# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Bemistaken's Workbook

## bemistaken

Hello friends,

I’m so glad I have found this site…I feel like I am among friends.  As you know, you just can’t hold a conversation with everyone about this type of topic.  The world of dreaming is a fascinating world that I wish to try and understand.  I have become lucid and have had OBE’s by accident, but I would like to have more control.  I look forward to any advise which assist me in becoming enlightened…

The workbook of _Bemistaken_

*Reality Checks*

-       Levitation is the RC I use the most because it is the most reliable for me
-	hand check (finger count, melting, etc.)
-	pinch nose
-	thumb through palm

*Dream Signs*
-	Water (for some reason, I always dream of large amounts of water.  Huge waves coming at me, devastating floods, me in a boat or me swimming in an ocean…sometimes swimming as a fish.  By the way…I can’t swim  ::blue::  and I suffer from severe motion sickness ::barf:: )

*Short-Term Goals*
-	Have a lucid dream and be able to stabilize it (Done!)

*Long-Term Goals*
-	Astral project from a lucid dream and maintain it
-	Teleport (Done!)
-	Time Travel

*New Long Term Goals 12/20/2013*
-       Meet my Higher Power
-       Summon
-       Telekinesis 

*Lucid/Dream Recall History*
- I have very good dream recall.  I have always been able to remember many of my dreams.  I have kept a dream journal for some time now…only because I have always had strange experiences within my dreams, but didn’t know exactly what was happening until this year.  For many years, I would OBE, but when I would tell my mother or grandmother, they would always tell me something scary and/or crazy (like it was the devil or a witch coming to see me at night).  After awhile, I just stopped talking to them about it, but, the OBE’s never stopped.  Just last year, I got tired of being afraid and decided to face this phenomena head on…that is when I realized what was happening.  I would have never guessed what was happening to me was happening to several other people all around the world and this was a very occurrence.  I continue to keep my dream journal in the hopes I can understand what my dreams may mean and how can I stabilize them.  

*Current Technique*
-	Try to meditate everyday
-	Reality Checks
-	Dream Journal
-	From what I have been reading here, the technique is called MILD & WBTB
-	Last night, I read about the technique regarding asking a dream character to assist you in reminding you to do a reality check, so I may try this in the future (don’t want to try to many techniques at one time).

* Update
I have been most successful using the WILD method.  For some reason this is the only method (besides DEILD) that works for me.

*My sleep times:*

My sleep pattern sucks :Insomnia: …I have terrible insomnia and I am awake at all times of the early morning hours.  I must work really hard at going to bed before 1:00am.  Then, if I wake up in the middle of the night (and it’s a sure thing that I will) and stay up too long, I will have trouble falling back to sleep.  The strange thing about this is when the sun comes up, my body shuts down and I’m unconscious…I normally don’t dream until it is time for me to get up for work.

Work days 
Bedtime:  1:00am to 6:30a

Weekend
Bedtime:  1:00am-2:00am to 9:00am

I have the intent on me being lucid by practicing and practicing.  I have waited this long...time to move forward because I won't turn back!  ::shakehead::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi bemistaken, glad to have you here. I feel alot of your pain, I really do. From the fear or water right down to insomnia. I will say, one area I had help with was when I was having strange experiences similar to your OBE's, my mom and brother were doing the same thing. So I didn't feel afraid like you unfortunately did. BUT, now that you know there's loads of people who have OBEs or related experiences (and even better, hone them in on a regular basis to enable them to have consistent lucid dreams), you're definitely going to be ok here  :smiley: 

First thing I have is good news: I have most of my dreams once the sun has come up already as well (due to that blasted insomnia), and therefore most of my lucids are at that time. Not that I purposely try to have lucids at that time. Rather, that's just my way of coping, and having lucid dreams in spite of the insomnia. The downside is, I usually only have them on my days off, since I know I can sleep in as late as I want.

Second good news: your idea of WBTB is perfect for your situation. For starters, try to figure out when approximately you fall asleep, say, on the weekends when you sleep later. Then time your alarm for about 4-6 hours after that. THEN, stay up for a little bit and then go back to sleep while doing MILD. This little pattern helps get your mind aware enough while keeping your body tired enough, to be able to sleep and dream while maintaining just enough awareness to induce a lucid dream. Sounds a bit fussy at first I admit, but it mostly just happens naturally when you regularly set your alarm for that time, while practicing a higher degree of awareness for that brief period that you're awake.

I know I've just hit you with alot of info, so please let me know if you have any questions ok? And welcome to DreamViews  ::happy::

----------


## bemistaken

> Hi bemistaken, glad to have you here. I feel alot of your pain, I really do. From the fear or water right down to insomnia. I will say, one area I had help with was when I was having strange experiences similar to your OBE's, my mom and brother were doing the same thing. So I didn't feel afraid like you unfortunately did. BUT, now that you know there's loads of people who have OBEs or related experiences (and even better, hone them in on a regular basis to enable them to have consistent lucid dreams), you're definitely going to be ok here 
> 
> First thing I have is good news: I have most of my dreams once the sun has come up already as well (due to that blasted insomnia), and therefore most of my lucids are at that time. Not that I purposely try to have lucids at that time. Rather, that's just my way of coping, and having lucid dreams in spite of the insomnia. The downside is, I usually only have them on my days off, since I know I can sleep in as late as I want.
> 
> Second good news: your idea of WBTB is perfect for your situation. For starters, try to figure out when approximately you fall asleep, say, on the weekends when you sleep later. Then time your alarm for about 4-6 hours after that. THEN, stay up for a little bit and then go back to sleep while doing MILD. This little pattern helps get your mind aware enough while keeping your body tired enough, to be able to sleep and dream while maintaining just enough awareness to induce a lucid dream. Sounds a bit fussy at first I admit, but it mostly just happens naturally when you regularly set your alarm for that time, while practicing a higher degree of awareness for that brief period that you're awake.
> 
> I know I've just hit you with alot of info, so please let me know if you have any questions ok? And welcome to DreamViews



Thank you OpheliaBlue,

I see we have another thing in common...I from Texas also!  I was born and raised in the sparkling 'City by the Sea' Corpus Christi.  I also spent some time living in Dallas so it is good to see a fellow Texan.  Thanks for your advise and I will let you know on my progress as I start tonight with my training.  I will be utilizing the WBTB and MILD, however, I do believe that I have also had some success with the DILD.  From what I read on this site, I believe I have also been doing the DILD.   When I became Lucid those few times, I just remember feeling strong vibrations in my dream and I told myself I am dreaming.  Before I could blink, I was in my room floating above my body.  I use to be scared, but now I know this is natural.  I will let you know about my progress this week and I do appreciate all your assistance.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Hi bemistaken, glad to have you here. I feel alot of your pain, I really do. From the fear or water right down to insomnia. I will say, one area I had help with was when I was having strange experiences similar to your OBE's, my mom and brother were doing the same thing. So I didn't feel afraid like you unfortunately did. BUT, now that you know there's loads of people who have OBEs or related experiences (and even better, hone them in on a regular basis to enable them to have consistent lucid dreams), you're definitely going to be ok here 
> 
> First thing I have is good news: I have most of my dreams once the sun has come up already as well (due to that blasted insomnia), and therefore most of my lucids are at that time. Not that I purposely try to have lucids at that time. Rather, that's just my way of coping, and having lucid dreams in spite of the insomnia. The downside is, I usually only have them on my days off, since I know I can sleep in as late as I want.
> 
> Second good news: your idea of WBTB is perfect for your situation. For starters, try to figure out when approximately you fall asleep, say, on the weekends when you sleep later. Then time your alarm for about 4-6 hours after that. THEN, stay up for a little bit and then go back to sleep while doing MILD. This little pattern helps get your mind aware enough while keeping your body tired enough, to be able to sleep and dream while maintaining just enough awareness to induce a lucid dream. Sounds a bit fussy at first I admit, but it mostly just happens naturally when you regularly set your alarm for that time, while practicing a higher degree of awareness for that brief period that you're awake.
> 
> I know I've just hit you with alot of info, so please let me know if you have any questions ok? And welcome to DreamViews



Thank you OpheliaBlue,

I see we have another thing in common...I from Texas also!  I was born and raised in the sparkling 'City by the Sea' Corpus Christi.  I also spent some time living in Dallas so it is good to see a fellow Texan.  Thanks for your advise and I will let you know on my progress as I start tonight with my training.  I will be utilizing the WBTB and MILD, however, I do believe that I have also had some success with the DILD.  From what I read on this site, I believe I have also been doing the DILD.   When I became Lucid those few times, I just remember feeling strong vibrations in my dream and I told myself I am dreaming.  Before I could blink, I was in my room floating above my body.  I use to be scared, but now I know this is natural.  I will let you know about my progress this week and I do appreciate all your assistance.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*From 5/3/2013

Total Sleep Time: 8 - 8 1/2 hours

Method: WBTB and MILD

Bedtime was around 10:30-10:45pm
WBTB was at 5:30 am

I got up and went to bathroom, then stayed up repeating some mantra's like "I will recognize that I am dreaming" or "I lucid dream" I am only able to do this for about 15 minutes before I fall back to sleep.  I realized that I must try and stay up a little longer than this, but I am only able to really practice on weekends when I am able to sleep in my days off.

Last night, I had a total of 3 non lucid dreams...I am not able to recognize any dream signs in my dreams.  It's like I am a bystander and I am believing the most unbelievable events in my dreams...and this really pisses me off .  My goal is to question my surroundings in terms of what makes my reality 'real' and what would make my dream world a 'dream' or 'un-real.'  I'm hoping this will improve my mentality to question what is happening in my dreams and prompt me to do a RC and become lucid.  I'll keep you posted...
*

----------


## paigeyemps

Hello, welcome to the Intro Class! :]

----------


## bemistaken

Date:  May 10, 2013
Method/Technique: MILD & WBTB, along with RC, DJ

*Your Homework For Lesson II is:*

1.	Study up on all of the induction techniques listed here and find one that suits you.

The technique that I feel suits me is the MILD and WILD encompassing with WBTB.  I have a late bedtime and I wake up naturally several times during the night, so I feel these are the best methods for me.


2.	Practice your chosen induction technique for at least 2 weeks (although longer is preferred) before changing it to something else or ruling out that it's not working.

For now, I have been practicing only the MILD and WBTB techniques for the last few weeks and have not had much success (please see DJ entries at Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - bemistaken - Dream Journals).  

3.	Continue to post all of your experiences, even failed ones, into your workbook.

All of my experiences so far has not been successfulI believe one problem is I stay up way to long from the WBTB.  The least little bit of time I am awake will keep me up for the entire night, so I need to only stay up for just enough time to go to the bathroom and get right back in the bed.  Any longer and my body will think its time for me to get ready for work and Im up for the rest of the night.

Optional:

4.	Discuss your chosen technique with the teachers by posting in your workbook. There are lots of ways to go about each technique, we will be able help you find a method that suits you!

Ophelia, I PMed you todayI need help!  ::help:: .

5.	Choose a second (and possibly third) induction technique that compliments your first. For example, if you chose DILD you will also be able to perform WILD.

I believe this may be the best thing for me at this point, so I have been reading the tutorials on WILD  ::reading:: .  I'll keep you posted...


Bemistakens Short-Term Goals
- Have a lucid dream and be able to stabilize it

Bemistakens Long-Term Goals
- Astral project from a lucid dream and maintain it
- Teleport
- Time Travel

----------


## bemistaken

*Date:* May 11, 2013
*Method/Technique:* WILD & WBTB, along with RC during the day and DJ

Attempted my first WILD session last night. I believe I made some good progress even though I was not successful at a full blown WILD.  I went to bed around midnight and did a WBTB around 5:00am.  I only need to stay up for about 10-15 minutes, or I will not be able to go back to sleep.  Got back in the bed after a potty break and walking around the house repeating some simple mantras (again, if I do too much during WBTB, I will not be able to go back to sleep).  Got back into the bed and started my process of WILD...

I relax my body and allowed myself to focus on the darkness behind closed eyelids.  I focused on my breathing and sometimes, if I got distracted, I would start to count.  It didn't take long for the HI to start and I started to try NOT to focus too hard on this.  It was weird because I'm am still fairly new and I'm not sure how HI is suppose to look, so I will give you an example.  I will see pictures (or short film clips) of people doing things.  The HI would come during me counting my breathes and I would loose count because of this.  I somehow would get sucked into the HI, but would quickly loose mental focus and had to regain control.  Again, I would start counting and the HI would start back up.  I would then try to create a dream scene from the HI and as soon as I would do this, a MASSIVE wave of of something (don't know the word, maybe something like energy?) would come out of my body and it would kinda feel like my physical body was being pushed down and my spiritual body was being lifted out (I hope I explained that correctly). This happened several time during my WILD attempts but I never quite got to the point where I was totally in a dream.  I can say that I never lost consciousness and I was aware throughout the whole process.  After a while, exhaustion and frustration gave in and I gave up.  By morning I documented in my DJ the most weakest, fragmented, non lucid dream known to man... ::?: 

So my question to anyone experience with WILDing is...was I close? Does this make any sense? Am I on the right path? Was I doing everything correctly  ::hrm:: ?  Any help is much appreciated!  ::thanks::

----------


## paigeyemps

> So my question to anyone experience with WILDing is...was I close? Does this make any sense? Am I on the right path? Was I doing everything correctly ?  Any help is much appreciated!




Yes you we close, and you did a great job not obsessing over the sensations and getting to HI. Yes it makes total sense, and you were indeed on the right path. The sensation you felt was pretty normal, like a wave of energy hitting your body right? You might even have some ear-popping sounds and buzzing but that depends on each person. In any case, when they do happen, try not to pay attention to them because they are physical sensations and if you focus on the physical, you'll ground yourself more into the physical world when you should be transitioning over into the mental aspect. So i suggest when it happens next time, just keep focusing on the dream, visualize and try to retain your awareness. You start getting those sensations because your body is falling asleep, and your mind is just awake to witness it happening.

I hope this clears it up, good luck!

----------


## bemistaken

Thank you so much Paigeyemps,

Yes, I did indeed get the ear popping thing...it sounded like 'crackles' in my ear.  





> The sensation you felt was pretty normal, like a wave of energy hitting your body right?



Yes again, I felt the wave of energy hitting me from the core of my gut and climbing upward...so strong it kinda took my breath away (startling).  





> when they do happen, try not to pay attention to them because they are physical sensations and if you focus on the physical, you'll ground yourself more into the physical world when you should be transitioning over into the mental aspect.



This is great advise!  As simple as it sounds, I never thought to move my attention in this direction, but I now understand the more I focus on the physical, the more I will stay in the physical.  Thank you so much for the advise!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

I have a problem  ::undecided:: ,

I must be doing something terribly wrong because all I am doing is dreaming...just dreaming!  This morning, I woke up remember three dreams and non of them were lucid.  Last night, I did my usual routine...I go to bed around 12:00am (before bed, I will say my mantras (*MILD*), "I will lucid dream tonight" and/or "I will recognize that I am dreaming and do a RC") and *WBTB* around 5:00am.  Stay up for no more than 10 minutes (remember? I will not go back to sleep if I stay up longer than that) and go back to bed.  I will make my attempts at *WILD* during this time by looking behind closed eyelids and not really focusing on anything specific and trying to stay still.  I will get to the part of some of the symptoms like floating, energy rushing, and numbness.  As I am reading here on dreamviews, I have not gotten to SP during a conscious WILD (I am very aware what SP is because during *ALL* my experiences with lucid dreaming and OBE's, I would wake up with SP, HIs, and intense vibrations).  For all of my spontaneous OBE's, I am one of those people that receive all symptoms (SP, HIs, Vibrations, buzzing, etc), but during my conscious WILD, I have not gotten to SP and only had a few weak HIs.  I WBTB very sleepy, but still mentally awake, so I don't believe this is the problem.  I believe my problem is that I sleep with my husband and he snores loudly and continuously bumps into me all through the night  ::furious:: .  My spontaneous OBE's have always happened when I was on the couch or during a nap...in other words, when I am sleeping by myself.  The last lucid dream and spontaneous OBE happened when my husband was snoring so loud, I couldn't sleep and I went to get on the couch.  They also happen around 4:00-4:30 am (I documented it in my journal).  So I believe I have my timing down correctly. 

So this is where I stand, can anyone give me advice on how to move forward.  I believe that if I was able to focus on staying still during my WBTB, I could wait out the SP and HIs to go forward with WILD.  ::thanks::

----------


## Sibyline

I understand your frustration, but don't get too caught up in the lack of SP. You're much more likely to notice it waking up than going to sleep. I rarely notice SP during a WILD, but often during DEILD. In other words, SP is more likely to shut off late than to set in early. At least in my experience, but I have also read the same opinion from others.

Have you tried an afternoon WILD on the couch? That might work for you. Also, you might want to notice if you sleep in a different position on the couch than in your bed.

----------


## bemistaken

Hello friend,




> Have you tried an afternoon WILD on the couch? That might work for you. Also, you might want to notice if you sleep in a different position on the couch than in your bed.



No, I haven't taken an afternoon nap...in months...it is hard for me to sleep in the first place.  However, I do remember many of my OBE's occurring on the couch or during a nap.  Yes, I sleep in a totally different position when I am on the couch (on my side) and I am never on my side in my bed (always on my back).  From past experiences, I have always woke up in SP, after being sleep for a considerable amount of time.  So, should I try to WILD when I wake up from a nap?  Also, how long do you sleep in order to call it a 'nap?'

One more thing...
Being that most of my experience have been spontaneous, during WILD, am I actually 'looking' for HI's?

Sorry for all the questions, but I know that I am missing something very simple here.  Thanks!   :OK Bye now:

----------


## bemistaken

Here goes...

I got absolutely NO SLEEP last night! :insomnia:  I literally watched the sun come up!  My insomnia is killing my WILD attempts, but this is pretty common.  For the times that I have a lot going on in my life, my insomnia kicks in at high gear.  However, I don't fret, my crisis has worked itself out and this will correct my sleep issues.  I have learned not to rush things important to me (like my LD goals) because this only increases my insomnia symptoms.  I have also re-started my favorite hobby...running.  This always helps me sleep better, so I am looking forward to WILDing tonight.  That's right!  I'm claiming it!  :wink2: 

I know I can...I know I can...I know I can... :Off to Bed:

----------


## Sibyline

It'll come back soon, I'm sure. I'm having a crazy week myself, so my head just kicks into problem-solving mode as soon as I wake up.

I hope someone will be able to shed more light on your WILD questions. I'm a natural WILDer, so I don't really know the ins and outs of it, only how it is for me. But that thing about the fruit-shaped HI that you picked up on in my DJ, that was the first time I tried to shape the HI. Up until that dream, I had always just tried to ignore it.

You can try different things and see what works for you.

----------


## bemistaken

> It'll come back soon, I'm sure. I'm having a crazy week myself, so my head just kicks into problem-solving mode as soon as I wake up.
> 
> I hope someone will be able to shed more light on your WILD questions. I'm a natural WILDer, so I don't really know the ins and outs of it, only how it is for me. But that thing about the fruit-shaped HI that you picked up on in my DJ, that was the first time I tried to shape the HI. Up until that dream, I had always just tried to ignore it.
> 
> You can try different things and see what works for you.



Hi friend,

I believe the most basic problem with me is that I am not sleepy enough, or like I stated earlier, I am sleeping with someone that continuously wakes me up during the night.  For some reason (at least in the past) I am a natural at astral projecting or OBE's (but only spontaneously or unaware at what's going on, and that is no fun!).  But, when it comes to lucidly dreaming and being fully in control...I suck.  I KNOW I can do this!  I WILL do this!  I just have to find my sweet spot!  ::D:  

Thanks for your support, it really means a lot!  When I do WILD, you will be the first to know!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Being that most of my experience have been spontaneous, during WILD, am I actually 'looking' for HI's?



I find that the best approach is to simply relax, maintain your awareness, and gently wait for things like HI to come.  Looking too hard to HI or getting too excited can delay how long it takes me to get to sleep.

In general, it's actually good with WILD to not go actively seeking much of anything.  Gently take notice of HI when it arrives, but don't get too excited or involved with it right away.  Just remember yourself and what your goals are, but let most of this happen on its own.

I'd suggest not even thinking about when you will fall asleep, since that can create a sort of self-sustaining insomnia feedback loop.  Try to just _be_ during the experience.  Essentially, your only job is to keep your self-awareness intact.  The process of falling asleep can just take care of itself.

At some point, HI will probably become more and more realistic.  Here's how _I_ enter during a WILD: when I think that the dream is ready, I generally will my dream body to interact with it in some way, making sure not to use my muscles.  This is a bit hard to explain, but it's basically just like imagining versus really doing.  This pulls me into the scene and then I'm ready to go.





> I got absolutely NO SLEEP last night! :insomnia:  I literally watched the sun come up!  My insomnia is killing my WILD attempts, but this is pretty common.  For the times that I have a lot going on in my life, my insomnia kicks in at high gear.  However, I don't fret, my crisis has worked itself out and this will correct my sleep issues.  I have learned not to rush things important to me (like my LD goals) because this only increases my insomnia symptoms.  I have also re-started my favorite hobby...running.  This always helps me sleep better, so I am looking forward to WILDing tonight.  That's right!  I'm claiming it! 
> 
> I know I can...I know I can...I know I can...



Sorry about your insomnia, but you've got just the right attitude!  Keep trying and keep us up to date on how you do!  I know you'll hit one soon.  Remember: stay aware, and fall asleep.  That's what WILD really is down to.

*Soon!*

----------


## bemistaken

Thank you CanisLucidus,

I had to take a short break...I would read so much on dreamviews everyday that other people's dreams would filter into my dreams (and not in a good way).  If I read someone else's dream journal, I would somehow dream their dream.  One time, I remember just dreaming about how other people's Avatars looked on the site...weird  ::shock:: .  I guess I was taking in so much information, my brain just needed a time out.  But in the process of that time out, I did DILD!  (You can take a look here: Merry Christmas - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views).  I am going to start back tonight now that I know, I can do it.  A good friend of mine has given me some great advice and I plan on doing it (thanks Sibyline  :smiley: ).  I must say I did miss dreamviews...I was sooo lonely!  Anyways, I will let you know about my progress...and I still...know I can...I know I can...I know I can!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## Sibyline

I'm so glad you're back! It is difficult to be off DV, especially because most of us don't have people we can talk about these issues with IRL. But then again, as we have both experienced, it is possible too become too engrossed in the whole thing, so it's good to step back and lay low now and then, if it seems to have adverse affects on your dreaming/lucidity.

I have seen others mention dreaming about DV avatars too, so that seems to be a common thing.

But if reading other people's dreams causes you to dream the same thing, you should only read mine, because they are awesome!  :Rock out: 

I try to steer clear of threads regarding people's LD problems right now, because I think that can rub off too. I try to read about the success stories, and of course it is also possible to filter dream journals so you only see the lucid ones, if that's what you need right now.

----------


## bemistaken

> But if reading other people's dreams causes you to dream the same thing, you should only read mine, because they are awesome!



You are exactly right and I do that anyway!  ::lol:: 

Thanks Sibyline!

----------


## bemistaken

Okay, let's get to the good stuff, here's what happened...

I did my usual MILD & WBTB with WILD around 5:00am, stayed up for about 10 minutes and went back to bed with WILDing on my mind.  It did not take long before the 'wierdness' happened.  As I was laying their as still as a statue, I focused on the back of my eyelids counting my breaths.  It seems like I couldn't make it to 15 without losing count and drifting off to no where and  I had to continuously start all over.  I never did reach HI (I know...HI isn't necessary), so I just kept trying to focus on my counting and breathing.  All of a sudden, my breath was slowly getting sucked right out of me and I felt myself floating slightly above my body.  

As I started to float, my hearing changed.  I have had this symptom before so I tried to observe it passively like everyone says to do.  As I was doing this, (this part is hard to explain) I felt my hearing go...distant? farther? slowly walk away from me??? I told you it is hard to explain!  My hearing became muffled, like if you were to put your pointer finger in your ear (I hope you understand what I'm talking about).  I could hear, but it was difficult.  Once I felt like I was slowly finished floating above my body (note: should I have made an attempt during the feeling of floating or after?), I tried to carefully move my 'ghost' finger...but my physical finger moved instead.  I figured, _hmmm...maybe I'm not out yet_.  I was stumped and didn't know what to do next, because it really felt like I was still floating above my body.  Now, I wasn't floating as high as the ceiling, maybe just right above my body (flat on my back), so I don't know if I tried too early to get out.  I told myself, maybe I'm already lucid and just try to open  my 'dream eyes.'  So when I did this, I believe my real eyes opened because nothing looked different.  I remember dreamview members saying that you could very well still be lucid, even when everything looks normal and I should do a reality check (could be a FA also).  As I moved to roll out of the bed to attempt a different RC, my entire body (physical) moved.  So I realized, I was still in the physical.  I got back into my laying position and just started all over again by relaxing and counting breathes.  

Again, within minutes, I felt like my breath was leaving, I was floating, and I was becoming deaf.  I paid no attention and kept trying to count my very short breaths....but then a new symptom arises...my heart start beating like crazy like it wants to leave my chest and never come back.  I can't help but be scared, not because of the symptoms, but because I really can't think of what to do next because I'm not sure if I'm out.  Once the rapid heart rate subsides, I try to move my 'ghost' finger and my physical finger moves again.  Then...ever so slowly...the floating stops, the hearing loss corrects itself, my heart decides it is not ready to leave me...and I'm back in the physical.  Too worked up to even try another attempt, I toss and turn until I unconsciously drift to sleep. 

Side Note:  I do remember dreaming several dreams afterwards, but I was too tired to write them down and forgot them all...with my luck, I probably was lucid somewhere in there and I just don't remember it.

Question:  "What the hell happened?"  ::roll:: 

*Advised appreciated*  ::thanks::

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey there! So sorry for the late reply. Here's what I think happened. You were still in that transitional phase where your body is drifting asleep but you're not quite there yet. This could explain why your physical body moved once you tried to think of moving your dream body. It might have been good to wait a bit longer, perhaps not try anything physical for a bit, and instead do some visualizing such as try to change the scene you are seeing. If you are not seeing anything (if you're staring at the back of your eyelids), try to create a dream scene with your mind. That way, you'll have time to properly transition, as well as have a dream scene ready! About the ear sound and muffling and being distant, i think that's just your hearing turning into real time hearing instead of hearing the outside noises, it shifts into your inner hearing. This is also characterized by a popping sound or a loud whoooosh. Same goes for the beating heart. Pretty interesting eh? 





> note: should I have made an attempt during the feeling of floating or after?



After would probably be better, I think. Being in an unstable phase of sleep, you might be better off making sure first that you are in a dream before trying physical things. And the flosting sensations etc can be parts of that transitional phase that you don't really wanna mess with too much, so it might be better to let that subside first.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Question:  "What the hell happened?"



First of all, I agree with everything Paigey says above.  You were definitely on the right track here -- only a little bit further to go!  Going through high-quality attempts like this will really help you learn what *your* WILD experience is like.

I have one major recommendation.  When you're trying to move your dream body, see if you can perform it as an act of will rather than a motion.  Rather than the normal way that you'd make a part of your body move, instead attempt to _will_ your finger to move.  Or better still, imagine that it is already moving.  See whether you can make such a change.  Make no attempt to engage your muscles.  That way, if things aren't _quite_ ready, you're less likely to physically move and distract yourself from your transition.

Great war story and excellent progress!  You are on the right track and you're learning a ton from each of these attempts.  Keep it up!   ::goodjob::

----------


## Sibyline

Great advice from both dream guides!

I would add that if you have not yet opened your eyes, you could also attempt to see through your eyelids. That works for me because there's no confusion as to whether I opened my dream eyes or physical eyes, and I use that whenever I WILD or DEILD with false awakenings. The scene just fades in that way.

----------


## bemistaken

Well, I have been unusually busy for the month of June in terms of responsibility.  I have not been able to practice because I got stuck with a work assignment that took up all of my time for ten whole days...but that is no excuse to practice...yes, I know  ::roll:: .  

So, I made a commitment to challenge myself to putting everything I have into becoming lucid and obtaining more control.  I made a contract with my family and had them sign it that they will not disturb me in the morning, during naps, or during meditation.  My family have been aware of my OBE's and LD's for a long time now, so this is not at all strange to them.  I believe that if I make this commitment, I will be more obligated to the time and effort of practice.  Many times over the last two weeks, my son has been waking me up (school is out  :Sad: ) just to tell me he is leaving to go to a friends house.  One time last week, he woke me up straight out of a FA...scared the sh#t out of me!   So now and according to the contract they signed, they are not to wake me up and they can leave me a note on my door if the wish.  During meditation, I had to be creative and create a space in my bathroom to meditate.  I go into my bathroom and lock the door.  Then, I go into my huge shower and place a chair in it and turn off the lights and meditate.  Oh yeah, there is also a sign on the bathroom door that says, "Do not disturb...in the astral."  I love my family, they don't question me about the strangeness or question what I'm doing...they just believe me. I am retraining my brain to think like a child and not question every single little thing that I feel or see.  I can't tell you how important it is to be like a child sometimes when attempting the things we do in the dream world...just like a child, YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE!  You have to believe that it is possible to fly to our solar system, believe that you have the ability to make anything appear, believe that you can see someone who have died many years ago, appear right in front of you like no time has passed..and most important, just believe that you can lucid dream.  

If I believe all these things are possible and I have the capabilities to accomplish all of these things, I know I have already conquered the most difficult part of LDing. I will put to practice this new mentality tonight and be like a child and believe it will happen.  If it doesn't, no worries, like a child, I will anxiously await my next opportunity...*just simply believing. *

----------


## Sibyline

That is a really impressive plan and commitment! A contract, what a great idea! And the sign too. Fortunately, I already had an agreement in place with my children prior to my current LD project. I had (over time) made them respect my wish not to be disturbed before the alarm clock on weekdays, and not before 9 AM on weekends, holidays etc. It took a while for the youngest to "get it", but fortunately, the oldest, who is 7, has been a great supporter, especially since lucid dreaming came into the picture, because she is very interested in it herself. So if they want to go outside, she will leave a note on the door and take her little sister with her. I'm glad to hear that you have the support of your family too.

I can't wait to see the adventures you will now embark on!

----------


## Chimpertainment

That reminds me of the scene in the matrix where Morpheus is showing Neo the ropes in one of the earlier scenes. The matrix is like a dream world where the rules have been created by machines but can be broken by the mind. Morpheus asks Neo "do you think that is air you are breathing"? The point being that when in the dream, expectations of a typical reality gets in the way of fully realizing hidden potential. That is where belief comes in because when you believe you can do anything regardless of perceived limitations, that becomes reality. 
So yeah, that is some excellent perspective to have going into your dreams. It will make a huge difference in the long run.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> That reminds me of the scene in the matrix where Morpheus is showing Neo the ropes in one of the earlier scenes. The matrix is like a dream world where the rules have been created by machines but can be broken by the mind. Morpheus asks Neo "do you think that is air you are breathing"? The point being that when in the dream, expectations of a typical reality gets in the way of fully realizing hidden potential. That is where belief comes in because when you believe you can do anything regardless of perceived limitations, that becomes reality. 
> So yeah, that is some excellent perspective to have going into your dreams. It will make a huge difference in the long run.



*
Great example Chimpertainment (by the way...love the name, love the Avatar),

I am on a mission and I had to realize, it's up to me. No one can really help me with this because it is such a personal experience. My thought process, attitude, and especially my belief will determine how far I go...and baby, I plan on going far, far, and away!*

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Well, I have been unusually busy for the month of June in terms of responsibility.  I have not been able to practice because I got stuck with a work assignment that took up all of my time for ten whole days...but that is no excuse to practice...yes, I know .  
> 
> So, I made a commitment to challenge myself to putting everything I have into becoming lucid and obtaining more control.  I made a contract with my family and had them sign it that they will not disturb me in the morning, during naps, or during meditation.  My family have been aware of my OBE's and LD's for a long time now, so this is not at all strange to them.  I believe that if I make this commitment, I will be more obligated to the time and effort of practice.  Many times over the last two weeks, my son has been waking me up (school is out ) just to tell me he is leaving to go to a friends house.  One time last week, he woke me up straight out of a FA...scared the sh#t out of me!   So now and according to the contract they signed, they are not to wake me up and they can leave me a note on my door if the wish.



That's an outstanding post, bemistaken.  I love the contract idea, love the commitment, and love the attitude.  When you believe that it will happen, it really will.

I'm very excited for you!   ::happy::

----------


## bemistaken

It was around 5pm today, and I had just finished doing some light house work when I decided I will just lay down and ‘rest’ my eyes.  I was not expecting anything at all to happen since I just finished doing my hourly RC and I have been in a dry spell for at least 6-8 weeks.  I have never made it to the point to consciously be lucid, but I have been practicing MILD & WBTB.  My main goal for the last two months was to WILD (King Yoshi's WILD method).  I have not been deterred by how difficult WILDing can be so I was expecting to put in months (if not years) of reality checking, daily awareness, and meditation time if I had to…enough of this rambling, here’s what happened!

As I was resting my eyes, I had that old familiar feeling of vibrations starting from the bottom of my feet to the top of my head.  I was in a shock  ::shock:: , as I don’t remember falling asleep, so I knew I wasn’t dreaming.  I knew what the vibrations meant because I would always have vibrations and the sleep atonia with my spontaneous OBE's.  The vibrations were strong, but I held onto my composure until I felt my spiritual self wiggle itself free…like magic, I was out  :boogie: !!!  I immediately reminded myself not to get too excited and remember to stabilize myself (but, I couldn’t help but get excited, I have been waiting for this very moment!).  I had practiced stabilization techniques in real life and what task I would do when (not if!) it was going to happen.  Immediately I called out for 'clarity' and I needed to find the nearest mirror.  I could tell I was still in my bedroom as I was able to make out my bedroom furniture and I had placed a big, full-length mirror in the living room 2 months ago just for this very moment.  I already knew I was going to look at myself in the mirror…so that is exactly what I did! I ‘flew’ over to the mirror so I could look at myself and…well…I must be a vampire or the invisible woman because I didn’t have an image  ::shock:: !  I had no image whatsoever!  This threw me a little and I felt myself fading away and I began to feel myself go into my physical body. So, I lay still in the physical paying no attention to my physical, kind of like I was playing like I was going to sleep.  Then, I felt the vibrations return and I patiently waited to separate from my body and once again…I was out  :boogie: !!!  ‘Okay,” I tell myself, no bullsh#t this time, I have to go back to that mirror (TOTM or bust baby!)!!!  I try to walk to the mirror, but instead I fly at warp speed towards the mirror (I tell myself, if I can’t see myself in the mirror at least I can teleport to the pyramids of Giza, like I had planned as backup).  But, instead of going _through_ the mirror, I over shoot my aim and I go _over_ the mirror and go through the wall instead  :Uhm: !  Frustrated, I lose focus and slowly I’m pulled back into my physical body…again.  I tell myself, okay, let’s do this one more time!  I play sleep and patiently wait and sure enough…the vibrations come back and I pop out for the third time  :woohoo: !!!  Yes, I’m out again!  Okay, so I have a slight problem from here.  I’m out for the third time and two of my attempts at my tasks have already failed.  The only thing I can think of to do was to just get a little practice in with stabilization techniques (hey, this is my first conscious WILD!)…as I don’t have my ‘lucid-legs’ yet.  I do stabilization drills such as focusing on my bedroom furniture and shouting ‘clarity now!’ just to see what happens.  Then, something weird happens, some type of wind suction starts pulling me backwards with a force I can’t fight and I find myself being pulled off of my feet (if I have feet).  This scared me because I did not know what this force was and why was I going backwards :Eek: ???  I called on JESUS, I called on my friend Sibyline, I called for my mama!  All I felt and saw was wind (if you can see wind)!  As I wrestled with this ‘suction’ I felt my physical body moving and WHAM! I was back in the physical.  I sat straight up in my bed wide-awake now and not willing to chance me forgetting what I just witnessed, I get my dream journal and write down everything with a vengeance!

I know this was long, but I wanted to put everything in detail because someone out there is frustrated right now with their attempt in lucid dreamng and they believe they will never be lucid and all their practice is just in vain.  I'm here to tell you that it is not!  I practiced everyday and did everything the seasoned dreamview facilitators, moderators, and members tell us to do.  You just have to wait and let your mentality decide what is correct...this takes time.  It may not happen as fast as you want it to, but you must understand you are different from everyone else.  Don’t try to keep up with anyone!  Go at your own pace, nice and slow! I’m here to tell you IT WILL PAY OFF!  Keep practicing!  Keep doing!  Keep talking about it!  Most importantly, be thankful for your set backs and your advancements, never give up and *KEEP BELIEVING!*

My thank you speech:

First of all, I would like to thank my higher power that continues to give me faith, hope, and love.  I would also like to thank my friends at dreamviews for your constant encouragement: Sibyline, MasterMind, CanisLucidus, Zoth, OphiliaBlue, King Yoshi, Mr.0Blonde, Checker666, Gab, Paigeyemps, Xaneous, realdeal magic, sivason, Sageous, Chimpertainment, Brandonboss, dutchraptor and all dreamview family members and friends.  You may not think that your postings make a difference, I'm here to tell you...they do. 

 ::thanks:: 

One Love.

----------


## paigeyemps

> I called on JESUS, I called on my friend Sibyline, I called for my mama!



Hahahahahahahah!

That was a very fun read  ::D:  I am very very proud of you! Congratulations  :Party:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Awesome!!   :woohoo:   Congratulations, bemistaken!  I am so excited for you!

This is a great result in so many ways.  I'm really impressed that in spite of all the excitement of what was going on, you remembered your goals and _got it done_.  I think your waking life practice was a great idea because it seemed like it translated over remarkably well and left you well-prepared.

BTW, that Pyramids back-up goal could get you Task of the Year if you also remember to, oh, just fix the Sphinx's nose and ride her to the top of the Pyramid!   ::goodjob:: 

Great job DEILDing back in for another round, too.  You did everything so well here!  Including calling out _"Sibyliiiiiiiine!!"_ when you needed help.   ::chuckle::

----------


## Sibyline

WOW, bemistaken, that was amazing. CONGRATULATIONS!!!  ::banana:: 

You were so focused and well-prepared for this big event. I'm so impressed at how you hung in there in spite of the difficulties you encountered. That was a fantastic feat! I am humbled to have been in your thoughts along with Jesus and your mama. Talk about being in good company!  ::D: 

WILD can be a really intense experience, but you made it through so well, and just got right back in there when you got thrown out. Great control and composure!

And, BTW - head on over to TOTM June if you haven't already, because I'm sure your mirror experience counts for wings! You described your reflection (none), and that's what counts.

I am SO pleased for you, I can't even. YAY!  ::goodjob::   :Clap:  ::hug::

----------


## bemistaken

> And, BTW - head on over to TOTM June if you haven't already, because I'm sure your mirror experience counts for wings! You described your reflection (none), and that's what counts.



Wow, really?!  You got to be kidding me! I thought that I had to described how I looked (not being invisible!).  I remember you said that you looked like a cyclops and I was so sure that I was going to look like something weird also.  I will go and paste this experience to the TOTM section and keep my fingers crossed!  Thanks 'Sibyliiiiiiiine!'  ::lol:: 

P.S.  I believe I was so focused on staying lucid because I have waited for such a long time for it to happen, I knew I was not going to take 'no' for an answer when it happened, so I just kept refusing to go back in my body!  I was going to have my moment damn it!!! :Cheeky: 

Thank you Paigeyemps and Canis Lucidus for your comments!  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> P.S.  I believe I was so focused on staying lucid because I have waited for such a long time for it to happen, I knew I was not going to take 'no' for an answer when it happened, so I just kept refusing to go back in my body!  I was going to have my moment damn it!!!



I love it.  That is the perfect attitude!   ::goodjob:: 

And most importantly, always remember what you are capable of.  You are _somebody who lucid dreams_, and have every right to think of yourself that way.  You have no reason to take "no" for an answer ever again!

Again, great job, and enjoy the many lucids ahead!   ::content::

----------


## Chimpertainment

That sounds like it was an awesome experience!  :smiley:  

Congrats on that lucid Bemistaken, Im glad everything has paid off for you! You really stretched it to the limit, Im impressed! 

 ::breakitdown:: 

Lookin forward to reading more of your lucid experiences  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks Chimpertainment,

I made that contract with myself (and family) and had to really change my attitude when it came to lucid dreaming.  In other words, I had to be honest with myself and ask how serious I am with the attainment of lucid dreaming and what exactly am I willing to do to obtain it.  I'm finding out that as 'humans' we fail to realize how powerful our mentality can really be.  We must constantly nurture our mentality during the day, so we will be able to accomplish the task we set out to do in the dreaming world.  Our mentality is a much stronger force because of this.  Once I did this, I'm realizing that the possibilities in the dream world are endless.  Thanks for your comments and encouragement!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

June 23, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (too exhausted to stay awake for my WILD attempt )

Dream Frag:

I was in a car with someone and I told him that I wanted to go home, but we kept driving around in circles. I would look down at my clothes and they would change everytime I looked down (do you think this was my dream sign??? Uh...yeah!). It didn't seem to concern me that my clothes kept changing, I just wanted to go home...never did make it home .


Note: One of my famous recurring dreams about being lost and not being able to find home.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I'm finding out that as 'humans' we fail to realize how powerful our mentality can really be.  We must constantly nurture our mentality during the day, so we will be able to accomplish the task we set out to do in the dreaming world.  Our mentality is a much stronger force because of this.  Once I did this, I'm realizing that the possibilities in the dream world are endless.  Thanks for your comments and encouragement!



You're exactly right.  And never will this be more true any place than in the dream!  Even though in many ways we construct our reality as we live our waking lives, in dreams this is _literally and immediately true_.

Bit by bit, you will demonstrate to yourself that the possibilities of the dream world are indeed endless.  You're going to love the journey.   ::content::

----------


## bemistaken

> You're exactly right.  And never will this be more true any place than in the dream!  Even though in many ways we construct our reality as we live our waking lives, in dreams this is _literally and immediately true_.
> 
> Bit by bit, you will demonstrate to yourself that the possibilities of the dream world are indeed endless.  You're going to love the journey.



Thank you CanisLucidus,

LDing, APing, or OBEing (whatever you choose to call it) is not a game, it's not a test, or a _"Let's see if I can make this happen this one time tonight"_ thing for me...this is my life-long journey.  In attempting to LD, we must take ownership in the situation.  Claim it, demand it, call it by it's name and it will answer.  If failure happens (and I don't call it failure), it is really a sign for us to re-evaluate self.  If we take our time and commit whole-heartedly, I PROMISE...you will succeed.  I have not only changed the way I sleep, but I have changed the way I live!  I can't afford to to take things slightly in my life, I choose to look at EVERYTHING with a curious eye.  By giving up, I am telling myself I don't have control in waking life, so how do I expect to have control anywhere else?  How much control I have in this world is my responsibility, no one else's...so control will follow me in my dream world.  ONE LOVE.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*Hello Workbook!

Last week has been absolutely crazy...I have had the pleasure of taking care of my five year old nephew for the last week and he has been sleeping with me every night, so between his 'foot in my back' and his 'hand slaps in my face' during the night, I haven't had much luck with becoming lucid .  His mom needed a well deserved break, so I thought, "Why not?!"   To make a long story short, he is back with his mom and now I can get back to my life .

Tonight I will get right back on track with WILDing.  My goal is to try my best to maintain control and go off on my planned lucid adventure. My adventure has always included stabilization and teleportation, but as of right now, I have not yet been able to master neither one.  I have been having problems with staying alert and aware and my environment fading to the black.  If this is to happen again, I will pick up the first thing that I see and try to focus on it or do some hand rubbing and spinning (as suggested here on dreamviews).  My experiences have always been weird, meaning that I always just wake up out of body.  I don't remember a dream scene or nothing...I will usually just feel vibrations and boom, I'm either in the middle of 'popping out' of my body, or standing by my bed already 'popped out.'  I don't care for this process too much because I don't have any control of when it will happen...it just happens.  I never get the chance to fall into a dream scene (at least, that I can remember).  I can be in a dead deep sleep and all of a sudden, vibrations will vibrate me straight out of my body...What is that about?   On only a couple of occasions have I become lucid in a dream and I said, "Hey, I'm dreaming!"  I feel like I'm am missing a sign somewhere along the way and I just don't notice it.  Oh well, I will keep you posted...

I know I can, I know I can, I know I can...*

----------


## CanisLucidus

It sounds to me like you're just a natural WILDer!  That's a cool skillset to have and one that I had to really work at.

If DILD is not something that clicked for you right away, it only seems that way because you're comparing it to a strength.  If you work at DILD, you will definitely become skilled at it as well.

Your ideas about picking up and examining objects are perfect.  Just get really, really sunk into the dream scene.  Marvel at all that detail and just enjoy this new environment.  That is not only a lot of fun but will also really help keep you locked in like you want to be.

And when the dream does fade to black, _don't assume that it's over_.  Keep rubbing your hands and probing at your dream body.  Very often it will still be there... when this is the case, you have the chance to get to a brand new scene, possibly one of your choosing!  I call this state "the void" and it took me dozens of lucids to get comfortably with the idea that the dream can keep going right through this state.  Took a little practice, but opened up huge opportunities.

Keep us posted!

----------


## bemistaken

*Thanks CanisLucidus,

I will do just that!  It may be a natural ability to WILD, but what fun is it when you don't know when it will happen?  It is frustrating because when I want it to happen, it doesn't, when I don't want it to happen, it does. This is what gets on my nerves!  I know the ability is there, I just want to be able to control it.  Before I found dreamviews, all of those sensations use to scare the sh#t out of me and I would just fight my way out of the vibrations and/or paralysis.  Like my grandmother use to tell me, "Fight that devil off your chest!"  Sigh 

Now that I am practicing, it seems far and few in between when I get lucid (now that I WANT IT TO HAPPEN), and when I do get lucid, I have no idea how it happened because I wasn't even dreaming.  Don't get me wrong, I do a lot of dreaming, but I never become lucid in my dreams and I have never done a reality check (AND I WANT TO DO A REALITY CHECK IN MY DREAM!).  I know that I just have to stick with my ADA, which I must admit, I am not so great at.  In my dreams, I believe anything and everything I see in what is happening (remember, the alien having sex??? ).  My awareness sucks...

I know something great is in store for me when I am able to gain control and believe me, just like before, dreamviews will be the first to know!  * 

 ::thanks::

----------


## CanisLucidus

LOL.  I do remember the alien.   ::lol::   That's a good one!

I think that the awareness which _truly matters_ is just the self-awareness of considering how you're feeling, whether it makes sense, and how you got where you are.  Proving to yourself that you're not dreaming.

Throughout the day, remember that _any given moment_ could be your opportunity to become lucid and have an amazing LD experience.  Any moment, including right now!  If you go through the day with this sense of anticipation and excitement, I think you'll find that DILDs come much more naturally.  Consider that every single night you'll spend a couple of hours dreaming, and you'll feel much as you do right in this very moment.

Still sure you're not dreaming?  Prove it to yourself.

I think that's the key... understanding that _right now_ may be your moment.  Then carry this attitude with you through the day so that it joins you at night when it really counts.

----------


## bemistaken

> LOL.  I do remember the alien.    That's a good one!
> 
> I think that the awareness which _truly matters_ is just the self-awareness of considering how you're feeling, whether it makes sense, and how you got where you are.  Proving to yourself that you're not dreaming.
> 
> Throughout the day, remember that _any given moment_ could be your opportunity to become lucid and have an amazing LD experience.  Any moment, including right now!  If you go through the day with this sense of anticipation and excitement, I think you'll find that DILDs come much more naturally.  Consider that every single night you'll spend a couple of hours dreaming, and you'll feel much as you do right in this very moment.
> 
> Still sure you're not dreaming?  Prove it to yourself.
> 
> I think that's the key... understanding that _right now_ may be your moment.  Then carry this attitude with you through the day so that it joins you at night when it really counts.



*Wow, that makes a lot of sense!  You just made ADA fun! I believe that has been my problem...practicing ADA has been boring and I was just kinda going through the routine of doing it for the sake of doing it.  Since you put it like that, in terms of "Hey, I could be dreaming I'm on dreamsviews!" (which, by the way I have actually dreamed I was on dreamviews), it makes practicing ADA and doing RC's much more exciting.  Thanks again! *

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *Wow, that makes a lot of sense!  You just made ADA fun! I believe that has been my problem...practicing ADA has been boring and I was just kinda going through the routine of doing it for the sake of doing it.  Since you put it like that, in terms of "Hey, I could be dreaming I on dreamsviews!" (which, by the way I have actually dreamed I was on dreamviews), it makes practicing ADA and doing RC's much more exciting.  Thanks again! *



Great, I'm glad that helps!  To tell you the truth, I can't even truly call what I do "all-day awareness".  Every now and then when I have some free brain cycles I'll take a special effort to take note of my surroundings.  But the idea of doing it all day is overwhelming!

The main thing, I think, is having your day punctuated with those moments of excitement where you say, "Whoa, I forgot myself there for a second!  _I could be dreaming right now!_"  And then really prove to yourself that you're not.  It gives you the chance to get all excited and motivated, too, thinking about the fact that nearly _two hours of your day_ will be spent dreaming, and this could have easily been one of those moments!

Opportunities truly are everywhere.  All it takes is one!  You *will* catch one, realize you're dreaming, and then you're going to have some fun!   ::goodjob2:: 

Ha ha, all this talk is getting me really motivated...   ::chuckle::

----------


## bemistaken

> Every now and then when I have some free brain cycles I'll take a special effort to take note of my surroundings.



*I guess I found it boring because I am always in the same surroundings.  What I mean is that when I am doing my RC's, I find myself in my usual places (my bedroom, in the shower, cooking in the kitchen, driving in my car) and my mentality will tell me, "Of course, you are not dreaming, you see these places every day in reality."  I guess I am looking for something unusual to be happening to me for me to do a RC.  My life is so predictable and I am sooo boring!  I guess I am looking for me to be in a place that I am not usually in like at a Rihanna concert or attending a fashion show during Fashion Week in Paris.  By the time I get to my RC's, I'm already in the mindset that whatever I'm doing is so common, I can't be dreaming.  Like I stated earlier, even if something remarkable is happening, I probably still wouldn't catch it as a dream.  I am going to take your advise and get excited about the possibility that I may be dreaming, everyday...no matter how boring the activity is around me! *

----------


## bemistaken

On vacation with the kiddos at a water park for a few days of fun in the sun!  Me and the family (about 30+ relatives) are having a ball...so, sad to say I haven't been doing much dreaming, but I have been doing a lot of eating (Oink!  :Sad: ).  Will be back home soon!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> On vacation with the kiddos at a water park for a few days of fun in the sun!  Me and the family (about 30+ relatives) are having a ball...so, sad to say I haven't been doing much dreaming, but I have been doing a lot of eating (Oink! ).  Will be back home soon!



Ooh, enjoy!  Wow, 30 people!  That's quite a crowd you've got going on there.

Have a great time.  I will say that I've done some great dreaming on vacation from time to time.  It seems to depend on whether you can get into a nice sleep rhythm.  But if you can, all of the novel stimuli involved in travel and seeing new places can often provide some great dream fodder.

Either way, have fun and we'll see you when you return!

----------


## bemistaken

I was able to DILD while on vacation!  This is what happened...

I didn't go to bed until way after midnight as usual :insomnia:, so I wasn't really expecting anything to happen.  All I did was a MILD mantra without a WBTB...the reason being I don't sleep  well in hotel rooms, if I was to wake up in the middle of the night away from home, I would just stay up until morning (I guess it has to do with me just being use to sleeping in my own bed).  Anyways, I was dreaming and I became aware I was dreaming.  All I remember was feeling the vibrations come on strong and I knew I was 'out.'  As soon as I realized what was happening, I asked for clarity and tried my best to stabilized.  Something was different though...usually, I 'pop out' in my bedroom, but I noticed I was still in the dream scene, which confused me.  I'm not use to becoming aware in the middle of a dream scene (I have mostly WILD) so this caught me off guard and I didn't know what to do.  I tried to think of what the TOTM was (and believe me, in real life, I am aware of what the TOTM is), but at that moment...I couldn't think of what it was...what is up with that  ::?: ?  In my dream, I saw my mother-in-law talking to my nephew (she is currently on her death bed and she was telling my nephew what she wanted him to sing at her funeral, probably because he sings in our church choir in real life).  

Shifting my attention as not to get sucked into the dream scene, I was still able to maintain my clarity and awareness but I just couldn't remember the TOTM, but I did remember my good 'ol back up plan (Remember? The pyramids of Giza?).  So, I closed my eyes and set my intent on Egypt, took a deep breath AND...nothing.  Damn it!  Why doesn't teleportation work for me  :Uhm: ???  I felt like my mentality was desperate and running haphazardly all over the place and I started just thinking about anything and everything in a last ditch effort to stay lucid.  I believe that sucked all the energy right out of me and the dream just faded to the black and I woke up.  Oh well, patience is a virtue!  :wink2:

----------


## bemistaken

> I will say that I've done some great dreaming on vacation from time to time. It seems to depend on whether you can get into a nice sleep rhythm. But if you can, all of the novel stimuli involved in travel and seeing new places can often provide some great dream fodder.



Thanks CanisLucidus,

I would have never believed in a thousand years that I would have been able to become lucid with all of that distraction going on in my hotel room (kids)!  Sleep rhythm is an area I must work with, but some how, the stars were aligned in my favor last night.  Thanks for your comments!  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I was able to DILD while on vacation!  This is what happened...



Awesome!!  Am I right that this is your first DILD?  That's fantastic!  Congratulations on the milestone *and* on scoring it while on vacation (when I know you had your doubts.)  This is really, really good stuff.

Heh heh, don't feel bad about not remembering Task of the Month right away.  Keeping waking life memories alive in dreams is something that takes a little practice but you'll get better and better at it.  Keep working those Tasks of the Month and you'll find that it's a skill which trains up nicely.

Hey, so when you tried to open your eyes after closing them and setting your intent on Egypt, what did you see upon opening them?  Was it just the same scene or did opening  them have bad results of some other kind?  For teleportation, I'm a big fan of imagining the target scene _in as much detail as possible_.  The more detail and determination you throw at it, the more of your mental energy gets poured into your goal.  Keep trying!!

BTW, if you're interested in a more detailed treatment on teleportation, that was one of the topics of the Q&A podcast that we did a few weeks back: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...-sleepers.html.  If you're looking for more ideas, check it out!

Well, congratulations again.  Now that you've got both DILD and WILD available to you, you can keep hitting LDs from either angle.  Enjoy!

----------


## bemistaken

> Awesome!! Am I right that this is your first DILD? That's fantastic! Congratulations on the milestone and on scoring it while on vacation (when I know you had your doubts.) This is really, really good stuff.
> 
> Heh heh, don't feel bad about not remembering Task of the Month right away. Keeping waking life memories alive in dreams is something that takes a little practice but you'll get better and better at it. Keep working those Tasks of the Month and you'll find that it's a skill which trains up nicely.
> 
> Hey, so when you tried to open your eyes after closing them and setting your intent on Egypt, what did you see upon opening them? Was it just the same scene or did opening them have bad results of some other kind? For teleportation, I'm a big fan of imagining the target scene in as much detail as possible. The more detail and determination you throw at it, the more of your mental energy gets poured into your goal. Keep trying!!



I don't have any format or process when I try to teleport...I didn't know that I was suppose to 'imagine my scene in as much detail as possible.' That makes a lot of sense.  I have DILD before, but it was during the first week of me becoming a member of dreamviews and that was 3 months ago.  The rest of my attempts have been through WILD's.  

For this recent attempt on teleportation, what I did was really a pathetic attempt to teleport.  I thought of my goal of going to the pyramids, closed my eyes and opened them expecting to just be standing in front of the pyramids...you know? Kinda like poof, like magic and I'm there  :poof: !  Like I stated earlier, I didn't know that I was to help form the scene  :Uhm:  (I guess I thought my long term memory of pictures of the pyramids would just kick in at any moment and take me there). When I did open my eyes, if I remember correctly, I think I was somewhere else...like in another dream or maybe another dream was starting...does that make sense?  I don't think I like DILDs very much because I feel like I have to do a lot of work for me to get out of the dream, but when I WILD, I don't ever really recall me starting a dream or being in a dream.  Usually, I lay down and within a few minutes, I am already out and in the room where ever I feel asleep in and I can go on my adventures from there.  

Any other suggestions? Thanks for your comments!  ::thanks::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Cool... I think that the main thing is to simply have the right expectations in your mind.  _Know that you are already where you expect to be._  So if you do the eye closing, know that you are already there, because if you believe it, you truly will be!

Teleporting in such a way that I imagine something is behind my back works well.  I also love to teleport whenever I'm stuck in the void.  Anything that makes me believe that the scene will be right, you know?  That's why I think that looking away or closing your eyes makes teleportation easier.  There's no visual information to interfere with the change you're creating.  I talk about this a bit more in the podcast, but the short version is that there are some definite neurological reasons that this is easier.

It's so cool that WILD is quite natural for you!  It's something I really have to put specific effort into and it always feels like a real treat when I manage one.  We all have our style, and you've clearly found yours.  But fortunately we can both travel outside of our comfort zones and discover great things!

----------


## bemistaken

> Cool... I think that the main thing is to simply have the right expectations in your mind. Know that you are already where you expect to be. So if you do the eye closing, know that you are already there, because if you believe it, you truly will be!
> 
> Teleporting in such a way that I imagine something is behind my back works well. I also love to teleport whenever I'm stuck in the void. Anything that makes me believe that the scene will be right, you know? That's why I think that looking away or closing your eyes makes teleportation easier. There's no visual information to interfere with the change you're creating. I talk about this a bit more in the podcast, but the short version is that there are some definite neurological reasons that this is easier.



I will listen to the podcast tomorrow and read more of the tutorials on teleportation.  I know I can do this, I am just not concentrating hard enough (or believing hard enough).  I need to put more effort into it rather than just thinking that everything will happen on it's own without any help from me.  Your explanation does bring clarity to this issue.





> It's so cool that WILD is quite natural for you! It's something I really have to put specific effort into and it always feels like a real treat when I manage one. We all have our style, and you've clearly found yours. But fortunately we can both travel outside of our comfort zones and discover great things!



Thanks for that comment...but I don't deserve it.  As I stated earlier, I want to control it, not just wake up freaked out, already 'popped out' and staring at myself sleep.  Since joining dreamviews, I am making progress with seeing the signs of a WILD coming on and stabilizing it.  I have also done a good job with DIELDing.  That is more progress than I have ever made since childhood and I am thankful for this site, the moderators, members, and friends.  Your right, we all have our specialty and as long as we are moving in the direction of gaining lucidity, no matter what the method, it's all good!  :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

You've got exactly the right idea and a great attitude.  The secret to so much of this is to just keep showing up, keep learning, keep refining.  You've got a great base, and lots of patience and practice will allow you to reach your full potential.  You're gonna like it.   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

The month of July seems to be working for me to do DILD's.  I was able to do the TOTM with a DILD! That's never happened before, but I am grateful! Check it out!  :Rock out: 


*Spoiler* for _Date: July 24, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB with WILD
Total Sleep Time: 8-9 hours

_: 



Date: July 24, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB with WILD
Total Sleep Time: 8-9 hours

Dream #1

Well, I went to bed extremely sleepy, so sleepy, I broke a record by going to bed before midnight! I kept waking up in the middle of night, I guess because I went to bed so early, I kept thinking it was time to get up. I would use the bathroom and every time I would get back to bed, I would say my mantra and try my best to stay awake. Sometimes, I would go to sleep, but I would be back up in a couple of hours doing the same thing all over again. (that's just how my body works, I naturally wake up in the middle of night). Well, by the third time, in the middle of a dream, I felt my vibrations and I became lucid. I was in what looked like a hotel and I was talking to someone at the front desk. I couldn't get over how the person didn't really look like a human to me (and I can't explain what he looked like either). Somehow, my super lucid senses kicked in and I heard a voice in my head say, "Stop staring and hug the damn thing...NOW!" I flew over that counter and wrapped my arms around that 'thing' and held on for dear life! After what seemed a few minutes, I let go (I guess I thought if I didn't hold on long enough the thing would vanish or evaporate). I was so scared, but I had to wait for the reaction, so I just stood there ready to be vaporized or punched in the face by that thing, but instead, it just smiled at me.  I lost lucidity soon after that, but when I woke up, I wrote down the little bit I retained and laid back down trying to see if I could continue, but I think the excitement messed that up for me. I was so excited! I don't know where that voice came from that told me to hug that thing, but THANK YOU!  ::banana::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> The month of July seems to be working for me to do DILD's.  I was able to do the TOTM with a DILD! That's never happened before, but I am grateful! Check it out!



*Awesome*, well-deserved accomplishment!  Great work!  You are all over the DILDing this month.

I'll check out that DJ entry!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL!




> You are all over the DILDing this month.




I know right?  I have no idea what is happening, but like you all have always said, you must include ADA, RCs, study the tutorials, and any other exercise that will prepare your mentality for the dream world.  I believe that was my subconscious talking to me at that very moment.  I was too dumb struck looking at the humanoid to really pay attention of what I should do.  Remember, I am notorious for believing anything I see in my dreams...I have been really reciting mantras for me to pay more attention and be aware while I am dreaming.  It is paying off!  :smiley:   With lucid dreaming, you can't do it alone by hoping luck will kick in, you must put in the work and believe it will happen.  :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks CL!
> 
> 
> I know right?  I have no idea what is happening, but like you all have always said, you must include ADA, RCs, study the tutorials, and any other exercise that will prepare your mentality for the dream world.  I believe that was my subconscious talking to me at that very moment.  I was too dumb struck looking at the humanoid to really pay attention of what I should do.  Remember, I am notorious for believing anything I see in my dreams...I have been really reciting mantras for me to pay more attention and be aware while I am dreaming.  It is paying off!   With lucid dreaming, you can't do it alone by hoping luck will kick in, you must put in the work and believe it will happen.



That all sounds perfect!  You are forming very positive new habits that will help you in all kinds of ways with your dream practices.  I think you'll find that greater level of self-awareness in dreams will help with recall too.

That hint from your subconscious was just awesome.   ::D:   Your subC is a *very* powerful ally to have on this journey!

----------


## bemistaken

*Hello Workbook!

Awwww, baby, don't be like that! I know it has been awhile since my last post, but you must understand! I have been awfully busy...please let me make it up to you!  I know...that's not an excuse, but it is the only excuse that I have.  Baby, please believe me, I miss you...please let me make this up to you, somehow and in someway!  You say, "How bad do I want it?"  Let me turn off these lights and show you... 

No bullsh*t! 

Well, it is the truth, I have been busy, but I totally miss my workbook.  I had to lend someone a helping hand recently AND I started back to work after being on summer vacation...so needless to say, my sleep cycle for my WBTB and MILD (with an attempt to WILD) is totally f#cked up!

But, as always, one must remember what is important to them. What is important to me is for me to have an 'intimate' relationship with lucidity.  Just like any relationship in life, if you ignore it...it will die.  I love lucidity and I want lucidity to love me back...so, the work must be put in so the relationship will thrive. 

Until tonight...my love.*

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *Awwww, baby, don't be like that! I know it has been awhile since my last post, but you must understand! I have been awfully busy...please let me make it up to you!  I know...that's not an excuse, but it is the only excuse that I have.  Baby, please believe me, I miss you...please let me make this up to you, somehow and in someway!  You say, "How bad do I want it?"  Let me turn off these lights and show you... 
> *



 ::lol::   Love it!  Welcome back, bemistaken!  Lucidity and your workbook are always gonna love you back.

I'm also recovering from a fairly messed up (lack of) sleep schedule, but I think that things are starting to come around.  We'll be getting lucid in no time!

----------


## bemistaken

> We'll be getting lucid in no time!



*
Thanks CL!

I do treat my workbook (i.e., lucidity) like it is a real person.  My goal is to form a personal relationship with lucidity...even if it means getting emotional from time to time.  Just like real people you love, you can't ignore them, you must spend quality time with them, and you must acknowledge them so they will acknowledge you in return!  

I don't want to be a stranger to lucidity and I certainly don't want lucidity to be a stranger to me!*

----------


## paigeyemps

Great words. The more you get attached to lucidity, the better you really understand how everything works. Kind of like how you tap a thing a certain way in order to get it to work, and only you really know how to make it work because you've been with it for a looong time. I think that's how lucidity is, too  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks Paigeyemps!  

Progress is right around the corner...stay tuned!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date:  August 6, 2013
Method: WBTB & MILD (WILD)
Total hours of sleep time: 6 hours (WBTB 1 hour)

Well, I have a lot to talk about so let's get to the good stuff!

I went to bed at my usual time of 12:00am and I have to get up to fix breakfast and wake the kids.  After getting everything done and the last child out of the house, I looked at the clock frustrated because I just knew I couldn't count this as a good WBTB to WILD technique/method.  According to what I have read on DV, I should not do too much activity during WBTB and I should try to be silent and keep the lights dim.  Well, with this being the first week of school, this morning my house was grand central station  :Sad:  !  I was up cooking, waking up people, shouting that the bus was coming and every damn thing..._sigh_!


When everyone was out the door, I looked at the clock and realized a whole hour had passed. As I turned off the lights and got back in the bed, I said to myself, "You have done far to much to count this as a WBTB, no way are you going to become lucid now...chalk this up as another loss."  However, my inner self told me to continue to say my mantra and just get a few minutes of sleep (It was 7:11am and I had to be up in an hour to get ready for work).  

This is when the magic happened!

It seemed like mere seconds before I noticed that I was standing in front of my door screaming at my kids telling them the bus was coming.  I had my hand on the couch which is in the living room by the front door, but I noticed that the couch was in a different position on the other side of the living room.  Instinct (and I mean pure instinct) prompted me to do a RC.  I told myself to levitate...AND I DID!!! That's when I felt the vibrations, and I knew I was lucid!  I'm not good at my dream control, so I told myself to calm down and the next thing I knew, I was back in my bed.  I stayed still and played sleep and like magic again...I was back in the living room!  "Oh GOD, please tell me what to do!" I thought as I just floated there.  I remembered that I wanted to gain some dream control so I started to touch the living room wall by the front door.  As I was looking at the wall and the front door, I thought it would be fun to see if I can go through the wall...AND I DID!!!  As I was going through the wall, I'm not 100% sure, but I think I saw like lights? sparks? flashes?  Hard to explain, but also, as I want through the wall, it felt gooey  ::shock:: .  I did come out on the other side of the wall to my front yard and then I faded to the dark again and was back in my bed.

Well, you know my method for this by now DV, I laid still in my bed and DEILD my way back out of myself.  This time, I was in a different scenery, but it was still my house.  Everything was not quite right, so I knew I had to do something, or I would be back in my physical body again.  So I'm standing there and my husband is just looking at me.  He says, "Aren't you suppose to do something?"  I look at him strangely, but for the life of me I couldn't think of what I was suppose to do (once I woke up, I realized for the TOTM, I was suppose to ask a DC what is the meaning of life?  ::doh:: )!   I stood there wondering what my husband was talking about and I realized I was losing my lucidity by getting wrapped up in my husband, so immediately, I refocused my attention on getting out of there!  For some strange reason, one thing I can always remember is trying to teleport to Egypt and that is exactly what I tried to do.

*Canis Lucidis* told me to close my eyes and imagine Egypt down to the very last detail.  I closed my eyes (tight) and kept thinking about how Egypt looked with the pyramids and the sand (kinda how it looks when I watch the Discovery Channel or National Geographic). I kept repeating these images in my mind and then I began to hear music, or people singing (this isn't the first time I have heard beautiful music while lucid, but every time I wake up, I can't remember the music or the songs)?  Slowly I open my eyes and the first thing I see (hard to explain) is like a wavy image (you know how you look in the distance and it is really hot and you can see the heat waves?).  The image clears up and I hear people say that Pharoh is a crook.  I look down and a child is telling me to follow him (he looks like my God son in RL, but now he is my God son in Ancient times, his clothes are rags also). So I follow him.  He stops by men that are working and building something and they are wearing tattered clothes and they look like prisoners.  One of them looks like he is eating something and he gives him some of his sandwich to eat and the child says thank you.  When the child let go of my hand to get the sandwich (I saw bread and meat, so to me, it's a sandwich), a new scene in front of me appears.  I look back at the child who is running toward me and I start to walk toward the new scene, but the closer I got to the scene the more the scene moved further away.  I guess I began to get too tired of what I just went through, because I faded to the black and opened my eyes to see my clock on my nightstand...7:46am.

I got up and lunged for my journal and wrote down all that I could remember.  I have no idea why I am able to WILD in three's, but by the third one, my mental energy is shot!

*A Special Thank you*

*To Canis Lucidis,
Thanks for sending me to Egypt, you (along with all the other facilitators, moderators, members, and friends) are appreciated.*

----------


## CanisLucidus

Love it!  I know I've said all of this already in your dream journal, but I am just super impressed with this whole dream.  You were making all the right moves on this one.  I was particularly impressed with that eye closing teleportation.

Which brings me to the next thing I need to tell you about!  I haven't journaled it yet, but I had a crazy LD chain last night and at the end _thanks to your DJ entry_ I worked up the courage to try the eye closing teleport technique.  Even though I didn't succeed at teleporting, I proved to myself that my fear of waking up was all in my head.  I'll try to post that dream up soon, but I wanted to thank you for that one!

Looking forward to reading more of these great dream experiences from you!

----------


## bemistaken

> Which brings me to the next thing I need to tell you about! I haven't journaled it yet, but I had a crazy LD chain last night and at the end thanks to your DJ entry I worked up the courage to try the eye closing teleport technique. Even though I didn't succeed at teleporting, I proved to myself that my fear of waking up was all in my head. I'll try to post that dream up soon, but I wanted to thank you for that one!



Hey CL!

I am so  proud of you  :Rock out: !  Remember the old saying, "If you don't succeed the first time..."  This is truly one of my mantras for lucidity.  You have already made this a success by proving to your brain that you are the master of your brain, not your brain being the master of you.  I am humbled  ::content:: .  

I have such a long way to go...I have tried to teleport 100 times and I believe that I finally done it.  The problem is that I question myself so much in my dreams.  What I am trying to say is that sometimes, I convince myself that yes, it is a dream, but my mind tells me to stay sleep and let the dream continue as a dream (instead of becoming lucid and taking control of the dream).  I have to gain so much mental strength while I am dreaming to be able to change buildings, make DC do something, etc. (which I haven't done yet).  

I also am confused at why some of the weird things happen that I don't yet have answers to:

1.  Why do I hear music (beautiful music or songs that I never heard be) and I can't remember them when I awake?
2.  Why did an 'invisible wind/tornado' pull me backwards during one of my WILD's? 

There are so many other things, but I will save that for later.  If you can answers these things, it would be much appreciated  :smiley: .

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I am so  proud of you !  Remember the old saying, "If you don't succeed the first time..."  This is truly one of my mantras for lucidity.  You have already made this a success by proving to your brain that you are the master of your brain, not your brain being the master of you.  I am humbled .  
> 
> I have such a long way to go...I have tried to teleport 100 times and I believe that I finally done it.  The problem is that I question myself so much in my dreams.  What I am trying to say is that sometimes, I convince myself that yes, it is a dream, but my mind tells me to stay sleep and let the dream continue as a dream (instead of becoming lucid and taking control of the dream).  I have to gain so much mental strength while I am dreaming to be able to change buildings, make DC do something, etc. (which I haven't done yet).



Thanks so much!  Yes, not only did you teleport, but you did it so cleanly.  You believed it would work, and you piled on the detail.  And of course, it matched up with your expectations!

When I tried this, it led to a false awakening.  But even as a failure, this teaches me a huge lesson!  Opening your dream eyes doesn't wake you up!  Opening your dream eyes does whatever you expect it to.  A false awakening is an entirely self-produced phenomenon.  That tells me that all I have to do is rewrite the rules in my favor and I'll be good to go.   ::goodjob2::   I'm not where you are with this yet, but with practice I know it can be done.  Here was my attempt by the way.  (It's at the end if you can't wade through this ridiculous entry, ha ha...)  Map of the World - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views





> 1.  Why do I hear music (beautiful music or songs that I never heard be) and I can't remember them when I awake?
> 2.  Why did an 'invisible wind/tornado' pull me backwards during one of my WILD's? 
> 
> There are so many other things, but I will save that for later.  If you can answers these things, it would be much appreciated .



I love dream music!  If you really, really focus, you may be able to remember this music.  I heard some amazing music in my one Egypt dream (it even included some jaw harp) and I was able to remember it reasonably well by focusing on it immediately upon waking up.  

Did you know that the melody for The Beatles' "Yesterday" came to Paul McCartney entirely in a dream?  He assumed that it was just something he'd heard somewhere and recalled, but as he checked and checked, nobody had heard it before.  Original music from the subconscious.  I think that you're enjoying some of the same stuff!   ::content::   Are you able to play the piano or any other instrument?  Maybe even write sheet music?

Hey, do you have a Dream Journal entry for the wind/tornado situation?  I've had issues with wind at one time or another but I don't want to push any of my issues onto you by making the wrong assumptions.   ::D: 

Would you mind if we were to pick up one or both of these questions for the podcast?  They're both excellent and would probably benefit from more perspectives than just mine!

----------


## bemistaken

> Opening your dream eyes doesn't wake you up! Opening your dream eyes does whatever you expect it to.



Hi CL,

Quick question...you have never opened your dream eyes when lucid?  My eyes are always open!  I didn't know that I was suppose to keep them close, I mean, I didn't even know that we really had a choice in the matter.  It seems like if I do keep my eyes closed, I see swirly images (hard to explain) and that's when the 'strangeness' happens.  I can be blown away from behind or see 'things' (I can PM you about this).  When my eyes are closed I'm scared to think, the silence seems to send me to another level or something (hope you can follow).  If I keep my mind silent, it's like 'someone' else will make the decision of what I'm suppose to do or see next and without my knowing, I'm taken 'there'...involuntary.





> Hey, do you have a Dream Journal entry for the wind/tornado situation? I've had issues with wind at one time or another but I don't want to push any of my issues onto you by making the wrong assumptions



For the wind/tornado experience, click on my workbook at look at reply #30.

http://www.dreamviews.com/intro-clas...-workbook.html





> Are you able to play the piano or any other instrument? Maybe even write sheet music?



I have NO MUSICAL TALENT WHATSOEVER!  I can't sing, dance, or nothing.  I have no idea why I always hear music.  It sounds like a million people are playing a million instruments, but at the same musical note.  A weird pitch, but it sounds angelic  ::angel:: 





> Would you mind if we were to pick up one or both of these questions for the podcast? They're both excellent and would probably benefit from more perspectives than just mine!



Of course I don't mind!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Quick question...you have never opened your dream eyes when lucid?  My eyes are always open!  I didn't know that I was suppose to keep them close,



Yeah, I just leave my eyes open, never really closing them.  Sorry, should have been more clear!  When I close my dream eyes and reopen them, I have this fear that my real eyes will open.   :smiley:   All in my head, it turns out!

Your wind experience!  I've dealt with hostile winds many times in the past, although it was always while flying.  The more anxious I got and the more I fought it, the worse it got.  What has worked well for me is to just deny entirely that it's happening or to imagine that the wind is gently pushing me toward something important and _helping_ me.  If you can flood yourself with positive emotions, the plot will tend to take more positive turns as well.

As to "why", my general feel is that a little something happens, we feel anxious about it, it gets worse, we feel more anxious and try to resist, and pour all of our attention and energy into the obstacle.  Since it draws its strength from us, it becomes incredibly powerful and suddenly turns into a huge problem.

Here's one where I handled it poorly: Pants Gone with the Wind - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Here's one where I handled it a lot better, I think: On the Back of the Sphinx - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Hope that helps!

----------


## bemistaken

> Your wind experience! I've dealt with hostile winds many times in the past, although it was always while flying. The more anxious I got and the more I fought it, the worse it got. What has worked well for me is to just deny entirely that it's happening or to imagine that the wind is gently pushing me toward something important and helping me. If you can flood yourself with positive emotions, the plot will tend to take more positive turns as well.
> 
> As to "why", my general feel is that a little something happens, we feel anxious about it, it gets worse, we feel more anxious and try to resist, and pour all of our attention and energy into the obstacle. Since it draws its strength from us, it becomes incredibly powerful and suddenly turns into a huge problem.



Thanks! I will check out your dream experiences...look forward to reading them!

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Workbook!

Well, not very much to report lately because I have not been able to practice much due to work schedule (no excuse  ::roll:: ). I did make an attempt to try to WILD this morning, but something about the 'hastiness' of it was not right.  I only tried this morning because I was able to sleep a little later than normal.  Once I realized my attitude was not right, I gave up.  I realize that attitude has everything to do with me becoming lucid, so I decided not to waste my time with faking it.  Again, I say, lucidity is like an intimate relationship...it knows when you are faking it  :Cheeky: !

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Again, I say, lucidity is like an intimate relationship...it knows when you are faking it !



LOL, nice.  Your workbook is highly quotable.   ::chuckle:: 

My work schedule lately started beating me up a bit, but I'm finally settling into a groove of getting to bed on time and trying not to wake up thinking about work.  It takes time to adjust to these kinds of changes, but you'll get there!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL,

I hate it when I am not in my 'sleep zone.'  It stresses me out and hinders my attempts at lucidity.  I'm lucky if I can get lucid every couple of weeks with the way I'm sleeping and it can be so frustrating  :Mad: !  I forget to RC at work, I can't meditate by the time I get home, and I'm breaking my own insomnia record with how late I'm going to bed!  We all have been there, so I just have to get my sleep schedule in order and I know lucidity will follow.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Could I tempt you in joining the dream competition? http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html

This is a great way to get an additional boost in our efforts to LD if one is at all competitive. Plus it is fun, and a good way to support each other.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks CL,
> 
> I hate it when I am not in my 'sleep zone.'  It stresses me out and hinders my attempts at lucidity.  I'm lucky if I can get lucid every couple of weeks with the way I'm sleeping and it can be so frustrating !  I forget to RC at work, I can't meditate by the time I get home, and I'm breaking my own insomnia record with how late I'm going to bed!  We all have been there, so I just have to get my sleep schedule in order and I know lucidity will follow.



I'm the same way about my sleep.  When I get out of my groove, I tend to kinda beat myself up about it... which makes me feel bad and messes up my lucidity.  It's silly, but hey, that's me.   ::D: 

But of course, the past is the past.  I _can_ make the right moves tonight, and that is all that matters.   ::goodjob2:: 

When you mentioned that you forget to RC during the day it totally made me RC.   ::chuckle::   It had been a while for me.  No matter how much of this we do, it really takes getting used to the idea that any moment of your life could be a dream.  It keeps you on your toes!

By the way... are you dreaming?   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> By the way... are you dreaming?




Ha! Unfortunately, no, I'm still in RL!  ::chuckle::

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Ha! Unfortunately, no, I'm still in RL!



Heh heh... yeah, me too it seems.  But that's okay... some time soon (like tonight!) you're gonna ask yourself that question and _it's gonna be go time!!_

For me, so much of the DILD techniques are just about how often you can get yourself to consider the possibility that you might be dreaming.  Then a little WBTB to reignite your wakeful and waking life habits, and you get good odds for an LD!

----------


## bemistaken

Attention DV!

I have lost something very dear to me and I need your help in finding it!  If anyone has seen my *AWARENESS*, could you please inbox me and tell me where I can pick it up!  :Cheeky:

----------


## JoannaB

I once owned a bumper sticker "Of all the things I lost, I miss my mind the most." I put it on my suitcase, and it got stolen at an airport. No, not my mind. Nor my suitcase. The bumper sticker got stolen.

----------


## bemistaken

> I once owned a bumper sticker "Of all the things I lost, I miss my mind the most." I put it on my suitcase, and it got stolen at an airport. No, not my mind. Nor my suitcase. The bumper sticker got stolen.



Ha Ha!  ::rolllaugh::  JoannaB, that is hysterical!

----------


## bemistaken

August 29, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (DILD)
Total sleep time 8 1/2

Thank you GOD! Success!  ::banana:: 

Ok, you may think that I am over reacting, but I have been in a (dare I say it out loud?)...dry spell.  I was dreaming that I was walking around someone's house and I did a RC to see if I can go through a wall and I did!  I calmed down and stabilized the dream by focusing on my surroundings.  I came out of the wall still in the same room as on the other side.  I wanted to remember my task regarding how the wall felt so, I went back through the wall, but this time slowly.  My task is to described how it felt and the only thing I can think of as a comparison is attempting to go through a wet sponge...not really wet, but there was some type of thick resistance.  My next goal was to fly so I imagined I was Superman (arm pointed upward and all  :superman: ) and told myself to fly.  I did fly, but I didn't go far and I slowly floated back down like a feather and I started to wake up from I guess all of my dream movement.  I did go back into my body, but I DEILD myself back out.  Once out my mind started to go everywhere (as far as what can I accomplish now?) and I tried to stay on task.  I looked around my surrounding for stabilization and grounded my dream on paying attention to this old fashioned gold scuba helmut sitting on the floor...weird?  For some reason this reminded me of the TOTM to ask a DC the meaning of life.  Just my luck there was no DC to be found!  I looked and looked and I even tried to make the scuba helmut magically turn into a DC to ask the question...but nothing.  Frustrated, I made an attempt to fly out of there but I woke up again.  "Okay you," I think to myself. "Third times the charm!"  I DEILDed my way out and was just floating right above my physical body and couldn't do a damn thing anymore so I gave up and woke myself up!  

Note:  I'm thankful for this experience.  Every fail is a potential an opportunity to learn!   :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

Congratulations! Glad to hear that things are looking up for you.

----------


## bemistaken

Date: September 4, 2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB (WILD Successful! DEILD x 2)
Sleep time: 8 1/2 hours

I was able to go right into a WILD from my WBTB this morning.  This has never been this easy before and I really dont know what I did for this to happen because it happened so fast.  It may have been from what I read from GAB the previous night on DV (how she waits for a dream to form right in front of her and then she takes a leap into it).

Lets get to the good stuff!

I saw myself in a dreamlet in a classroom and I was talking to an old friend and I mentally told myself it was time to go (jump into the dream).  I felt myself entering the dream so I held steady as the vibrations gave me my warning that it was time. I did a quick RC of levitation (it worked) and I was on my way! I had told myself that I was going to start with the easiest task (for me, it was singing the ABC song for the TOTM), but I wanted to do it while climbing up the wall.  I started off trying to keep the dream vivid by rubbing my hands across the wall for stabilization (almost like in a crawling motion).  Then, I started singing the song and going up the wall, but I kept sliding down the wall!  I finished the ABC song, but still could not get my feet to stick to that damn wall!  So I tried again, this time while singing the ABC song I found myself on the other end of my room and instead of going up the wall, I was going up my bathroom door (but still not able to quite stick it.)  Instead, I ended up going _through_ the bathroom door  ::roll:: !  I gave up and felt myself losing control and I ended up back inside my body.  I was able to DEILD out because I was not going to let lucidity get away from meI had so many other tasks to complete, but that damn wall was still calling me!  I decided to forget about singing (already done thattwice) and concentrate on sticking to the wall.  I deciding to take off running (I wanted to run up the wall and across the ceiling), but when I did, (cant quite remember here) I believe I found myself hanging to the top of my bathroom door  ::lol:: . So, I had to take the wall and ceiling task as a lostfor now!

I was able to still maintain the vibrations once I ended up back in my body, so I DEILD myself back out of my body and decided to be adventurous.  I decided to go outside, so I flew through a window and landed in the front yard.  I saw children playing and somehow got wrapped up in what they were doing and lost control of the dream and briefly woke back up.  My mentality can only maintain so much, so I gave up for the remaining of the morning and grabbed my DJ and wrote everything down!   

All in all, I couldnt be more proud of myself...I was able to WILD after a WBTB in the morning and complete the TOTM! Yeah!  :Rock out:   Like I stated earlier, I have done it before, but never was it this smooth. 

Thanks GAB!  ::thanks:: 

*Fragment:*

My son had aged into an old blue eyed fair skinned man with a huge hole in the top of his head.

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Lucy!

I haven't been communicating with you lately, but that doesn't mean that I don't miss you!  I have put in a great effort to increase my recall, increase my lucids, stabilize my dreams, and stay aware at all times (okay, okay, sometimes!).  I decided that I will journal my dreams right here within my workbook, and just copy it to my DJ.  I have only been writing my successes (mostly) in the workbook, but that is going to change.  Now, I will write everything in the workbook and just copy the dream to the DJ.  I probably should have been doing this from the start, but I didn't know.  So please understand, I will now be spending more QUALITY time with you because you mean so much to me.  Don't give up on my Lucy (*yes, I named my workbook Lucy, short for Lucidity*  :Cheeky: ), because I won't give up on you.

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy!

Well, just like I promised, I am here for our scheduled quality time!  I had only a fragment to report to you today.  I got married to Chris Brown (the singer), but I felt that somehow in the dream the wedding was wrong...but I didn't get lucid from that feeling. I just thought that it was normal to be a nervous bride who was marrying Chris Brown  ::?: .  I can't quite remember the other fragments...maybe later on today they will come to me and I will journal them then.  

Edit:  I also remember another fragment I had regarding eating the best sweet potatoes I ever ate in my life!  These were like magical sweet potatoes, that already had butter, brown sugar, and marshmellows in them, all you had to do was cook them and eat them without adding anything!  Ah, why couldn't sweet potatoes be like this in RL?

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Lucy!

Not much to report...a whole lot of fragments.  I don't know if it is because I'm so horny right now, but I have been having so many dreams about  ::hump:: .  For some reason, my ex boyfriend (not my husband) is the one that I am  ::hump:: .  When I dream like this, I don't get lucid...this really needs to be my new dream sign.  Hopefully, I can get passed this and move onto thinking more in the spiritual terms.  Wish me luck!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: September 18, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB 
Total Sleep time: 8-9 hours
Fraggle = Fragment

*Fraggle:*

Something about my sister wanting to spoil my niece and I was trying to stop it.

*Fraggle:*

Something about me running a race (long distance?) and the people in the little town I was running in didn't want me there and tried to chase me out of their town.

_Sigh_...I've got to do better with my awareness... :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey bemistaken!  Sorry that I haven't been around nearly as much lately but I had a vacation, followed by back-to-school craziness, then lots of nights and weekends spent working... ayiee!!

So glad to see all of the success you've been having the last couple of weeks.  Those wings suit you well!   ::goodjob2:: 

And I love that your workbook is named Lucy.   ::D: 





> Edit:  I also remember another fragment I had regarding eating the best sweet potatoes I ever ate in my life!  These were like magical sweet potatoes, that already had butter, brown sugar, and marshmellows in them, all you had to do was cook them and eat them without adding anything!  Ah, why couldn't sweet potatoes be like this in RL?



Ahh, dream food is amazing.  Those sweet potatoes sound great!  Food's a great thing to try in LDs.  I once even picked up a rock in a lucid and chewed on it, and it was like the most delicious raisin bars that my mom made when I was growing up as a kid.  Tried eating dirt once, too, and that wasn't nearly as nice.   :smiley: 

Keep up the great work, bemistaken!

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL,

Everyone needs a vacation sometime, so no apologize are needed...I did miss you though!  :;-):

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Thanks CL,
> 
> Everyone needs a vacation sometime, so no apologize are needed...I did miss you though!



Aww, thanks... it's great to be back!  It's especially nice coming back to see you guys having so much success.   ::content::

----------


## bemistaken

*Wat up Lucy?

You will never believe this dream I had...

Dreamed I was at some sort of party and we all were talking about the difficulties of becoming lucid.  Then we heard an alarm go off and someone said, "Excuse me, but you know what that means...I have to do my reality check."  Then one of the DC looked at me and said, "Aren't you going to do yours."  I replied, "I already done it and I know that I am not dreaming!"

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Dreamed I was at some sort of party and we all were talking about the difficulties of becoming lucid.  Then we heard an alarm go off and someone said, _"Excuse me, but you know what that means...I have to do my reality check."_  Then one of the DC looked at me and said, _"Aren't you going to do yours."_  I replied, _"I already done it and I know that I am not dreaming!"_
> 
> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL.  I'm so sorry!  What can I say?  We've all been there at one time or another.

But I'll tell you something else... every time that this has happened to me it was because I really had lucid dreaming on the brain and was _ready_ for another.  You're building up momentum for another one, and these kinds of near-lucids make DILDs especially way more likely.

You'll get that next one!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

> LOL. I'm so sorry! What can I say? We've all been there at one time or another.
> 
> But I'll tell you something else... every time that this has happened to me it was because I really had lucid dreaming on the brain and was ready for another. You're building up momentum for another one, and these kinds of near-lucids make DILDs especially way more likely.
> 
> You'll get that next one!



You are right...it is all I have been thinking about lately.  I have so many things that I want to try, but my WBTB technique is so poor (I can't stay awake, sleep pattern is messed up right now).  I know it is right around the corner, I can feel it, so it just pisses me off that I missed becoming lucid.  However, it is funny when you think about it! After I said I know I'm not dreaming, I went right back to the party!   :Big laugh:

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy,

I Woke up running out of the bed because I had over slept. I had the entire dream in my mind and by the time my feet hit the floor it had turned into a fragment  ::roll::  All I remember was my sister working as a nurse and I was her patient and she was trying to give me blood and I was refusing to take it. She was so adamant about the blood transfusion trying to encourage me that I will be alright if I take the blood, but I continued to refuse...I even remember her chasing me with the syringe full of blood.

Note:  I'm seriously over due for a lucid... ::?:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh Lucy!

Why am I waking up to such f*cked up circumstances???  Day before yesterday I woke up hitting the ground running because I over slept...today, I woke up to my husband's phone alarm blaring some horrid music. The sad part is that he wasn't even in the house to turn the damn thing off  :Mad: !  Needless to say, I woke with my heart racing in a panic trying to figure out what day it was _AND_ of course I didn't have any dream recall!  Usually, I can only sleep in on the weekends, so I really cherish my weekend time for practice.  Lately, every time I attempt to become lucid, something happens.  Oh well...come on Bemistaken!  It's not like I haven't been in these situations before...I am just going to have to refocus on my WBTB time (and try not to fall asleep)...maybe even try my best to include some nap time.  Practice WILL make perfect! I WON'T GIVE UP!  :wink2: 

Note self:  Every failure is an opportunity to learn.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Why am I waking up to such f*cked up circumstances???  Day before yesterday I woke up hitting the ground running because I over slept...today, I woke up to my husband's phone alarm blaring some horrid music. The sad part is that he wasn't even in the house to turn the damn thing off !  Needless to say, I woke with my heart racing in a panic trying to figure out what day it was _AND_ of course I didn't have any dream recall!  Usually, I can only sleep in on the weekends, so I really cherish my weekend time for practice.  Lately, every time I attempt to become lucid, something happens.  Oh well...come on Bemistaken!  It's not like I haven't been in these situations before...I am just going to have to refocus on my WBTB time (and try not to fall asleep)...maybe even try my best to include some nap time.  Practice WILL make perfect! I WON'T GIVE UP! 
> 
> Note self:  Every failure is an opportunity to learn.



My wife gets up really early on the weekend mornings to run and it used to drive me a little bit nuts.  The weekend was my only time to sleep in and her alarm would go off at the crack of dawn, waking me up well before her.  I'd get annoyed by this, which would blow my concentration and sometimes prevent me from getting back to sleep at all.

What I finally did was just anticipate that this could/would happen, and consider it to be a WBTB and/or DEILD opportunity, depending on the length of the disturbance.  While such "opportunities" have left me with far less than 100% success, they do mean that I keep a relaxed, even frame of mind, less fear and frustration, etc. to drive away my dream recall.  It's more a moment of _Ah, there it is..._,w hich is a lot more pleasant.

I have to say, though, I still wish she'd just sleep in.  LOL.  But I've kind of built it into my expectations which has helped me form my practices around it and not feel so surprised or unhappy about it.

It's not a perfect approach, but maybe it'll help!  Good luck!   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> My wife gets up really early on the weekend mornings to run and it used to drive me a little bit nuts. The weekend was my only time to sleep in and her alarm would go off at the crack of dawn, waking me up well before her. I'd get annoyed by this, which would blow my concentration and sometimes prevent me from getting back to sleep at all.
> 
> What I finally did was just anticipate that this could/would happen, and consider it to be a WBTB and/or DEILD opportunity, depending on the length of the disturbance. While such "opportunities" have left me with far less than 100% success, they do mean that I keep a relaxed, even frame of mind, less fear and frustration, etc. to drive away my dream recall. It's more a moment of Ah, there it is...,w hich is a lot more pleasant.
> 
> I have to say, though, I still wish she'd just sleep in. LOL. But I've kind of built it into my expectations which has helped me form my practices around it and not feel so surprised or unhappy about it.
> 
> It's not a perfect approach, but maybe it'll help! Good luck!




As usual CL, you have the correct advise to give me.  I will keep this strategy in mind...the music from the phone was so loud, it scared the sh*t out of me, so my heart rate (and possibly blood pressure) was too damn high to allow me to go back to sleep.  Then panic and confusion set in as I thought today was Monday instead of Sunday and maybe I was late for work.  By the time I came to my senses...recall was a figment of my imagination.  I don't want to have to bring up another, _"Hey, would you mind if...I'm trying to get lucid"_ talk with my family (sometimes, I believe they get tired and frustrated with my 'practice' as I am the only one in the house with this hobby).  As you are already aware, just because you find lucidity fascinating and attainable, doesn't mean that everyone else does.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Ohh, I totally sympathize!  It's tough getting scared awake!  When my kids were infants, they'd have this habit of shrieking in the middle of the night over the baby monitor for no reason.  I'd bolt awake, totally confused and would have a tough time getting back to sleep.  Eventually I got used to it, but hopefully this musical alarm thing you won't _have to_ get used to.   :smiley: 

I know what you mean about trying to keep your practice from becoming overbearing and requiring too much from the rest of the family.  I think that in this case (and many others), it's good to shape it as, "Hey, would it be cool if we did X?  That makes it easier for me to make sure I get my catch-up sleep on the weekends.  You know how I never manage to get enough during the week..." etc.  Even if people don't understand why you want to dream about walking around on the ceiling and singing your ABCs, they usually get the need for more sleep.   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: September 24, 2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB (hoping to DILD...didn't happen)
Fraggle=Fragment

Fraggle

Something about Diana Ross...like I was at her concert and I was singing her songs  ::?: 

Ridiculous.

----------


## bemistaken

*Date: September 25, 2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB (attempt to DILD...nothing happened)
Total sleep time: 8.5 hours*

*Dream 1*

Me and my sis in law was working at an elementary school.  We had cafeteria duty (were teachers just stand there and watch the kids eat).  While standing up against a wall, a student looked at me and said, "Come sit with me, I saved you a seat and I got you an extra salad."  I have no idea why the student was talking to me like I was a kid, but that should have been enough to get me lucid...it didn't.

*Dream 2*

Not sure if this was a continuation of the first dream, but I back with my sis in law again and this time she is working for the elementary school as a school nurse.  She has to travel using her own car and I was holding a piece of blank paper.  She took the paper from my hand and told me she was going to use it to hide how she gets extra money for driving her own car from the school system.  Don't know what she was going to do, but she gave me a 'wink' like whatever she was going to do, it was going to be illegal.

*Fraggle*

Cats, cats, and more cats were everywhere inside my house.

*Note:  I'm so happy that I had such great recall that I haven't had in a long time .*

----------


## JoannaB

Congrats on improved recall. Mine was much ether too tonight. I guess it was a good night for dreaming and remembering.

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks JoannaB,

I have to be thankful for the little things...in return, I'm hoping for bigger things tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*Date: September 26, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB
Total sleep time: Finally enough*

Dream 1:

I was running in the weirdest race with a lot of peoplemostly women.  The race took place in a very large homesomewhat like a mansion.  We had to go through all of these nooks and crannies of the homeracing up back stairways and secret passages.  To thwart our efforts some men was offering runners a nice cold beer, and other men were their flirting with the womensome women fell for it and had to drop out of the race.  I was sitting down taking a break from the race when I realized that I havent seen any of the runners in a while, I hopped up from my seat and finished the last lap to win the race.

Fraggle:

I was trying to thread a needle, but the needle disappeared in thin air.  I got down of the floor to look for the needle and found it, but instead of being the straight needle I started out with, it was a curved needlelike the kind doctors use to close up stitches.

Fraggle: 

I was in the kitchen making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich to eat.

Dream 2:

I was talking with my nephew when I noticed that someone was at the window trying to get his attention to come outside.  When he did come outside, several people were there and started fighting himit had to be around 5 or 6 people fighting my 1 nephew.  It was a planned attack and I was so angry, that I went to go find the attackers all by myself.  Once I found them, I made them sit down on the ground in a neat row and tell me why they had did what they did.  It turns out that the attack was orchestrated by a female (dont know if this was an ex-girlfriend or not) and she was not even sorry for what happened.  I remember cussing her out and holding her down until the police came.  The girl had stated that she was only in the neighborhood that day because she had special privileges at the prisonshe was an inmate at the prison and she was allowed to be out in the community during the day, only to return back to the prison at nightand I noticed that she was pregnant.  I didnt care, I continued to grab at her and cuss her out.  She kept a smirk on her face the entire time.

Dream 3:

I was riding in my car with my family when we noticed that a police car was pulled over to the side of the rode.  I was speeding so fast that I almost ran into the back of the police car.  The police car put on its lights and  (cant remember how) but I ended up at the police station with the police officer.  The police officer was not dressed in uniform, he was dressed in some very casual shorts and a t-shirt AND he reeked of alcohol.  As it turns out, the police officer was pulled over on the side of the rode for driving under the influence and he was waiting on another office to come get him and take him to jail!

Fraggle:

Something about me looking for a house to purchase and I had to choose between two homesone of them was famous for serving the best seafood in town.  I cant remember anything about the other house except it was painted white on the outside.

*Note:  I couldn't be more proud of myself for improving so much on dream recall, I have been able to remember 3 dreams and 3 fragments in one night!  Such an improvement for me! So sweet*

----------


## bemistaken

Date: September 28, 2013
Method: Nothing...decided to give it a break for the night.
Total sleep time: Went to bed at 2:00am and woke up around 9:00am.

I decided to give myself a break and really not struggle with doing a technique and a WBTB.  I took a break this Saturday because I got a monster paper to write for school and I have been staying up very late with a friend while we work on it  ::reading:: .  I have to complete it by Monday, so this will be taking priority for right now until its completion.  Once I'm finished with this, then I can get back into my ld practice.

When I woke up, I did remember having around 3 dreams, but I didn't force myself to remember them (as I wanted to give journaling a break also).  Funny thing is, I remember two of them quite vivid, so I was happy about that.  One was about a famous person sexually assaulting me (weird) and the other was about a famous model (two famous people...should have become lucid here  ::eh:: ).

Why is it taking so long to get out of the month September???  Ready to move on... :poof:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 2, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (Attempted WILD, but fell asleep, too exhausted. *STILL* working on my *research paper from hell!*)
Total sleep: Just 5 hours

Dream

Found myself in surgery with a Doctor and we were about to perform surgery on a low birth weight and premature baby (I believe this came from reading the TOTM of performing surgery on yourself).  I was really nervous because it had been awhile since I had to work in the surgery department (in RL, I used to work with premature babies and I would have to assist with surgery), but the doctor was very pleased with me.  After the surgery, the doctor came back to the unit and asked how the baby was doing.  I told the doctor that the baby was off of oxygen and remarkably is not low birth weight and premature anymore and had gained all of the required weight to go home. (Yes...all in one day! Hooray for the baby!  ::sheepishgrin:: ).

Dream 

I dream that I was watching the news and a report came on stating Gladys Knight (the singer from Gladys Knight and the Pips) had just died.  The news report also stated that she was 62 years old and died of Cancer (I am not sure, but I think it was throat Cancer).  I really don't want this to be true... :Sad: .

----------


## NyxCC

That's quite a good recall for only 5 hrs of sleep. Most importantly, you didn't end up dreaming about writing your hellish paper! Wish you lots of concentration for both your paper and lds, bemistaken!   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks NyxCC,

I am doing so much that my lucidity is seriously suffering, but I have this paper priority.  Hopefully things will be back to normal after this week...I turn the 'paper from hell' into my instructor on Monday.  I have been working on this thing going on 3 weeks straight...minimum page count is 60 pages!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 3, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (no WILD attempt tonight)
Total sleep time: 6-7 hours

Oh Lucy!  All I remember is two fragements:

1.  Me in a corner with someone attempting to style my hair...it seems like I slumped over in the corner and drunk  :Sad: 
2.  My mother in law was driving a car.  My mother in law is practically 100 years old, bedridden, has only one working leg, and senile.  I should have become lucid... :Uhm:

----------


## bemistaken

To the Great and Powerful Lucy  ::wizard:: , 

Please don't ignore my cry! It's so hot  :tongue2: ...I'm practically dying of thirst!  If you can find it in your heart to quench my thirst and break this dry spell I will be ever so grateful  ::bowdown:: !

----------


## bemistaken

Okay Lucy,

I am all yours! I have finished my 'research paper from hell' and you have my undivided attention!  I believe I have broken my original record of the longest dry spell ever  ::?: .  I am hoping that now that I have more time to think about LDing that it will actually happen.  Keeping my fingers crossed...

Note: I did end up with some pretty good dream recall last night:

I'm Sorry? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## bemistaken

*Date:  October 11, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (Hoping for a DILD...nothing.)
Total Sleep Time: 9 hours*


Dream 1

I was giving a group of young USA Olympians a motivational speech.  The Olympians were of various ages...but still very young (I'm guessing around 10-18 years of age).  I was telling them about how much they have already accomplished just by being in the Olympics and winning was going to be automatic for them.  I started asking them questions like "How many are in the Olympics for the second time?" and surprisingly several of them raised their hand.  They were all excited, ready, and willing to compete for their country.

Fraggle

Something about my brother driving somewhere.

*Note:*  I have no idea why I was motivating a group of Olympians...maybe because I have been encouraging myself so much on being able to LD.  

I know I can...I know I can...I know I can... :Off to Bed:

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Lucy,

*So this has been my routine for the last couple of days:*

Reality check several times a day (the reality check of my choice is levitation, this has worked very well with my successful LDs)

Stay excited, plan, and/or think about what I plan on doing in my lucid dreaming all day

I am getting at least eight hours of sleep  :smiley: .

I have always exercised at least 45 min- 60 min every day.

Go over mantras before I fall asleep ("I lucid dream" "I recognize I'm dreaming")

Attempted WBTB in a different area last night so partner will not disturb my attempt (my 'lucid hide out' which is the couch or recliner)

WBTB routine includes waking up after 5 hours of sleep, staying up for 10 min., then attempt to WILD.  

WILD routine includes getting rid of mental chatter, wait for dream to start, and jump in.  *This is were I am failing miserably!*  I either end up falling asleep after 15 minutes or end up being to awake and can't go back to sleep.

Back up plan in case WILD doesn't work...I hope for a DILD.  I have very rarely DILD in the past, mostly WILDs and DEILDS.
*
Does anyone have advice for improvement ?* 

_Forgot to mention, my recall is great...I can remember at least 2-3 dreams every night._

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 13, 2013
Method: MILD WBTB (Attempt WILD)
Total Sleep Time: 9 hours

*Dream 1*

Gorging myself on shrimp and buttered Lobster.  OMG it was so yummy!  The more I ate the more I felt like I had died and gone to heaven.  I tasted every element of the seafood...and the Butter  :Cheeky: !  It coated every bit of the inside of my tongue. I can go on and on about the food, but I'm making myself hungry!

*Dream 2*

I was in the home of my sis in law and I was extremely tired and I just wanted to lay down.  There was no where to sleep, so I just got in the bed with my baby nephew.  She kept calling my name for breakfast, but I couldn't move, the bed was so comfortable.

*Dream 3*

My niece and I committed a crime, but I can't remember what the crime was.  It was really bad though, it may have been along the lines of either kidnapping or murder...for the life of me I can't remember what it was  ::?: .  We were hiding out in a store until it closed in the hopes that we would break out when the doors where locked.

Note:  Good recall  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 15, 2013
Method: MILD WBTB 
Total Sleep Time: 7 (ish) hours

Dream 1
I was at the beach with my nieces and my kids (back when they were babies).  My grandmother (who is deceased and never met my children in RL) was there also.  We were just enjoying each other fishing and playing on the beach.  Then my grandmother decided to take all the kids with her so she can by them some new clothes. 

Dream 2
I was with a man and he was washing and styling my hair...I looked beautiful!  He had an amazing talent in hair styling..almost magical and I wish I could find this person in RL to do my hair  :Cheeky: .

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy,

Change in plans...my goal tonight is to go to bed early (_and not at my usual midnight or 1:00am bedtime_).  I believe my problem started when my hours changed from day shift to evening shift last month.  I didn't mention it before because I love the change.  I am really an evening person but I believe this schedule is not agreeing with you Lucy.  So, my goal is to still get to bed at a decent time and rise at a decent time.  I will take a nap if I get sleepy before I go to work.  Hopefully, this will help  ::wink:: .

----------


## CanisLucidus

> *So this has been my routine for the last couple of days:*
> 
> Reality check several times a day (the reality check of my choice is levitation, this has worked very well with my successful LDs)
> 
> Stay excited, plan, and/or think about what I plan on doing in my lucid dreaming all day
> 
> I am getting at least eight hours of sleep .
> 
> I have always exercised at least 45 min- 60 min every day.
> ...



Your routine looks great, bemistaken!  Really, really good, in fact.  You are motivating me to improve my own practices, which haven't been quite as on point lately as they should be.

Okay, let's look at the WILD attempts.  For falling asleep too fast, I don't have a great tip to recommend apart from staying up longer during WBTB.  This one does create the risk of insomnia, but I have _generally_ had higher percentages with a longer WBTB.

That being said, don't do anything that compromises your sleep.  Find your sweet spot.  Tiring yourself out won't be worth it.  Lately, I've been using quite short WBTBs simply because with a little more life stress going on, I can't afford to give up much sleep.  This does drop my LD rate a little lower, but in the end getting more sleep makes up for it.

I can give a few more tips from the other direction (too awake.)  For this, try to at all costs remove any frustration or anxiety from your mind about the fact that you're not asleep.  If I'm not careful I can get caught up in a cycle of being annoyed that I'm awake, which makes me more awake, which makes me more annoyed...   :smiley: 

Try to just make it your goal to passively observe and enjoy hypnagogic imagery as it pops up.  Don't force it, but rather just kick back and relax.  Have no expectations about when you'll fall asleep.  Treat it like settling in for a movie.

I mostly DILD rather than WILD, so I have a few DILD-related tricks you might want to use.  The chief one is that while you're observing HI, gently remind yourself that it's all a dream.  Even imagine yourself as part of the scene and becoming lucid.  The more you play through this, the more likely it is that the thought will occur to you during the dream.  You'll want to do this with a very light touch, very passively in order to keep yourself sleepy.  Just gently toy with these thoughts, don't "concentrate" too much, and stay just aware enough as sleep starts to overtake you.

Something else I like to throw in is backwards counting.  So I do "99... I'm dreaming... 98... it's all a dream... 97... this is a dream...", etc.  As soon as I lose track of what number I was on, I don't worry about and simply start over again at 99.  (I lose track very frequently, and it's totally fine.  Just start again rather than doing a bunch of concentrating that might throw you off.)

----------


## bemistaken

> Okay, let's look at the WILD attempts. For falling asleep too fast, I don't have a great tip to recommend apart from staying up longer during WBTB. This one does create the risk of insomnia, but I have generally had higher percentages with a longer WBTB.
> 
> That being said, don't do anything that compromises your sleep. Find your sweet spot. Tiring yourself out won't be worth it. Lately, I've been using quite short WBTBs simply because with a little more life stress going on, I can't afford to give up much sleep. This does drop my LD rate a little lower, but in the end getting more sleep makes up for it.
> 
> I can give a few more tips from the other direction (too awake.) For this, try to at all costs remove any frustration or anxiety from your mind about the fact that you're not asleep. If I'm not careful I can get caught up in a cycle of being annoyed that I'm awake, which makes me more awake, which makes me more annoyed...  
> 
> Try to just make it your goal to passively observe and enjoy hypnagogic imagery as it pops up. Don't force it, but rather just kick back and relax. Have no expectations about when you'll fall asleep. Treat it like settling in for a movie.



CL,

Your suggestions are right on point!  I have been needed assistance with these very things.  I have not tried staying up a little longer with WBTB, but I have thought about it.  I will try this for a few days and see what happens.  Your other points regarding the HI and DILD are very helpful.  *Being still a newbie, sometimes you just don't know how to explain what you are doing, let alone what exactly you see and what you may need help with.*  It's like the "You don't know what you don't know" scenario. Thanks for pulling out the issues that I have been having a hard time trying to identify.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 10/19/2013
Technique: MILD WBTB
MILD Mantra: "I lucid dream tonight" & "I recognize I'm dreaming"

Dream 
I was in the car with Chris Brown and Rhianna and I was dropping hints from the front seat (yes, Rhianna was sitting in the back seat like she was on punishment or something) on how I would love to drive his car.  His car was totally wicked and I really wanted him to pull over and let me drive.  Of course he paid me no attention  ::?: .

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 10/21/2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB
Total Sleep Time: 8 1/2 (ish) hours
MILD Mantra: "I lucid dream tonight" & "I recognize I'm dreaming"

Fraggle
Was at a party and some ex-NBA players were there dressed in drag.  I was holding one of the player's hand for some reason  ::roll:: .

Dream 1
I was with some boy who wanted me (sexually) and I was dressed really weird.  My niece was there and they were having some kind of parade and I was working for the parade or organization planning the parade.  I recall seeing my son with his friends looking through some sort of peep hole in the wall.  They were laughing and giggling so I decided to take a look into the peep hole and I didn't see anything but a row of chairs.

Dream 2
I was in some really weird car that looked like a skate board (missed my lucid opportunity here) and I was having problems with my car (skateboard).  I even remember pulling over to the side of the road with my car (skateboard) in my hand trying to fix it so I can get back on the road  ::lol:: .

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 10/22/2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB (failed WILD)
Total Sleep Time: 8 1/2 (ish) hours
MILD Mantra: "I lucid dream tonight" & "I recognize I'm dreaming"

Dream 1
I was with my ex-boss and we were shopping for vintage designer handbags.  I saw what looked like a black hefty bag on the floor filled with vintage Gucci bags.  I crawled on the floor and retrieved a beautiful blue vintage Gucci shoulder bag.  I ran to show my ex-boss who turned around and told me that she was wearing that exact bag at this very moment except her handbag was 'authentic' and mine was a fake.  Sure enough, she had the authentic Gucci handbag on her shoulder (she has always been jealous of me  ::roll:: ).

Dream 2
I was fishing with my husband and the rest of our family and I was doing very well catching several fish.  I remember how real it felt with the fish nibbling on the bait and me yanking the fishing pole to hook the fish and reel it in.  Soon, we ran out of bait and started using anything available and the fish were still biting.  We were still catching a lot of fish and I told my husband that the next time we go fishing I would like us to go by ourselves and spend the entire weekend with just us fishing (I have always loved to fish  :smiley: ).

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy,
I have implemented the changes that we had previously discussed. Let's do a quick recap shall we?


Reality check several times a day (the reality check of my choice is levitation, this has worked very well with my successful LDs) _meh...somewhat. When I am at work I tend to get so caught up in my work that by the time I remember to do a RC, the day is practically over._

Stay excited, plan, and/or think about what I plan on doing in my lucid dreaming all day YES

I am getting at least eight hours of sleep. YES

I have always exercised at least 45 min- 60 min every day. Not everyday...maybe every other day, but I am still happy with this goal

Go over mantras before I fall asleep ("I lucid dream" "I recognize I'm dreaming")YES

Attempted WBTB in a different area last night so partner will not disturb my attempt (my 'lucid hide out' which is the couch or recliner) Okay, this one I definitely have been slacking.  I have not been going to my 'hideout' because lately my husband has been leaving for work earlier and I have the bed to myself.  I only go to my 'hideout' if I am sharing the bed during my WBTB with my husband.  I have been pushing my WBTB later, so I can time it to when everyone has gone to work/school and I am alone for a little while in the morning before I have to go to work. When I do this, I still try not to sleep no more than 6 hours before attempting a WBTB

WBTB routine includes waking up after 5 hours of sleep, staying up for 10 min., then attempt to WILD. Modified...I am now trying to stay up a little longer with my WBTB...now I am going to track each WBTB to see exactly how long I need to stay awake for optimal lucidity.  Tonight, my goal is to do a WBTB and stay up for at least 45 minutes and then work my way down from there.

WILD routine includes getting rid of mental chatter, wait for dream to start, and jump in. This is were I am failing miserably! I either end up falling asleep after 15 minutes or end up being to awake and can't go back to sleep. Please see above.

So let's see what happens with these changes...I am doing very well with my recall and I am always pleased with that.  I need to note that I have not been able to meditate for the last couple of months and this really played a huge part in me attaining lucidity.  I really need to start back meditating, but with my screwed up hours at work, it is hard to find an appropriate time. I do miss my 'me time' terribly!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 10/24/2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB
Total Sleep Time: 9 hours

_Welp...
_
Last night, I did my WBTB and tried my best at staying awake.  I believe I only stayed awake for 15 minutes and the main problem was that I didn't get to sleep until at least 2:00am (not trying to make excuses but my insomnia was in full effect).  By the time I did get to sleep, I believe I timed my WBTB too early and I just was too sleepy to stay awake.  I also didn't get out of the bed and walk around so my my next attempt will have me getting out of that damn bed!  

The only recall that I have is me looking at a couple riding in a really old car.  Their dress and car looked like they were from the past...early 1900's and this fragment was even in black and white. It really was neat to look at, it didn't last long, but I really enjoyed it because it was so vivid.  I don't know why, but I really need to stop getting so wrapped up in my dreams.  I will be working on my awareness all this week in the hopes that I will not be so 'fascinated' with what I see.  The second fragment was of some woman dancing and she lifted up her skirt and exposed her thong...I was not interested  ::?: .

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 10/31/2013
Technique: MILD & WBTB (stayed up for 1 hour and had successful WILD twice)
Total Sleep Time: 6 hours

Lucy, I can't thank you enough for teaching me how much patience is a virtue.  I had two beautiful WILDs that are so special and 'different' that I don't think it would be appropriate to post them.  I would like to say that I am grateful and thankful for the long wait because this was probably the best WILD experience I ever had.  To have this experience on the last day of the month (and being Halloween) makes it even better. So humbled to my higher power.... :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

This is really wonderful, bemistaken! Congratulations on your special WILDs!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks NyxCC!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Date: 10/31/2013
> Technique: MILD & WBTB (stayed up for 1 hour and had successful WILD twice)
> Total Sleep Time: 6 hours
> 
> Lucy, I can't thank you enough for teaching me how much patience is a virtue.  I had two beautiful WILDs that are so special and 'different' that I don't think it would be appropriate to post them.  I would like to say that I am grateful and thankful for the long wait because this was probably the best WILD experience I ever had.  To have this experience on the last day of the month (and being Halloween) makes it even better. So humbled to my higher power....



bemistaken, I'm so happy for you!  I'm so glad to hear that you had those two excellent WILDs.  Hard work, patience, and persistence pays off indeed!

Even if the dreams aren't ones you'd want to share, I'd still highly recommend writing them down if you haven't.  It just makes it so much easier to keep the experience cemented in your memory for the long-term.

Keep up that great work!!  Happy lucid Halloween to you!

----------


## bemistaken

> bemistaken, I'm so happy for you! I'm so glad to hear that you had those two excellent WILDs. Hard work, patience, and persistence pays off indeed!
> 
> Even if the dreams aren't ones you'd want to share, I'd still highly recommend writing them down if you haven't. It just makes it so much easier to keep the experience cemented in your memory for the long-term.



Thanks CL!  

You are always a great motivator and support person in all of my times of need!  Your advise is cherished and I thank you...if it wasn't for your encouragement (and the moderators, members and friends of DV) I know I would have given up long time ago.  Those dry spells can be awful, but what I have learned from my long dry spells are the next time I do get lucid...the experience is so unique and extraordinary!

BTW, I did indeed write them down in my personal home journal  :wink2: .

----------


## CanisLucidus

What a nice thing to say, bemistaken!  Your positive attitude, consistency, and excellent attentiveness to Lucy inspire me!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 11/07/13
Technique: MILD & WBTB (failed WILD)
Total Sleep: 8 (ish)

Getting it together Lucy, 

For some reason, I had a feeling that I was not going to be successful getting lucid because I went to bed in such a terrible mood.  Mood really does have an effect on your motivation and obtaining lucidity.  I woke up for my WBTB and went directly back to sleep (like this was totally normal and going to sleep was exactly what I was suppose to do  :Sad: ).  I don't even remember when I actually fell asleep.  To make matters worse, I can't even remember any dreams I had.  I should have gotten out of the bed and gone to the couch...I believe my chances are always better moving away from my bed.  Oh well...tonight is another night to make it right!  Back to work!

I know I can...I know I can...I know I can... :Off to Bed: 
_
Note:  Mood and attitude is everything!_

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy,

I woke up with absolutely no recall this morning.  I had a very restless night thinking about all the work waiting on me in the morning..._sigh._  Oh well, today is another day to get it right.  My goal for this week is to focus on my ADA.  I must admit...I have been slacking in this area.  My second goal is to get enough sleep at night for my WBTB.  My normal bedtime is 1:00am (insomniac), so my new goal is to at least be in the bed (lights off, no music, no TV) by 11:00pm. I have a problem not doing my WBTB properly.  I will let you know about my progress...because there will be progress!!!  :wink2:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 11/12/13
Technique: MILD & WBTB (WILD???  ::?: )
Total Sleep: 7 (ish)

Lucy you didn't tell me you had an evil twin named 'Goosey!'  Last night, I went to bed at my usual insomniatic time of 1:00am.  During the day I continued to do my RC and really focus on making the RC as real as possible.  Then before I fell asleep I would replay my mantras in my head.  I did a WBTB and don't really know when I fell back asleep, but I remember being 'faintly' lucid in a dream, but not lucid enough to count as a 'lucid.'  To me ninety-nine and a half lucidity will not do!  For me, it must be 100% lucid for it to count!  I'm saying this because I remember that I was trying to do the task of the month...I remember reciting all of the months...BUT NOT BACKWARDS like the rules of the TOTM had required.  I recited the months in their regular order.  I faintly remember telling myself that I was dreaming, but I don't recall taking control and the dream just continued on.  I felt like I was watching everything happen like a bystander and not really participating in the dream.  It was like I was lucid...but I wasn't lucid and didn't do anything to be a true part of the lucidness (if that makes any sense  ::?: ).  That is why I said I met Lucy's evil twin "Goosey" because I was being 'goosed' or 'tricked' into thinking I was clearly lucid, but  really I wasn't.

However, I will count this as progress! _And Goosey...please stay the hell outta of my way!_

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 11/12/13
Technique: MILD & WBTB (failed WILD)
Total Sleep: 8 1/2 ish

_I believe all of these were fragments or a couple of them were connected to each other (not sure because I kept waking up).
_

1.  Helping my niece get a new job by calling people on the phone about something...working three 12 hour shifts a week.

2.  I was with K's children and my sister cooking at her apartment, then we were in the car parking at her apartment and I needed to part in the back the driveway.

3.  Cooking potatoes and shrimp for some type of soup.

4.  Was checking my email and saw a job offer notification of job interview notification (hopes this comes true).

5.  Talking on the phone to a doctor about my future employment.

Missed opportunity for getting lucid

6.  My foot was stuck in an elevator as the door closed on my foot I tried to pry it out but I couldn't.  The elevator started going up and that's when my foot just 'popped off.'  I was glad that my foot was gone...now that I'm out of that jam I can get back to doing whatever I was doing!  :Big laugh:

----------


## JoannaB

Well, I don't know whether you are Christian, but the bible does say "If your hand or your foot causes you to stumble, cut it off and throw it away." So you were just taking such guidance for how to live a bit too literally in your dream perhaps.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Hee hee, I believe it was preventing me from doing something, so I believe you are correct!  Cut the damn thing off and get on with it!  ::chuckle::

----------


## bemistaken

Your awesome Lucy,

Date: 11/20/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (WILD + DEILD Success  :smiley: )

I had went to bed at my usual insomniatic time of 1:00am, but I was not going to be moved by feeling doubtful.  I had told myself all day that 'Lucy' was going to visit me tonight and I must prepare myself.  I said my mantras until I fell asleep and did my WBTB.  I did wind up staying up for about 45 min. quietly telling myself that I was going to see Lucy.  Sure enough at some point I remember feeling the vibrations and I concentrated on them and soon I was lucid.  I did my faithful reality check of levitation  ::flyaway::  and I flew off into pitch black darkness. I began to see an image trying to form in front of me, but then I felt my physical body and within a flash, I was back in my body.  I laid still and was able to 'get out' by a DEILD.  Once out I tried my best to move around, but the lucidity was just too weak and I was back in my body and couldn't get out again.  As always, so grateful and humbled.  I will see you again really soon Lucy...

----------


## JoannaB

You know what, if you don't mind, I'll ask your Lucy to come visit me tonight as well. She seems like an eager sort, and as you know from my workbook, I could really use a lucid dream tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> You know what, if you don't mind, I'll ask your Lucy to come visit me tonight as well. She seems like an eager sort, and as you know from my workbook, I could really use a lucid dream tonight.



You got it JoannaB!  From this point on, "Lucy, please spread your love to JoannaB's direction!"  I will say a mantra for you...get ready JoannaB, believe she is on her way!  :wink2:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 11/26/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB 
Total sleep time: 9 hours

DREAM
I was in a terrible car accident (somewhere in NYC...BTW, I have never been to NYC).  Funny thing was I survived the car accident without a scratch even though my car flipped across several lanes hitting several cars in the process.  At some point during the collision, I was thrown from the car and landed on top of a NYC sky scraper!  I even remember looking down at the car accident thinking how lucky I was to survive all of that..._sigh_, the more I think of it, the more I believe this was another stupid way I missed an opportunity to become lucid.

Lucy, I have a new mantra for tonight:  "Pay attention damn it!" 

Let's do this... :Off to Bed:

----------


## bemistaken

*Date: 11/30/2013 (Afternoon Nap)
Method: WILD & DEILD* 

Lucy, this happened kinda quick, so I hope I got all the details correct.  I recall I was watching TV and I was so sleepy I couldn't hold my eyes open...I have been on a 'marathon eating fest' and I needed a nap something terrible.  I closed my eyes for a few seconds and I started seeing HI.  I recall right before my nap I was watching the movie "The Jungle Book" and the HI I was watching were of some animals playing in the jungle...wolves to be exact.  

I said to myself, "Is it possible for me to be so close to sleep already  ::dreaming:: ?"  I decided to do a reality check of levitation and sure enough...I levitated  ::flyaway:: .  For some reason, my control was really weak and I just kinda flopped around like a wet dish rag. I ended up in my physical body and I DEILD my way back out again.  I decided to go on an adventure to my son's room to see what he was doing (he is home from college and he was the only other person home with me when I decided to take a nap).  I recall seeing 'someone' laying in the bed watching TV, but the room really looked different.  The bed was in the wrong location and instead of being a queen size bed, it looked like a big recliner.  This freaked me out and I ended up back in my physical body again.  I waited to DEILD and I was back out.  I decided this time to practice my summoning technique (which I have never done).  I thought of the person I wanted to see and to my surprise I couldn't think of that person's name.._sigh_ .  In RL, I know this person like I know my own child, so why can't I think of that person's name?  Because of this, I became frustrated  ::furious:: .  I do recall when I was thinking about that person, an invisible wind tossed me around the room and I woke up.  

Note to self:  Every lucid exercise is an opportunity to learn whether it is a success or not. Also, STOP GETTING FRUSTRATED!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the lucid, bemistaken!  I tell you, that post-overeating dreaming is fertile ground for lucidity.   ::D:   (I went lucid myself Thanksgiving night!)

I really like the way you approach your WILD.  Even when you feel like you just have to still be awake, you still remember to give yourself a chance to just float away into a lucid dream.  No worries on the recall trouble... it really takes a lot of practice for memories to cross freely between waking life and dreaming life.  There's just no substitute for practice, I imagine.  Still have a lot to learn on this myself, but I've definitely found that you get better at it the more you do it.

I hope you enjoyed Thanksgiving as well as that lucid!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

> Congratulations on the lucid, bemistaken!  I tell you, that post-overeating dreaming is fertile ground for lucidity.    (I went lucid myself Thanksgiving night!)
> 
> I really like the way you approach your WILD.  Even when you feel like you just have to still be awake, you still remember to give yourself a chance to just float away into a lucid dream.  No worries on the recall trouble... it really takes a lot of practice for memories to cross freely between waking life and dreaming life.  There's just no substitute for practice, I imagine.  Still have a lot to learn on this myself, but I've definitely found that you get better at it the more you do it.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed Thanksgiving as well as that lucid!



Thanks Cl!

Happy Thanksgiving to you also...I had ate so much I thought I was going to put myself into a coma!  For some reason, I have always used levitation as a RC mainly because it never fails.  I still have to practice everyday some type of technique to keep 'Lucy' on her toes! Thanks again!

----------


## JoannaB

So are you coming to Scionox's competition, bemistaken?

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 12/07/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (anticipating a WILD)
Total sleep time: 6-7

So close...

I was dreaming that I was sitting in my front yard...it was snowing (should have become lucid because if it snows where I live...the world must be coming to an end).  I look up in the sky and i thought I saw a reindeer  ::shock:: .  Turns out it was not a reindeer but a camel and I thought to myself, "Whew, for a minute there I thought I was going crazy." I know...Stupidest ways I missed becoming lucid...again.  To add insult to injury, then airplanes and helicopters started falling out of the sky and crashing in my front yard  ::?: .

----------


## bemistaken

Hi JoannaB,

I have been sooo stressed lately...but how can I refuse you? Sure, why not!

----------


## JoannaB

> Hi JoannaB,
> 
> I have been sooo stressed lately...but how can I refuse you? Sure, why not!



I too have been sooo stressed, so I can relate. Glad you decided to join.

----------


## bemistaken

_Welp Lucy_...Today I just found out that I have the chicken pox  :Sad: .  To make matters worse, I have caught this as an adult which I hear the symptoms of the chicken pox are much worse.  I'm going crazy with this itching and burning sensation AND I just signed up for the lucid competition!  Boy, this is going to be a fun week  ::?: .

----------


## JoannaB

Yikes! My condolences. I had the chicken pox as a teen (I think I was like 15 or so) and for me it was not so bad, but I know that it does have the reputation of being worse in adults, though I think the severity varies among individuals to some extent - I wish you that yours will be a milder case. Did you get the medication already that one administers which reduces the itching somewhat? Also how long did the doctor say it will last? Maybe it will be over before the competition? Also who knows what effect this will have on dreams - it might give you wild vivid dreams? Of course, if need be, I am sure you can ask your doctor to write you a note to the effect that you have the chicken box, and if you send that to Scionox, I am sure he will consider whether it is a valid excuse from the competition. Just kidding. I do remember even after all these years that I did find that a sense of humor helped me during the chicken pox.

----------


## bemistaken

> Did you get the medication already that one administers which reduces the itching somewhat? Also how long did the doctor say it will last? Maybe it will be over before the competition? Also who knows what effect this will have on dreams - it might give you wild vivid dreams? Of course, if need be, I am sure you can ask your doctor to write you a note to the effect that you have the chicken box, and if you send that to Scionox, I am sure he will consider whether it is a valid excuse from the competition. Just kidding. I do remember even after all these years that I did find that a sense of humor helped me during the chicken pox.



Hi JoannaB,

Thanks for your concern! Yes, I am on medication...several.  I'm still itching, but I believe it is all mental because every time I look at myself I start feeling like something is crawling on me and I start scratching.  The doctor said that I'm in the early stage and get ready for the misery to start within the first few days. After that, I will start to heal and it will get better.  I just got up from a short nap and I was having some intense HI...then the itching started.  I think this could be to my benefit because I am on so many medications  :smiley: .  Ha Ha on the part about the doctor's excuse to Scionox  ::chuckle:: !  No, I'm here to stay in the competition...chicken pox and all!

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy, I just woke up from one of my 'drug induced chicken-pox' naps and I did have some recall, but it was just a fragment of me trying to find a bathroom.  In the dream, everywhere I looked I thought I saw a bathroom, but when I got ready to 'go' the bathroom disappeared.  When I woke up, I had to go to the bathroom really bad.  Thank GOD I didn't find that bathroom in my dream or I would have woke up in a wet bed!  :Cheeky:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that you've got the chicken pox, bemistaken!   :Sad:   As usual you have a great attitude and you're still getting that dreamwork in!  Best of luck in the competition!

By the way, you might have actually been okay on that peeing dream!  I even became lucid once because I was dreaming that I was just peeing and peeing forever with no end in sight.   ::chuckle::   Wound up walking around peeing all over the place (even while lucid!) for a bit before I figured out how to get my dream bladder to calm down, ha ha...

Anyway, wishing you a speedy and not _too_ itchy journey as you get through this chicken pox and back to normal life!

----------


## bemistaken

> Anyway, wishing you a speedy and not too itchy journey as you get through this chicken pox and back to normal life!



Thanks CL, and you always know the right thing to say to me when I'm feeling down!  :wink2:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: December 13, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB
Total Sleep Time: 81/2 hours

Fragments

1.  I was filling out an application for something...
2.  I saw the letters UAE...
3.  I was putting grades into my grade-book for my students...

Let's see if I can improve on this tonight.

----------


## bemistaken

Date: December 14, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (WBTB failed WILD attempt)
Total Sleep Time: 81/2 hours

Woke up to my husband hammering the hell out of our front door..._sigh_ 

Fragment

1.  Someone was shooting at me...

Dream

1.  I was in my bathroom changing clothes and really upset because nothing would fit.  I recall all of the clothes being short and tight...like summer clothes. I was so disgusted with myself that I took the clothes off and had chosen to not wear any clothes and just be naked from that point forward!  (should have become lucid with the naked dream sign)

----------


## bemistaken

Date: December 15, 2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (WBTB failed WILD attempt)
Total Sleep Time: 9ish

*Dream 1*

J's daughter had lost her tooth and in place of the tooth was a maggot hanging from her top gum (gross).  I called a doctor and asked if she was seeing new patients and the doctor said, 'no.' 

*Dream 2*

Trying to find my way home and I was using a flower as a landmark.  I found the flower, but I still could not find my way home.

*Dream 3*

I had to do a presentation in school in front of my professor and I was really nervous about it.  I did a good job and the professor didn't even act like I did well...the professor remained silent.

*Fragment*

A dirty bathroom (you get the picture  ::?: ).

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 12/16/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (*Successful WILD!*)
Total Sleep Time:  Almost 7 hours

I did a WBTB around 7:30am because I had an appointment with the exterminator coming at 8:00am.  It only took the exterminator around 15minutes for him to do what he needed to do and I was back in my bed around 8:25am.  I had been telling myself since yesterday that I was going to WILD AND be successful at it.  Before my WBTB, I had actually gotten close to 7 hours of sleep.  I realize the more I sleep, the more successful I am at WILDing. In my mind while I lay there I told myself to stay AWARE and not AWAKE.  It may have taken me thirty minutes for my body to get relaxed, but soon after that I felt my body kind of drop and the vibrations soon followed. 

I felt myself holding on for dear life as the vibrations where stronger than ever and soonI was out.  I did a quick RC of levitation and it worked.  I recalled going through my bedroom wall (which is not too hard because my bed is right next to it) and I ended up somewhere (very dark place and I dont really know where I was).  I then recalled I had a few task to do and for the life of meI couldnt remember the TOTM.  I decided to concentrate by looking at my hands and things became clear.  I was in some type of room that had a tree growing in the middle of it.  The tree was strangeit was a tree that bore fruit AND vegetables ( ::shock:: ???).  I distinctly recall me saying that the tree had watermelons, cantaloupes, and cucumbers growing from it.  I looked up to the highest limbs on the tree and sure enoughthere was all the fruit and veggies growing.  I decided that since I can clearly see to fly at super speed and I raised my arm up like superman  :superman:  and took off!  Everything was going past me a warped speed and I saw the brightest stars in the universe flash past me.  I felt almost nauseated from the speed (in real life, I suffer from extreme motion sickness) and I guess that is what made me feel my real body and before I knew itI was back in my body breathing heavy like I just ran a race. 

To my higher power and Lucythanks.
 ::thanks::

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, bemistaken! Fantastic dream with the vegetable and fruit bearing tree, that must have been a super cool  sight. And flying at warp speed, yeah!!! Awesome stuff!  ::banana::

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 12/17/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (Fail  :Sad: )
Total Sleep Time: 8 (ish) hours

_Welp_...I tried to duplicate my success from yesterday by planning all day with intent to WILD and doing my WBTB for at least 45 minutes.  So would someone please tell me why the hell my job called telling me they needed something emailed to them within the hour (and the job would take me 2 hours to do)  :Mad: ???!!!  By the time I got finish with the work there was no way in hell that I was able to go back to sleep.  Oh well, there is always tomorrow...

Dream 1

I was surrounded by alligators and I decided that I would eat them so I started skinning their hide and removing their guts to make a soup.  There were all sizes and shapes of alligators, but I wasn't afraid.  I told myself the more the merrier for my alligator soup  :Big laugh: .

Dream 2

I saw a baby in a woman's uterus and I was able to see this with my naked eye.  It was so vivid...his facial features were so clear to me.  I saw that the baby was holding a miniature sword in his hand and smiling...like he was going to be a knight.  Even though this was a very short dream I must admit, I believe this one was one of my favorites because the baby looked so confident and brave  :smiley: .

----------


## bemistaken

12/21/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (fail  :Sad: )

Dream 1

I was talking to someone (like an interview) and they were arguing with me about where I was from.  I kept telling them I was from Texas but they did not believe me.  I so happen to be wearing a University of Texas Longhorn t-shirt, hat, AND my car keys were attached to a University of Texas Longhorn key chain.  For some reason they still did not believe me and I was ready to fight  :Pissed: .

Dream 2

Talking with my sister about if she was going to correct way to our mother’s house.  We drove and drove but we never could make it to our mother’s home.  We drove further and further away and continue to be confused about the directions.

Dream 3

I was with my nieces cooking in the kitchen.  We were getting ready for some type of event (don’t know if it was Thanksgiving or Christmas) and there was food everywhere.  We were having such a great time that I didn’t notice we were cooking outside… ::?:

----------


## bemistaken

12/25/2013
Method: MILD & WBTB (Failed)
Total Sleep Time: NONE!

Fragment
Something about me fixing my hair

Fragment 2
A woman needing a tracheotomy 

Fragment 3
Writing a story

----------


## JoannaB

I am confused: how did you get three dream fragments when getting a total sleep time of none?  :;-):

----------


## bemistaken

> I am confused: how did you get three dream fragments when getting a total sleep time of none?



Ha, Ha! Hi JoannaB!

Well, I was in and out of consciousness because I was staying up looking for Christmas presents...I had forgot where I had hide them all year.  Then I would lay back down again and think of another hiding place and had to get up all over again to find the presents (they were little 'odds and ends' I would place in the kids stockings)!  I got so little sleep it wasn't even worth counting the hours because it didn't feel like any!  :Cheeky:

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy, my recall is a lot better since the holidays are ending.  I had two dreams and a fragment...and that is a big improvement!

Dream 1
My baby was hungry and I was looking for something to cook in the refridgerator.  All I could find was squash and flour.  Every time I touched the squash it would turn into a different shape and type (butternut squash, acorn squash, yellow squash) but was I concerned about that (which I should have been because this probably would have made me lucid)? Noooo!  I was just trying to figure out how would I cook that squash with only flour!  ::lol::  

Dream 2
With one of my nieces and I was helping her do an pretend interview because she was trying to find a job.  All she did was laugh instead of answer my questions.  Every time I asked her a question, she would bust out laughing.  :Big laugh: 



Fragment
Something about robots...

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey bemistaken!  Congratulations on the improved recall!  Mine went to zero for a while (holiday craziness, got sick, etc.) but as we settle back into our old routines and take the time to rebuild our waking self-awareness, the dreams will come back.

And so shall your skepticism about squash.   ::chuckle:: 

Keep up the good work!

----------


## bemistaken

Well hello Beautiful!  I missed you so much Lucy  ::hug:: !

It has been awhile since I have last talked with you, but the 'human' part of me had to take an unexpected and much needed break.  Even though I may have been gone, I thought about you every day and I never forgot all the time we had spent together.  I worked hard to get back into shape to come back to you and now I am here and I am in better shape than ever before. I am so glad that you are still here waiting on me so let's not waste any time...back to work!  I will try to play 'catch-up' with you tomorrow because I have indeed been keeping track of all my lucid experiences since January.  So Lucy, get ready to be 'fingered' tomorrow (I have a lot of typing to do! LOL!)  ::tongue::   ::chuckle::

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy,

Just jotting down a quick dream fragment...the only thing that I can remember from my dream last night is my sister bothering the hell out of me for 'something  :Uhm: .' Can't remember exactly what is was, but damn was I annoyed in that dream! Until tonight my love!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Yay, it's great to see you back!  I'm glad to hear that your dream life's been coming along so well the past few months.  From you I'd expect nothing less!  Great work.

To your continued success!   ::goodjob::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Lucy,

Thank you for blessing me with your presence on Mother's Day.  I recall saying my mantras while I was getting ready to take a nap. Somewhere within the 'nodding off' I woke up to some intense vibes and before you know it, I was floating above my body  ::D: .  My first goal was to stabilize, but of course I forgot all about that!  My thoughts went crazy as I was like a kid in a candy store trying to go 'everywhere' with my mind  :Bliss: .  I saw my nephew come into vision and he was just looking at me as to say, "Well, what are you going to do now?" I got really excited and of course the dream collapse all around me  ::furious:: . Oh well...I tried my best to DEILD my way back out, but that didn't work at all.  _Welp_, I'm still grateful and look forward to seeing you again Lucy...soon!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice, congratulations on the lucid!   ::goodjob::   I hear you on feeling like a kid in a candy store.  I've worked hard on self-control and still most of the time I'm all  :Bliss: 

Great job!  You are back, no doubt about it!   ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy,
At one point this year, I felt like I had lost everything...even my mind. Through pray, meditation, and absolute desire, I found myself again.  Even when I felt like I had nothing and everyone had turned their back on me...it is always good to know that I still have a place to come home to. Thank you Dreamviews for still being here waiting for me.  You are the breath of air I need when I am breathless, the voice I desire when I am voiceless, and the love I need when I have no love left for myself.  You just don't know how important this website is to someone like me and it feels so good to come home, no matter how many times I get lost, I can always find my way back home to you  ::content:: . 

Always,
Bemistaken

----------


## CanisLucidus

It's so wonderful to see you back, bemistaken!   ::content::   I was just thinking of you earlier today and hoping that you were doing well.  Can't tell you how happy I was to see a post from you pop up on my newsfeed!

And what a great message.  Your great attitude makes me realize that I've been somewhat taking for granted the sanctuary and personal growth that I've found here on DV.  Thank you for the timely reminder!

How've you been?  And now that you've helped me, how can I help you?   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Hello My Love! (every time I see your Avatar, I'm reminded how you help me teleport to Egypt!)

I must have felt your vibes when you thought of me today  :smiley: . The words I speak about Dreamviews are the truth...I had some serious health issues that tried to turn into mental issues.  However, sometimes you have to go through something to understand just how strong you really are! And I must be really strong because I'm still here! I can't tell you how the tears were rolling down my eyes when I read some post in the forums and saw the familiar names of the moderators (I call you all friends)  :;-): . I'm already motivated and ready to get back to my old familiar...it may take me a little time, but I know I have all the support that I need right here.  

You ask how can you help me? You just did  :Hug it out: .

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy! (boy, it feels so good to type that!)

I woke up and had very little recall, but this is not a bother to me. All I remember is dreaming something about a baby crying.  Today is a new day and I will start with my reality checks and meditation.  I don't want to stress myself out by trying to immediately have a lucid dream, instead I will just EXPECT it will happen.  Right now my focus is to start from the beginning.  You can never go wrong by starting all over to get it right!  :wink2:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Aww thank you so much!  I'm so glad to hear that you overcame your health issues and that you're back with us safe and sound!

_The teleport to Egypt!_  I still remember that well!  That was amazing!   ::D:   I should review that and try to take a trip back to Egypt of my own.  I never did manage the Egypt portion of Task of the Year that year.

It sounds like you have exactly the right approach and mindset.  You'll build it all back up again.  I'm convinced that the best lucid dreamers are _masters of the basic._  I'm looking forward to following along with you as you continue your journey!   ::content::

----------


## NyxCC

Bemistaken! Welcome back!  :smiley: 

So happy to see you again. We all missed you.  ::hug::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks Canis! Hi NyxCC! If feels soooo good to be back! I was miserable without Dreamviews...Dorothy was right, there is no place like home (clicking my heels!). ::content::

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy,

Guess what? I have a little dream recall! It was fragmented as hell, but I count this as a success!  It was very fragmented, but I know this will improve over tim.  

*DREAM RECALL:*

I was in a school cafeteria and I was eating school lunch.  I had the most buttery bake potato, and a big juicy steak with fruit (I think the fruit was something like a fruit cup).  I don't know what school has lunches like this, but it wasn't the school I went to!  ::lol:: 

MEDITATION (Y/N)?

Yes, I was able to get in 25 minutes of silence and concentrated on my breathing or the ringing in my ears. Boy was I rusty with trying to keep noises out of my head and all those other issues that comes along with being still (cob webs, itching, accumulation of spit in my throat...gross).  I feel like a newborn baby all over again trying to get back in the swing of things.  I have not meditated in awhile, but let me tell you Lucy, when I was finished, my body felt as limp as a noodle.  I Loved It!

That's all for now Lucy, until again my sweet  :bedtime:

----------


## bemistaken

Oh Lucy! Why, Why, Why?!  :Bang head: 

I have been questioning my surroundings with reality checks, looking at my hands, and counting my fingers over the last six or seven days.  Would someone please tell me why did I freak out in my dream when I saw my fingers  :Confused: ???!!!  In my dream, I just remember talking to someone and I looked down at my hands.  You may ask, "What did she see?"  *CLAWS!* Yes...claws folks.  My fingers were red, fat, swollen, disfigured, pointy, creepy claws!  In my dream I started freaking out so bad I started running to a fire station.  Guess what Lucy? The creepy claws were not finished scaring the hell out of me yet.  When I looked down at my hand again (yes, I looked at my hands twice and still didn't get lucid), my pinky finger had what looked like a big blister or boil 'hanging' from the tip of the claw (gross).  A fireman laughed as he took my pinky in his hand (yes, this is another hand that I saw which now makes three), and 'popped' the boil/blister.  It seems like every time I looked down at my hands, they grew even more creepier.  I stood there so freaked out that I literally scared my ass awake  :Eek: ..._Sigh_. I still love you Lucy.

----------


## NyxCC

You've got half of the task done, successfully incubated looking at your hands. 

Now that you have spent additional time thinking about your hands and that you should become lucid, 

*the next time you see your hands you will realize this is a dream*!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks NyxCC, I hope it sticks!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy,

It has been a busy week for me! Last week I was so busy with grading finals, inputing grades, graduation, etc. (I'm a teacher) that I could barely get any practice in. I still have good news because I have been keeping up with my dream journaling.  Last night all I can remember was dreaming about sex.  A type of sex dream so intense that I woke up 'throbbing, thumping and pumping.' I also woke up pissed because I was reaching for my husband and he was not there.  Of all the Saturday mornings my husband had to work, this was the one! 

By the way, this wasn't any old type of sex dream and I'm not talking about a scene of 'gentle' love-making...I'm talking about raw, primal, nasty, sloppy, acrobatic/contortionist, stop what you are doing and stare SEX! It was the type of sex that started on the bed...then falling on the floor...forced up against a wall (upside down by the way)...then finally ended in a closet buried in clothes. Do you have a visual now? _Oh yeah_  ::tongue:: .   Welp, I have to go now...I have to have sex  :Cheeky: !

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy,
Last night was brutal! My insomnia kicked into high gear and like a Vampire  :vampire:  I stayed up all night and watched the sun come up. However, not all was lost because I spent most of my day focusing on ADA and RC's.  I even got a chance to meditate! Let me tell you, I forgot how wonderful meditation can be...I was truely in my own element yesterday  ::content:: .  

I went to bed at 8:00am (insomnia is a B#tch) and slept for 4 1/2 to 5 hours.  I did my WBTB for about 10 minutes because if I stay up any longer I will not go back to sleep.  As I lay in bed focusing on my breathing, I felt myself slip in and out of consciousness.  Then I had some weird 'limb jerking' movements. I felt the numbness, the tingling, and the feeling of floating.  Two or three times I had a feeling of my breathe being taken away (cut short?).  If I could have just laid there a little while longer, I have no doubt I would have had a WILD.  It just reminds me of how all my other WILD's use to be.  School is out and the neighbors kids woke me up playing outside.  I know that if I would have not had my insomnia issue and went to bed at a decent time like regular human beings I would have been successful. My WBTB would have been at 4:00am instead of 1:00pm.  I would not have been interrupted with kids playing outside at 4:00am in the morning  ::lol:: .

I love getting back to the basics because my dream was so vivid before my WBTB. I have learned that I wake up after every dream  cycle so my planning is crucial.

*Dream:* I was on the telephone talking with either a credit collector or someone from a bank.  I was giving them advise on how to get their credit cleaned up and I was talking about Credit Karma.  I even remember telling them that they can put in writing how they want the credit collector to communicate with them (via by phone, email, or snail mail).  In other words, I started giving the credit collector credit advise on their credit and how they can get their cedit score up  ::chuckle:: .  I should have caught this as a dream sign, but in RL I talk so much that I just didn't see this as being unusual...this is truely something I would do in RL  :Big laugh: .

That's all for now Lucy, I know I will see you soon!  ::kiss:: 

Date: 12/22/2014
Sleep time: 8:00am-1:00pm
Methods used: WBTB (10 min), MILD (Mantra: "I am recognizing I am dreaming")
Other techniques: ADA, RC's and RRC's, and practice a walk-through OBE

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy,
Why is it that I have spent the last two weeks questioning my reality (ADA, RC's, and RRC's) and all I'm dreaming about is stuff that I would do in RL? Example...

*Last night's dream:*
I was about to get into an argument with someone about them almost hitting my car in a parking lot.  Then we both realized that we knew each other from childhood and began laughing and hugging.  Later on she asked if I would help her hang wall paper at her home and I said, "Sure!"  

And yes, I do hang wall paper in RL..._Sigh_. What the hell is going on ???!!!  :Uhm: 

Date: 12/23/2014
Sleep time: 2:00am-10:00am
Methods used: WBTB (10 min), MILD (Mantra: "I am recognizing I am dreaming")
Other techniques: ADA, RC's and RRC's, and practice a walk-through OBE

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, you gave me a Christmas miracle!

*A MIRACLE ON MY STREET!* (copied and pasted from my reply in the WILD forum to the all knowing  :sageous: ) 

Sageous, I did it! I don't know what technique I used (beside DEILD), but maybe you can tell me what I started off using. 

*Here is what happened:*

Stayed up until 5am wrapping presents and cooking Christmas dinner. My kids woke me up at 8:00am (so yes, just like you told me not to do, I slept for only 3 hours). Thank GOD my kids and husband were going to a family members house where others were gathering for Christmas breakfast. I was using my ,"I had to stay up all night cooking and wrap presents by myself" as an excuse for them to leave me alone. It worked, because they all left by 11:00am. I thought to myself, "Could a WBTB even be possible? I have been up for 1 ½ hours for a so called WBTB and felt a little more alert than my usual WBTB." Even though I was up watching them open presents, I still felt that I could go back to sleep, but it would take an effort. So, I gave it a shot. I laid back down in the bed and continued to repeat a shorter mantra, "I am Lucid" and "I am aware." Kids next door was making noise riding their new bicycles, but I was determined to see if this super long WBTB would work. So, I moved to the back of the house in another bedroom and kept back at it with the mantra. I remember you said that something HAS to happen if you just stay aware on the edge of sleep and keep your anchor (or did you say mantra?). So, I was not giving up on this experiment. I kept at the mantra. *Then, the magic happened...*

It seems like I may have been napping, maybe 45min to 1 hour. I keep bobbing in and out of consciousness. But I held onto the mantra! I would say a mere 15-20 minutes in I 'free fell' into some strong vibrations! I knew this was IT because vibrations are my signature sign. I lay still until I felt myself float out . "Finally!" I thought. I came out into darkness, but I didn't even care...I was blind, happy, and out! Then of course you know what happened next...my excitement sucked me right back into my body. I DEILD my way back out by being still and this time when I came out I asked for sight. I got a little clarity and I remembered my rehearsed plan. I came out into my bedroom and I saw a pillow and focused on that and things got a little better with my sight. I hadn't been lucid in so long I was moving like a floppy rag doll. Got frustrated and lost focused and went back into my body (Damn it!). Third time has always been the charm for me to I lay still again and the vibrations came back, but they were weak. I thought to myself, calm down, be still, focus on your third eye. Vibes grew stronger and I was able to get out again! I focused on my exact rehearsed plan by the letter. Somehow, I ended up in my bedroom closet (probably because I just got out the hidden Christmas present that night and took them out in the wee hours of this morning). I was thinking to myself, "Keep cool and follow your rehearsed plan...and hurry up!" When all else seems to fail me, my back-up plan is to always just practice moving or flying around and/or touching things in close proximity. I stuck out my arm and started flying around like a drunk superman  :superman: . I went through my bedroom wall and flew into what looked like my yard (not sure). I don't know how, but I ended up back in my bedroom...I tried to focus on my bed but my lucid eyes slowly became my physical eyes and I was back in my body. Not willing to push my luck, I got up and grabbed my journal on my bedside table and thanked GOD and THE WIZARD... :sageous: !

*A few questions Sageous:*

1. What technique did I start off with (I know I was using MILD, but when I first became Lucid, was it a DEILD or WILD), I know I continued to link the lucids with DEILDS.
2. What information can you give me regarding the extended WBTB? Was this just luck? Did I take advantage of sleeping a little longer and gain the benefit of the Lucid?
3. What could I have done better? It seems that I am always coming out blind or in darkness...what should I have done different?

Sorry this was so long, but I know someone out there is frustrated just like I was and I don't want them to give up! Keep practicing, keep asking questions to the facilitators, moderators, guides, and members, and most important KEEP BELIEVING...no matter how long it takes, it will happen!

Again, thank you for your knowledge and thorough advise  ::kiss:: . 

One Love. 
Bemis taken

----------


## NyxCC

Awww, that's fantastic Bemistaken!  :Bliss:  Congrats on the lds! 

And wishing you a Merry Christmas!  ::santa::

----------


## bemistaken

He's My Husband.

Dream:
I was in a beauty pageant and police officers were the judges.  The judges were doing the contestants interview sessions and while he was interviewing me he was eating dinner.  He offered me dinner and I thought that if I did not take his offer, he would disqualify me. So I ate dinner with him while trying to answer his interview questions. When he finished eating I made sure to finish eating everything on my plate also (we were eating cheeseburgers by the way...which I have not had a cheeseburger in years...one of many missed dream sign). When the interview was over he was getting ready to leave and another contestant came in dressed in a bikini and gave the officer a long wet kissed and looked directly at me.  I said, "What the hell?!" and she said, "It's ok, he is my husband."  Then I woke up.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Great job, bemistaken!  Excellent execution on that WILD.  When I was reading your story about the nap opportunity, I was getting this little smile knowing (or at least hoping!) that you were going to get one of those long OpheliaBlue-style WBTBs.  Those have proven really effective for her, so I'm glad to hear that it worked so well for you here.  I thought that it would!   ::D: 

Sounds like you had a great Christmas!   ::santa::  I'm just back catching up on all things DV after my holiday craziness!  So glad to see this piece of good news!  Keep it up!

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks :canislucidus:!

Now, I am working on having places appear right in front of me...this is so difficult! This reminds me of teleportation, however; I don't know if this is the same thing.  My focus is extremely limited, but my goal is to have this ability in the year 2015.  I didn't know OpheliaBlue did long WBTBs?! I have never done a long WBTB before because I always thought that I would not be able to get back to sleep.  I will be experiementing with this also in 2015.  

I hope you have a wonderful New Year! :Happy:

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy,
I have grown so much since finding you through Dreamviews...I know that I can only improve even more in 2015. I remember a time when I did not believe in the ability to control your dreams and now I am (ever so slightly) doing it! Thank you for my failures and my accomplishments with lucid dreaming in 2014 and may we all have MANY, MANY, more in 2015.

I will lucid dream tonight!  :smiley: 

HAPPY NEW YEARS DREAMVIEWS!  ::breakitdown::

----------


## bemistaken

Welp Lucy, you've done the impossible...you allowed me to DILD today! I haven't DILD in months so I will take any type of lucid that I can get. I was napping and I remember in my NL dream I was singing...and I mean I was singing like I was Beyonce! In RL I can't hold a note.  I instantly thought in the dream, "Hey, I can't sing so how come I can sing now? I must be dreaming!" And poof  :poof: , like magic I am lucid. Only for a few seconds because I ended up in the void.  I tried to visualize, but I only kinda 'swirled around' in the grey. Then I tried to remember the TOTM and I mistakenly opened my eyes but my physical eyes opened instead. Oh well...still ever so humble and ever so grateful!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Yay, congratulations, bemistaken!  I love that you not only had a lucid dream but also got to unleash your dream singing voice!   ::happy::   Isn't it amazing how well you can sing in a dream??

I love to use singing during lucid dreams to help me narrate, stay focused on my intentions, maintain lucidity, and keep my mind on goals.  If this comes to mind for you, I'd definitely recommend giving it a try!  It's so much fun hearing how we sing with our true voices, the ones that aren't constrained by this thing we call reality.   :smiley: 

Great job with the DILD!  Keep up the good work!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL,
I was thinking in my dream, "Wow, this is how it would be IF I could really sing in real life."  I think I'm just going start singing when I feel like my lucidity is becoming unstable!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

COPIED FROM TOTM JAN. 2015

Ok guys I need your help...I don't know what I did or what this counts as...

Went to bed earlier than usual (before 12:00am) and I had intentions all day to make sure to keep the TOTM on my mind. After about 5 good hours of sleep, I did a WBTB. I keep up with my mantra (I lucid dream) then every now and then I would add (I walk and fly backwards). Somewhere within the nodding in and out of NL's, I recall being lucid and I told myself don't forget to walk backwards. I did walk backwards and then for a second I stopped and told myself, "Not like that!" BTW, I have no idea why I said that. Then I kinda 'skated' backwards (like on an escalator going backwards) when I was telling myself to fly. Then all of a sudden I lost Lucy and found some guy telling me he was going to marry me and I involuntarily went with the non-lucid  ::wtf:: 

So...I have no idea what this counts for (if it counts at all  ::hrm::  ). 

Just trying to be honest because being an honest person has always had a lot to do with me being lucid or not.

Even if this doesn't count, I am still willing to keep trying because my stability sucks lately. One Love  :smiley: .

----------


## CanisLucidus

Nice job, bemistaken, certainly sounds like it counts to me!  I mean, counts as TotM... because if you're asking whether it counts as a lucid, there's no doubt about it.

Great job remembering the goal and getting right to it  You've been doing really well lately.  Hopefully the dream-hubby was dreamy!  ::smitten:: 

Keep up the great work, I love seeing your success!   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, Look... ::flyaway::  I got wings! _Singing,_ "I BELIEVE I CAN FLYYYYYYYYY!"  :Bliss:

----------


## bemistaken

Woke up with the sh!t scared out of me because I was almost late for work (thanks snooze button!) and totally forgot the dream I had.  Have you ever had that feeling that the dream you forgot was really, really, good?  :Uhm: Hmmm...

----------


## CanisLucidus

Bemistaken!!  Congratulations on the wings!   :woohoo:   Great job... you are _totally_ back!   ::happy:: 





> Have you ever had that feeling that the dream you forgot was really, really, good? Hmmm...



Ha ha, _yes_... the good news is that there's no scarcity, and there will be many many many more dreams to come.  And so very many of them will be amazing.   ::content::

----------


## bemistaken

Thanks CL! I hope so and I wish many, many lucid for you too in 2015!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: January 16, 2015
Method: MILD, WBTB, DILD
Total Sleep Time: 5 hours, then WBTB 15 minutes, Mantra (I am Lucid, I recognize I am dreaming)

Lucy, you did it again! I got another DILD this morning! I was dreaming that I was driving this car...it was such a beautiful scenery.  Then, I approach this very steep hill and I thought to myself, "There is no way possible I will live if I go down that hill...this has got o be a dream!"  For a split second, I thought about me driving down that hill, but I thought, "What if you go down that hill and die?"  Don't try that as a reality check! I did my levitation RC instead and levitated and then like magic, everything stopped and I was lucid. I felt the vibrations and just laid there waiting to pop out but I never did. I could see my room through my closed eyelids so I concentrated on my third eye and the vibes came back, but I just couldn't wiggle out..._sigh._ Oh well, keep them coming Lucy!  :smiley: 

NOTE TO SELF: What I should have realized was that I was already 'out' and just changed the dream scene  :Bang head:

----------


## NyxCC

Way to go, Bemistaken! You really are on fire!  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/22/2015
Method: WILD and DEILD
Total Sleep Time: ???
Attempted TOTM: Fail

For the last two days, I have been living on pure adrenalin.  I have had to travel out of state and have been on a total of four planes and drove 6 hours in just two days.  Today, I was sleeping on and off...only getting up for something to drink or eat and back to bed. During my last nap today, I laid down and immediately as soon as my head hit the pillow I started feeling vibes. I thought I should take advantage of this, but I was just too exhausted and I didn't think anything would happen because I could hear my son talking in the next room.  I was getting ready to get up and tell him to "shut the hell up because I'm still trying to sleep" but then I started 'tingling.'  I was tingling so much that I thought this has to be a sign. I focused my attention on my third-eye just to see what would happen.After a couple of tries, I was out!  I couldn't believe it because this was truly the first WILD where I can actually say there was no nodding in and out of consciousness while saying mantra, no gaps, no nothing...just one minute I talking to myself in the physical and the next minute I'm lucid. I don't know if this make sense, but this is the first time I actually 'seen' or 'felt' the WILD transition  :smiley: .

Once I was out, I couldn't see.  I have been in the 'void' since the last three lucids and I refused to be in it again!  ::angry::  I forgot about asking for clarity, but instead asked to see my Creator...nothing happened but a whole lot of flashes. I was in this moment of nothingness and found myself back in my body.  I can say I am an expert at DEILDing my way back out (not bragging) after a good WILD, so that is exactly what I did. I came back out in the 'void' and something told me to open my eyes (if I have eyes) so that is what I did and I was able to see.  I was in my bedroom, but my bedroom furniture was rearranged.  My TV was on the opposite side of the room and I had this weird looking antique dresser in the corner.  The funny thing is when I was looking at my television, I saw a big picture of me...like I was on the news or something  ::lol:: .

*I knew I was going to run out of Lucy so I saw some matches on that weird antique dresser I don't have in real life. I thought about the fireworks TOTM and I tried to turn the matches into fireworks (this should have at least created fire being that they were matches, but of course nothing happened).*  As I was thinking how horrible I am at creating something or summoning, I started being sucked backwards by some kind of force or suction but I couldn't see what or who it was.  This has only happened once before, so I was not surprised by it.  However, your mind does start to play tricks on you and I just wanted to know why am I always going backwards  ::wtf:: ??? I started to resist and ended back in my body.  

Of course, the third time is always a charm for me so I DEILD back out but Lucy was weak as hell. I tried my best to concentrate to make anything appear but my focus was shot. I somehow was in both the physical and spiritual at the same time (I think) because I felt my body but I could see out of my bedroom window and I saw slides (like the kind at a water park). By now, Lucy was tired of playing around with me as if she was saying, "You're not ready or you need more practice" and she was gone  ::?: 

Notes to self:  
1. Relax! 
2. Practice focusing and stabilization techniques
3. Meditate...without rushing.  Take meditation serious!
4. No anger or frustration...always, always, be thankful!

As always Lucy...humbled and grateful. One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, that's a great deal of travelling, bemistaken!

Luckily, some sleep schedule disruptions can be a secret blessing, especially for experienced lders like yourself. Well done!  :smiley: 





> I knew I was going to run out of Lucy so I saw some matches on that weird antique dresser I don't have in real life. I thought about the fireworks TOTM and I tried to turn the matches into fireworks (this should have at least created fire being that they were matches, but of course nothing happened). As I was thinking how horrible I am at creating something or summoning, I started being sucked backwards by some kind of force or suction but I couldn't see what or who it was. This has only happened once before, so I was not surprised by it. However, your mind does start to play tricks on you and I just wanted to know why am I always going backwards ??? I started to resist and ended back in my body.



Your summoning skills are fine, bemistaken! Do you think those matches just happened to be there by chance? Nope, you did it!  ::goodjob2:: 

About the being sucked back thing, I've read something similar happened to Xanous a couple of times, so this might be some sort of a dream exit mechanism that sometimes we become aware of. He also gets a lot of vibes like you by the way. Also, I recall one case in which I spontaneously began swirling up and backwards in a circle till the dream faded and I found myself in bed. Very interesting stuff to say in the least. Let's keep an eye on this, maybe there is more to learn.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Your summoning skills are fine, bemistaken! Do you think those matches just happened to be there by chance? Nope, you did it!



I didn't know that??? Wow, that makes me look at summoning in a whole different light now! You have just given me the 'boost' I needed to believe in my summoning skills!  ::thanks:: 





> About the being sucked back thing, I've read something similar has happened to Xanous a couple of times, so this might be some sort of a dream exit mechanism that sometimes we become aware of. He also gets a lot of vibes like you by the way. Also, I recall one case in which I spontaneously began swirling up and backwards in a circle till the dream faded and I found myself in bed. Very intersting stuff to say in the least. Let's keep an eye on this, maybe there is more to learn.




Thanks NyxCC! I think the next time it happens, I going to let it take me to whereever it is trying to take me.  The first time it happened I felt like I was being pulled backwards by a tornado...I was going up, up and away and I couldn't turn around to see what was going on. It HAS TO MEAN SOMETHING! Thanks for your wonderful advise!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/25/2015
Method: MILD, Mantra
Total Sleep time: 8 hours

All I remember is something about a butterfly..._yeah,_ that's it.  ::?:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/26/2015
Method: MILD, Mantra
Total Sleep time: 8 hours
WBTB Time: 15-20 minutes

I remember three fragments:

1.  I was writing a letter to GOD and asking him when I will see him and/or what will it take to see him
2.  I was riding in the car with with Beyonce and Solange (this should have been a dream sign for me...never ever will happen in my lifetime)
3.   False awakening: I was writing in my dream journal about riding in the car with Beyonce and Solange..._sigh_
4.I was making coffee in my walk in closet and someone was trying to turn on the stereo (also in my closet) and we couldn't figure out how to turn it on.

I LUCID DREAM TONIGHT!!!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## JoannaB

LOL to the FA of writing in dream journal, been there done that, sigh indeed.

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/27/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 7ish

Full dream remembered
I woke up to hearing some animal make a weird noise by my bedroom window. I looked at the window and found that it was a pit bull coming through the window screen.  I ran to my husband screaming saying a pit bull is trying to come through our window and he went over to investigate. I ran out the bedroom and told him to come out of there before it gets through the window! I wanted to lock the pit bull in the bedroom so he couldn't hurt my kids.  As my husband came running out of the bedroom, he stopped short and turned around and started laughing. I asked him what the hell is he laughing at and he stated those were not pit bulls but piglets. I looked behind him scared as hell only to see piglets...yes, piglets.

WBTB failed: 2 points
Full dream: 1 point

Total: 3 points

Date: 1/28/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 8-9 hours

Full dream remembered:
Went to church and needed to step back out of church to go to my car to get something. I saw huge peaches falling down from trees and wanted to go eat one. I picked one up off of the ground and decided to get more. I saw this lady looking out of her window from her home at me picking up peaches. I asked her if it was ok for me to get the peaches. She stated that I can only get the ones that fell on the ground. I told her that was what I was doing in the first place. After I got around 2 or 3 handfuls, she said she would go get me a bag to put them in. Her yard worker came to clean away the rotten peaches and he then stopped her and asked if she would mind filming a short video of him speaking. She hesitated, but said yes. The scene changed and all I remember is seeing the video the woman took. In the video, the yard person ended up killing the woman so I could pick all the peaches I wanted...creepy.

WBTB fail: 2 points
Full dream remembered: 1 point

Total: 3 points

----------


## bemistaken

Thank you to Frying Man's "2015 Year of the Breath".
Date: 1/28/2015
Sleep time: None, this all happened during meditation (MANTRA: "I am my breath") 
WILD + DEILD (RC)!

Was going to take a nap, but instead decided to meditate instead using my breath as my anchor. I focused on my breath going through every pore of my body. I have been reading Frying Man's "2015 Year of the Breath" and I wanted to practice starting off small by focusing on my own breath. Also, had WILDing on my mind all day long, so intent was there. During my breath meditation, maybe 15 minutes in my mantra I began to feel vibes and concentrated on third eye and vibes became stronger and I was out in my bedroom. As soon as I ask for light, I heard my husband shouting in the next room at the TV (games was on) and it scared the sh#t out of me and I was back in my body. No problem, DEILD my way back out and did a quick RC of levitation...success. I was in the void and I tried to 'feel' my way around, but it began to collapse. I was back in my body and could hear every damn thing going on in the house so I just gave up. I was happy I got this far! I will try again tomorrow...GO STONES!

WILD: 10 points
DEILD: 5 points
RC (levitation successful) 1 points
TOTAL POINTS: 16

TOTAL POINTS FOR COMPETITION: 28 1/2 points. 

Come on Lucy, give me more!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 1/29/2015
Method: WBTB MILD (fail)
Total Sleep Time: 4 hours, not enough!

*Full dream remembered*  Most Stupid Way Ever I Missed Becoming Lucid!  

I was dreaming someone was trying to teach me how to fly when lucid. The dream was so real, I could feel the wind blowing in my face and this person would hold my hand and take me higher and higher in the sky.  How can something you desire be so plainly in your face that you just don't get it? How could I not become lucid during this???  I even remember saying the word 'LUCID' and still didn't get lucid! How can that be???  ::whyme:: 

For some reason, the dream started with me continuously falling back to the ground every time I took flight, so this person (don't know who she was) was flying like a bird in the sky and came down and took me by the hand and said she was going to show me how to fly...it was absolutely beautiful  :smiley: .  

I WILL BE LUCID TONIGHT!

Dream remembered: 1 point
WBTB Fail: 2 points
Total 3 points

Total Points for Competition: 31 ½ points

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the wild + deild, bemistaken! 

So was your meditation/nap in the middle of the day or just before bedtime? I suppose you did it lying on the bed, right? Sounds like a really cool experience. You're becoming a yogi!  :smiley: 

Awesome flying dream too! Next time you'll be super lucid and able to practice some more.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I was dreaming someone was trying to teach me how to fly when lucid. The dream was so real, I could feel the wind blowing in my face and this person would hold my hand and take me higher and higher in the sky.  How can something you desire be so plainly in your face that you just don't get it? How could I not become lucid during this???  I even remember saying the word 'LUCID' and still didn't get lucid! How can that be??? 
> 
> For some reason, the dream started with me continuously falling back to the ground every time I took flight, so this person (don't know who she was) was flying like a bird in the sky and came down and took me by the hand and said she was going to show me how to fly...it was absolutely beautiful .  
> Total Points for Competition: 31 ½ points



Wow, bemistaken, talk about a close call!  Lucid or no, that sounds like a fantastic dream.   ::content:: 

That's great practice for your next flying LD.  There are competition points for flying, aren't there?  Your subconscious is training you!  How cool is that?   ::happy:: 

Keep up the great work!

----------


## bemistaken

> So was your meditation/nap in the middle of the day or just before bedtime? I suppose you did it lying on the bed, right? Sounds like a really cool experience. You're becoming a yogi!



Hi NyxCC,
My nap was during the end of the day. Normally I try to meditate right after work to decompress...around 6 or 7 pm.  It really calms me down and I love it! Thanks!

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 2/15/2015
Method: MILD & WBTB
Total sleep time: 6- 6 ½ hours
Recall: Pretty good!

*Short but vivid dream:*
I was in our local grocery store buying groceries (broccoli to be exact) and I did not have my debit card.  I really needed this broccoli for some reason and I needed to call home for someone to bring me my debit card but I didn't have a phone either. I recall packing up the broccoli and putting it in my car like I was going to steal it...because I really needed the broccoli  :Big laugh: .

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 2/16/2015
Method: MILD & WBTB
Total sleep time: not enough! 5 hours.
Recall: sucks.

Welp Lucy, I did not get much sleep last night and I had to wake up literally running because I almost over slept so I don't remember a damn thing about a really good dream I had. My goal is to not move my body when I wake up and try to see if I'm having a false awakening or if I can catch myself leaving and/or entering a dream.  But when I woke up late this morning you can bet I bolted out the bed sprinting like the bed was on fire. 

No worries though, _(in my Barry White voice)_ I been thinking about you all day and what I'm going to do to you tonight! _Oh baby_, you are in for a treat...I'm going to do anything and everything to you so get ready baby...here I come  :Cheeky: !

Note: I all of a sudden remember having a dream about Pattie Labelle.

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 2/18/2015
Method: MILD & WBTB (along with ADA & RC/RRC)
Total sleep time: 6 ish hours...have not been sleeping at all!

I know you are right around the corner and I am ready for you Lucy! It's only a matter of time and I will be patiently waiting  :wink2: .

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 2/18/2015
Method: MILD & WBTB (along with ADA & RC/RRC)
Total sleep time: only 4hours, work schedule is chaotic at this time.

*Dream* 
I colleague of mines sick in RL, she was in my dream from last night and she had just returned back to work.  In RL she wears her hair short and platinum blonde but in the dream, her short hair was a jet black.  She also is an older woman and in my dream she was very young...almost like a young teen-age girl.

*Fragment*
Something about my MAC Cosmetic powder puff being ripped to shreds.

*Fragment*
I dreamt that I was entering my classroom getting ready to lecture my students.  I had my it into the class room right on the nose. In RL I am very strict on my students coming into my class late so they are heavily penalized for being late.  In the dream as I was coming in the door and the students were all seated in their seats and one of them looked at the clock behind her on the wall and said, "Your late." I told her I was not late and that I was right on time. Class starts at 2:05pm and it was 2:05pm.  In real life I tell my students if they are on time then that means they are late.

The strange thing about this fragment I had last night is that it actually happened today! Freaked the hell out of me.  I went into my classroom at 2:05pm because I was trying to print something before class had started and I was having trouble with the printer.  Upon entering the class (just like in the dream) a female student said, "Your late."  I told her,  "_I am not late, I am right on time because class starts at 2:05pm and it is 2:05pm."_  I stopped dead in my tracks and thought to myself, "Is this a dream?"  Of course I did a quick 'mental' reality check of levitation as I got ready to call the class roster....Damn! It wasn't a dream, but how cool is this!  ::wink::

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Whoa! This really is trippy!  :Boggle:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: 2/19/2015
Method: MILD & WBTB (along with ADA & RC/RRC)
Total sleep time: Did not go to bed until 5:00am, woke up at 7:30am, then went back to bed after getting something to eat at 8:45am. Slept until 1:00pm (ish)

Had two really vivid dreams...

*Dream
*Getting ready to go to a party or dance and was looking at my hair in the mirror. For a quick second, I did stare at the mirror because my hair was in a very different hairstyle than I usually wear it, but I did not question it so I didn't get lucid. I noticed something was growing out of my ear and I pulled on it and it came out looking like a capsule (the shape of a suppository).  Once I yanked it out (Warning: this is going to be gross so now is your chance to leave) I started to taste this gross fluid from my ear drain in my mouth and down my throat  ::barf:: .  I spit the gross thick fluid out of my mouth and into the sink. It was this yellow green sticky looking stuff just plastered on the sink...gross.  I finish playing with my hair and headed to the dance/party like nothing happened.

*Fagment*
My husband was asking me what happened to some exercise weights I had and I told him they were in my gym bag. He was angry and told me not to move them out of our home gym.

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, I am wondering how important the quality of meditation is to me when it comes to LDing. I have only put in a half effort in meditation and to be honest I just found out about meditation and its importance last year.  However when I do meditate, I found in the past that I have more frequent LD's.   Usually I will try to meditate for around 30 minutes at least 3 times a week.  What I found is that this is just not enough for me.  Even when I do meditate the quality of the meditation is not good at all. What I mean by this is that before I start my meditation session I can go all around the house and make an announcement telling everyone that I am going to meditate AND please do not disturb me AND please cut down on the noise AND please do this for me for just 30 minutes. My family will still go on talking at the same loud volume, I can hear the phone ring, I can hear someone getting something to eat because the microwave keeps going off, I can hear someone laughing hysterically, I can hear someone yelling at the game on TV, and so on...

So I questioned myself, "If I put in an effort to meditate at least 30 minutes a day without anyone being home or meditate when we are all asleep in the middle of the night (during my WBTB), what difference would that make in me having LD's and what would the quality of the LD's be?"

I have paid so much attention to ADA, RC, and RRC's that I have given meditation the short end of the stick.  I really want to do an experiment and focus on the quality of my meditation sessions and see if this will have a positive effect on my LD's (on top of my ADA, RC, RRC's).  So here is my game plan:
*
Experiment will start this weekend (February 21, 2015) and continue until March 31, 2015*

1. Continue with ADA, RC, and RRC's
2. Continue documentation of dreams in dream journal
2. Meditation session at least for 30 minutes focusing on breath 5 out of 7 days a week.
3. Mediation session must be when there is no chance of being interrupted (i.e., no one home, or during the middle of the night when everyone is asleep like during a 3:00am or 4:00am WBTB)
4. Must get enough sleep! Must go to bed at a decent time and obtain at least 6 total hours of sleep time.  If doing a WBTB, then sleep at least 4 hours before attempting a WBTB, meditate, then go back to bed.
5. Try to determine when I actually do start to dream and document this time (i.e., if I meditate after my WBTB around 4:00am, then I go back to bed, I should be waking up around the time a dream finishes...so I want to document this time for future reference). 
6. Continue with regular healthy diet, exercise, and doctor prescribed medications (never have taken supplements).


Currently I may average 2-3 LD's a month but I have been known to hit a dry spell after coming off of a really good month, so this can vary.  Also, the quality of my LD's are pretty weak (unstable, dark or total blackness, extremely short and fragment).  I want to have good quality LD's (clarity, strength, vividness, length, etc.). My goal is really not in the number of LD's I may have but in the INCREASE IN QUALITY OF THE LD that I do have. With this experiment, it doesn't matter to me how I get the LD's (WILD, DEILD's, DILD, etc), my desire is to just maintain high quality LD's, no matter what the method is.  In my meditation sessions, I will document the start time and end time, any problems I may have had, and any body symptoms I may have while meditating.  I will pay special attention to all dreams whether lucid or non lucid and document all findings here in my workbook. 

My lucid dreaming goals have always been to summon, time travel, telekinesis, astral project, teleport (again), and so on.  This WILL NOT HAPPEN with unstable, shaky, fragmented lucid dreams.


I have never really done an experiment on myself but I am looking to improve in my lucidity instead of just hoping *"I will lucid dream tonight!"*  Feel free to follow my progress (yes, I say progress because it can only get better from here) and please feel free to offer me any helpful advise!  Time for me to get serious _"I know I can...I know I can...I know I can"_

----------


## CanisLucidus

I can't wait to hear how your experiment goes!  The more lucid dreaming that I do, the more convinced I am that the relationship between them is very strong and intertwined.  I think there's lots of overlap between the relevant skills so I'm looking forward to hearing how you do!

Any chance that you can move higher than 6 hours of sleep for the night!  I have a very hard time getting lots of lucid dreams if I don't get up above 7.  (And I benefit from even more!)  But I'm just asking, because I miss this mark all the time unfortunately!  Life sometimes makes these decisions for me.

And your 2:05 pm dream / waking life interconnect was crazy!   :Boggle:

----------


## NyxCC

Love your plan, bemistaken!  :smiley: 

One helpful tip I can give for those occasions when finding a quiet place/time to meditate is difficult is to block some of the noise with very relaxing background music/sounds. There are tracks you can listen to prior to purchasing to help decide which one would be the least distracting and at the same time you can use them to block other noises.

Apart from that, meditating when everybody is asleep sounds very tempting, so I am looking forward to seeing how that goes. I remember that even short pre bed dream yoga combined relaxation and focus exercises have coincided with lucidity in the morning, so there must be some benefits from all these exercises.

Wish you lots of awareness and inspiration!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Any chance that you can move higher than 6 hours of sleep for the night! I have a very hard time getting lots of lucid dreams if I don't get up above 7. (And I benefit from even more!) But I'm just asking, because I miss this mark all the time unfortunately! Life sometimes makes these decisions for me.



Hi CL! I'm going to try to get more than 6 hours of sleep...I can not remember the last time I  slept that long on purpose (i.e., not sick or have exhaustion from traveling).  I know adequate sleep is so vital when it comes to LDing...I am just going to have to practice setting a bedtime and sticking with it!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIMENT SESSION #1*

DATE: 2/21/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: 4:15am
MEDITATION END TIME: 4:45am
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus 

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Being that this was my first day of my experiment, I was really restless.  Went to bed late (1:00am...I know! Its my first day and I will get better!) as usual because I had a lot going on.  I got up around 4am (ish) and went to the bathroom, got a drink a water, etc. Then I laid back down and tried to get comfortable and it took at least 5-6 mins for me to stop moving because everything seemed to bother me.  I kept thinking, "Why on Earth is my face so itchy? Why does my arm hurt and why is this pillow hurting my neck"..._sigh_  ::disconcerted:: . 

*RESULTS:*
I did remember a very vivid dream regarding me helping a friend move.  No matter how much stuff we tried to pack there would be twice as much stuff remaining.  This should have been a dream sign for me.  I woke up after this dream a little after 11:00am.

*WHAT DID I LEARN/SELF EVALUATION/WHAT COULD BE DONE DIFFERENT:*  I believe I was just being extra sensitive to what I was doing. I have meditated before on several occasions but I guess before this experiment there was really 'no pressure' if you know what I mean. After awhile, I just had to chalk this meditation session up as a lost.  I told myself the next time I meditate just do what I usually do...nothing.  I am the only one putting pressure on myself and this does not go hand and hand with LDing. The purpose of meditation is for me to relax...and that means relax my mind, body, and spirit.  There should absolutely be NO PRESSURE for anything to happen in meditation because if it is, there is no need to meditate!

Until the next time.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT SESSION #2*

DATE: 2/22/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: 5:30pm
MEDITATION END TIME: 6:05pm
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath) I added a Mantra "I am aware."

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Today was extremely better than yesterday.  During the day I told myself I will not focus on meditation and that I will let it just 'happen' like I usually do.  I laid down in my semi head elevated position with lights dimmed and closed my eyes and took in three deep breaths.  With those deep breaths I repeated my mantra (inhale "I am" exhale "aware").  After those deep breaths I just breath normally.  This session was much different because I immediately started to feel a tingling sensation.  I ignored it and keep breathing.  I started out meditating with my left hand on my abdomen feeling it go up and down with each breath.  Within 5 minutes my breathing kinda slowed to nothing (???) I was still breathing but my abdomen was not moving anymore...like my breathing was so shallow (trying to explain) like I started out taking deep breaths but ended up only needed to take a few sniffs for breaths.  Eyes still closed by now I started to feel my body float but I wasn't lucid or anything like that.  I ignored all of this.  I recall seeing people that I didn't know or thinking about things I wouldn't think about in waking life. I had a feeling that these were dreamlets, but I did not want to lose my relaxation by focusing on this so I let them pass and I would bring myself back to my breathing...which was damn near absent by now because I couldn't feel my arm on my abdomen anymore. Maybe somebody could help me here but I felt like I couldn't depend on my breaths to keep me focused anymore because I was barely breathing so I just continue to stay anchored with my mantra.  I would lose the mantra because of the dreamlets and then I started to focus on my 'third eye' like I usually do in meditation.  By doing this I started to get vibes but not intense and I knew if I kept focusing on my third eye I may have become lucid.  The last symptom I remember was as I focused on my third eye I felt myself occasionally take one short breath  :Uhm: . I don't really know how to explain but I just remember taking one short shallow breath every now and then that would kinda wake me up out of my trance (just thought I would document this symptom).  My alarm went off because I didn't want to go over 30 minutes as I have a tendency to fall asleep.

*RESULTS:* 
I believe results from this session were good.  I really could have gone longer but I was so relaxed I know I would have slipped into unconsciousness.  If I did I wonder if I would have had a lucid dream?

*WHAT DID I LEARN/SELF EVALUATION/WHAT COULD BE DONE DIFFERENT:* 
I believe I did a pretty good job. What I need to understand is that no matter what sensations I am feeling that I need to just let them pass. I tried to ignore some of them, but as you can see I slightly still focused on these sensations.  One great thing to note about this experiment is the more practice I get I will learn to let these sensations just go and I won't spend so much time on them. I never really paid attention to what was happening so that may be why I am acknowledging them now.

Also, I do believe that this afternoon session of meditation was better than the wee hours of the night one. However; no one was home during this afternoon session...which is rare.

Until next time.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Sounds like a really productive session, bemistaken! Well done!  :smiley: 

Your self evaluation is spot on, don't worry about any sensations that arise during meditation, just like you wouldn't during a wild. There is a great deal of overlap between these practices, and sometimes even more so with experienced practitioners or sensitive (in a positive way) individuals. With regards to that, I think you have a great deal of both awareness and experience (yes I do!) so it wouldn't surpise me if you find yourself wilding in one of your meditation sessions. Again, the key thing to remember is not to worry about these sensations including one's breath as the body knows best how to regulate these things and mind anxieties have no place in any part of the process. 

One thing that always helps me during meditation sessions, wilding or simply falling asleep is to focus on the pleasant feeling of relaxation itself. That seems to solve a lot of problems and can even serve as an anchor. 

Keep it up, bemistaken! It really puts a smile on my face to read your lovely posts!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> With regards to that, I think you have a great deal of both awareness and experience (yes I do!)



Thank you NyxCC! I really appreciate the compliment...sometimes I feel so stupid when I am trying to get lucid or even during this mediation experiment.  Even though I have gotten some experience at WILDing, I really believe that it just happens by itself. I still have so much to learn and my ultimate goal is to have some type of control.  I am very unstable and shaky when lucid so I'm hoping the meditation will take care of this. :smiley: 





> One thing that always helps me during meditation sessions, wilding or simply falling asleep is to focus on the pleasant feeling of relaxation itself. That seems to solve a lot of problems and can even serve as an anchor.



Great tip! I do like the way if feels when I am relaxing...I feel like a big pat of butter...melting and oozing all over the place  ::lol:: .  

Stay tuned because I am starting to go to sleep before 12:00am now (my first time in months if not years was last night, I went to bed at 11:15pm!). Since last night, I turned off the lights AND the TV and went to sleep! My family asked me if I was sick! I told them "No, just trying to catch up on some rest." They stared at me until I was out of their sight! They probably think I'm _going crazy!_  :Big laugh:  I'm hoping I'm _going LUCID_.

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIMENT SESSION #3*

DATE: 2/25/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: 6:00pm
MEDITATION END TIME: 6:30pm
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath). No Mantra.
*
SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Today I was really really tired, but I wanted to continue on with my meditation. Symptoms within 5 minutes included slight vibrations, floating feeling, and tingling. Only meditated for 30 minutes, but very peaceful as I enjoyed the relaxation.

*RESULTS:* 
Going by just my experience, I believe that all of my sessions are good as I continue to learn what my body responds to. Enjoyed the feeling of just being.  :;-): 

*WHAT DID I LEARN/SELF EVALUATION/WHAT COULD BE DONE DIFFERENT:* Will continue doing the same.

Until next time.

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIMENT SESSION #4*  *REESULTS: WILD & DEILD w/ CLARITY AND STABILITY!*

DATE: 2/26/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: 4:00pm
MEDITATION END TIME: 'Came to' around 5:20pm
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath). No Mantra.

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Tired again today but committed to my cause of this experiment. I got in a comfortable position and slowed down my breathing to focus on my breaths. I was more fidgety than normal because so many things kept happening and I had to stop meditating (UPS at the door, phone ringing, son coming home from the gym). Everytime I had to stop I continued back with my breathing. Once I got to my quiet place, I started slightly tingling and within minutes I started seeing the dreamlets. 

*RESULTS:* 
I was bobbing in and out of consciousness, but I continued to hold on even though I was extremely close to falling asleep.  I seems like just when I couldn't hold on anymore I started to sound like I was talking in a tunnel (my spoken thoughts in my head sound like I was in a tunnel). I focused on my 'third eye' and I floated out  ::flyaway:: ! 'Finally, I'm WILDing,' I thought. My plan has been to control and stabilize and be able to see clearly.  I was very excited at first and I went back in my body, but in a few seconds I was able to concentrate myself back out. 

Something happened that has never happened before...I came out upside down  ::huh:: !  My feet (if I have feet) were pointing towards the ceiling and my head was downward pointing towards my physical body.  I could even feel my physical body so I knew that I had to get away from it or I could be sucked back in. I rubbed my hands together and asked for light and my entire bedroom lit up more lighter than in waking life  :Clairity's Hug:   I could finally see! I have been in the dark and/or void for weeks and this is the first time in a long time I had light. However, I was still upside down but do you think I was going to stop just because I was upside down...HELL NO! My upside down ass was floating all around my room and I was lovin' it! I saw my window and 'willed' my way to it to leave my room. I was able to continue floating upside down outside my window. When I did this the scene changed and all I remember was being on a motorcycle with a child going down a lovely country road.  This scene turned into a nonacid dream, but I remember everything about this nonacid dream because it was extremely vivid and emotional. 

*WHAT DID I LEARN/SELF EVALUATION/WHAT COULD BE DONE DIFFERENT:* 
"Patience is a virtue. There are no failures. Don't stop." 

I won't stop. One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Way to go, bemistaken! This is really getting very exciting!  ::D: 

Congrats on the lds, the clarity and on not giving up despite being upside down! 

By the way, do you meditate in a lying posture, i.e. in your bed?

----------


## bemistaken

> By the way, do you meditate in a lying posture, i.e. in your bed?



Hi NyxCC,
Thank you so much and all of the suggestions and tips have not been taken lightly. This is my first time really paying (ever so slightly) any attention to what I am doing in meditation.  99% of the time, I am in my bed laying down with my head slightly elevated with pillows with my right arm stretched out and my left arm on my abdomen.  Lately, I have fore gone my left arm being on my abdomen to gauge my breaths because my breaths become so shallow and practically non-existent when I am really deep into meditation. I am always in my bed. I have tried sitting in the lotus position or even being in a recliner but this is way too uncomfortable for my back. I barely have any arch in my back (flat as a board) so it can be too painful at times to sit in a position for long periods. 

I am a very light sleeper thanks to my insomnia, so going to sleep in my bed is usually the last thing I think about.  I can only really meditate (or should I say WILD) when I am very very tired and I have not quite figured out why yet. It could be that with WILD you have to go to sleep and when I am ready for a nap I meditate first and then I know a WILD is right around the corner.  But if I am not that tired and I meditate I usually don't WILD because I am not that sleepy. 

Sorry to give you such a long explanation, but I find when I go into detail I can get some really great suggestions.  Always grateful and always thankful for your comments NyxCC!  :smiley: 

P.S.  Any suggestion on how I can get myself to be right side up? I tried my best but at one point I was upside down going round and round like a ferris wheel when I tried to 'will' myself right side up.  :;-):

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks for the explanations, bemistaken!  :smiley: 

My normal meditation posture at the moment is at the sofa with stretched out legs. For me, this solves a number of problems such as aches in back and legs as well as helps maintain wakefulness, but is not the best posture if one would like to allow for wilds. With regards to that, I can relate to the benefits of your posture. I also agree that comfort should be a priority and one has to use the posture that they feel is best for them.





> I am a very light sleeper thanks to my insomnia, so going to sleep in my bed is usually the last thing I think about. I can only really meditate (or should I say WILD) when I am very very tired and I have not quite figured out why yet. It could be that with WILD you have to go to sleep and when I am ready for a nap I meditate first and then I know a WILD is right around the corner. But if I am not that tired and I meditate I usually don't WILD because I am not that sleepy.



Whatever the reason, it seems that the odds are in your favor. Also, whatever you decide to do, whether it is simply meditation or letting go for a wild, you are always benefitting. How awesome is that!  :smiley: 





> P.S. Any suggestion on how I can get myself to be right side up? I tried my best but at one point I was upside down going round and round like a ferris wheel when I tried to 'will' myself right side up.



Sure, I've got an number of things you can try out and see which ones work best for you if the situation repeats:

1. Willing yourself right side up - you said this yourself. This is the simplest one and might work out. If not try something else.
2. Using whatever body parts are available - if you have tactile sensations and a normal dream body, just grab a nearby object and rotate yourself.
3. Create lines from anywhere in your dream body. You can create lines from your hands, eyes, or the center of your body and pull yourself in the desired direction. They can be lines that connect you to something, stretch into infinity or are ropes connected to nearby objects. 
4. Change your perspective - I love this one! I remember reading a comment from the female astronaut Karen Nyberg about how she managed her sensations of discomfort from having to walk on a side surface (I'm not sure if this was outside the space station or inside, it would make more sense that she was peforming some external repair work). 

In free space there is no gravity, so there is no ground, or ceilling or wall. Anything can be anything. And in dreams it works the same way! I remember it worked precisely like that with the "walk on the walls and ceiling" task. Once you switch perception, the ceiling becomes the floor and problem solved! 

These are the ones I can think of right now, if I remember anything else will add it.

----------


## bemistaken

> Sure, I've got an number of things you can try out and see which ones work best for you if the situation repeats:
> 
> 1. Willing yourself right side up - you said this yourself. This is the simplest one and might work out. If not try something else.
> 2. Using whatever body parts are available - if you have tactile sensations and a normal dream body, just grab a nearby object and rotate yourself.
> 3. Create lines from anywhere in your dream body. You can create lines from your hands, eyes, or the center of your body and pull yourself in the desired direction. They can be lines that connect you to something, stretch into infinity or are ropes connected to nearby objects. 
> 4. Change your perspective - I love this one! I remember reading a comment from the female astronaut Karen Nyberg about how she managed her sensations of discomfort from having to walk on a side surface (I'm not sure if this was outside the space station or inside, it would make more sense that she was peforming some external repair work). 
> 
> In free space there is no gravity, so there is no ground, or ceilling or wall. Anything can be anything. And in dreams it works the same way! I remember it worked precisely like that with the "walk on the walls and ceiling" task. Once you switch perception, the ceiling becomes the floor and problem solved! 
> 
> These are the ones I can think of right now, if I remember anything else will add it.



Love it! I will try these if it happens again! Thanks for taking the time to help me!

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIMENT SESSION #5*  *REESULTS:* *MIRROR TOTM  WILD SUCCESS!*

DATE: 3/1/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: 12:30p 
MEDITATION END TIME:2:30pm
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath). 

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Is is beginning to get a little easier to slip into a trance without paying attention to all the 'noises' and other interruptions. As soon as I got to my quiet zone I was seeing dreams. Before hand I had the TOTM of teleporting into a mirror and seeing what happens on the other side on my mind. I felt small vibes and was bobbing in and out of consciousness so I told my 'third eye' it was time.

*RESULTS:* 
I laid there patiently waiting for the right body signal and I was able to be 'lifted' out.  This time I was right side up (thank you GOD!) and I floated to the full length mirror in the living room.  I have a difficult time with my aim and it took about two times to go through it because of under/over shooting the mirror. I told the mirror to please have anyplace other than my bedroom, house, front yard, etc. on the other side. Usually I can still be in or around my house or my dream will just all of a sudden end. 

Before I went through the mirror I made sure to see how I looked and I was huge! Couldn't make out my face but I looked like a huge blob of me. Then the more I looked I started to shift change...on side was big and the other side was skinny and long. As I went through the mirror it was thick and 'suction' like.  I made sure to keep my hands open to feel the mirror and it felt like pudding (or jello?). Anyway, I teleported to a creepy looking house (think Adam's family) and I walked around for a little while. The house had walls that you could see through because I could see other DC in the other rooms...mostly adults. Even the doors were see through. As soon as I tried to open my door it was locked and I couldn't get out.  I wanted to try to do the other TOTM by going in someone's house and causing a stir, but the locked door freaked me out and as I continued to pull and jerk the locked door open I pulled and jerked myself awake...damn.

Anyway, I am really happy about this success because I believe I was able to go a little further than my bedroom...even if it was just through my full length livingroom mirror!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Yay, bemistaken! Congrats on the super awesome meditation plus lding session and completing the advanced task!  ::goodjob:: 

Fantastic job and the place where you found yourself sounded really interesting (even if a bit creepy). No worries should you find a locked door in another dream, even locked doors can be unlocked if one pulls them open. You can also try some telekinesis on them for fun. Remember you are always safe. 

Anyways, congrats again on the awesome task execution. Keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Fantastic job and the place where you found yourself sounded really interesting (even if a bit creepy). No worries should you find a locked door in another dream, even locked doors can be unlocked if one pulls them open. You can also try some telekinesis on them for fun. Remember you are always safe.




I should have just went _through_ the damn door if I would have been thinking straight! The locked door through me off and my mind played tricks on me after that. I was really excited so I know that I should have just stopped for a minutes to think logically and everything would have fallen into place.   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIMENT SESSION # 6 & 7*

DATE: 3/2/2015 & 3/3/2015
MEDITATION START TIME: After work around 7pm (ish) 
MEDITATION END TIME: only did around 35-40 minutes
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath). 

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
I have gone through a routine of focusing on my breath and it doesn't usually take very long for me to see short dreams. However, for the last couple of days I have been so strapped for time that by the time I do start seeing short dreams I have to stop because of some emergency (btw, none of them were emergencies). 

*RESULTS:* 
Let's just say the last couple of days I was able to find a quiet place for 35-40 minutes and just listen to myself breath...that's it. I have realized that the longer time I spend meditating the closer I am at easily becoming lucid but it does take me longer than 35-45 minutes.  So this was something new that I really never paid attention to. Meditation session was not a loss at all because the experience and knowledge is priceless.

One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT SESSION #8*  *RESULTS: SUCCESSFUL WILD & DEILDX2*

DATE: 3/6/2015 
MEDITATION START TIME: Before work around 9am (ish) right after a quick WBTB
MEDITATION END TIME: ??? (Bug spray man came beating on my door like he was the Police and I had to stay up with him and go outside and answer questions about the insects I have been seeing. I have no idea when he left so I have no idea when I actually finished this session)
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath).

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
I really don't even remember having any symptoms while meditating. I remember going to bed around a little after 2:0am (I know, I had a long day).  I decided that I would wake up and do a proper WBTB. So, I got up around 8:30am and did the usual restroom, drink of water thing. My goal was to concentrate on something totally different with my goal of LD. I wanted to time travel. I had no intention of where I was going to go (future or past) but I know I have been having this as one of my goals and this is my year to complete it. I made a point to stay up for at least 30 minutes and around 9am I laid back down.
*
RESULTS*
I swear all I remember is closing my eyes and the next thing I knew I was already out (no warning, no effort, no nothing). I was in the void and I still could see little in the void. Right in front of my face was a stuffed animal.  I tried to change it into anything that I could 'ride' or 'fly' into a different time zone, but I ended back up in my body. I DEILD back out and I was flying in the grey zone.  I kept saying in my head 'Go forward or back into time' but the weird thing that happened as I was flying to the right of me was some guy dancing in a marching band uniform  ::wtf:: ??? This threw me off and I lost focus and the dream fell apart. I was able to DEILD back out for the third time but I didn't have enough lucid energy to keep it together and it deteriorated.
*
What did I learn/what could be done different*
I believe that I need to be prepared with a clear goal when LDing. I need to understand that my mind is the most powerful weapon I have when lucid and when my mind is not focus and clear...nothing will be. 

*IMPROVEMENT ON CLARITY AND EFFECTIVENESS?*
My clarity and effectiveness is improving by leaps and bounds. Even though I have on occasion ended up in the grey/void, I find it so much easier to gain clarity. This may be contributed to the meditation.  I have also found the mental strength of the lucidity is increasing.  I can focus a little longer on something or I can have more strength in my 'will' to accomplish something.  I will continue to note this small successes and continue on with breath focus meditation technique.

One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

OMG Lucy! 
I just realized that I had my 50th LD on Dreamviews! Doesn't sound like much to some, but to me this is like saying I had a million! Congrats to me and Lucy! 

 ::breakitdown::   ::loveyou::

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the lds and on reaching a milestone, bemistaken!  ::breakitdown:: 

It is really very exciting to follow your progress and see you improve everytime! Your practices have been quite an inspiration too. I wanted to restore the frequency of my meditation sessions, and I have to say reading about your sessions gives me an extra boost when I think of skipping a session. Also love all the positivity coming from your posts!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT SESSION #9*
DATE: 3/7/2015 
MEDITATION START TIME: 6:14p
MEDITATION END TIME: Maybe 30 minutes or fewer, got too frustrated because too many people were visiting today (Saturdays are suppose to be peaceful!)
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath).

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
It took me way to long to start feeling any symptoms due to so many people in the house. I got to frustrated and gave up. No need torturing myself.

*RESULTS*
First my results were that I was pissed off, but then I really couldn't blame my family...hey, it was a Saturday and I should have saved my meditation session for the wee hours of the night after my WBTB. So then I decided it was no need to get pissed off.

*What did I learn?*
Timing for meditation is just as important as it is for everything else when it comes to lucid dreaming.

Until the next time.  :smiley: 

BTW Lucy, I WILL TIME TRAVEL so don't get comfortable with me!

----------


## bemistaken

> I wanted to restore the frequency of my meditation sessions, and I have to say reading about your sessions gives me an extra boost when I think of skipping a session.



Go for it NyxCC! 
I have never meditated like this before as for in frequency and quality, but it truly is making a world of difference for me.  Even if it is just me finding a quiet place in my office for 15 minutes, I will count it as a session.  After awhile, my body starts to crave that intimate moment that I have been sharing with myself and I feel a 'pulling' sensation throughout the day to go to a quiet place somewhere to 'just mentally decompress.'  I am beginning to find this  necessity truly a part of my everyday life like eating and drinking...my body or should I say mentality must have it to survive in this world.  :smiley: 

Thank you for your kind comments.

----------


## Xanous

I love reading your progress using mediation. I was meditating regularly last month, but I wasn't thinking of it as a way to WILD. A friend pointed out that WILD and meditation are basically the same thing so it sort of changed my way of thinking a bit. I have avoided meditating while laying down because I  use it to beat insomnia from time to time. Of course, this isn't true meditation; forcing thoughts away without anything to focus on knocks me right out. I reserve the breathing meditations for when I am not trying to LD and I sit upright. Anyway, I'm rambling now, but this is the inspiration I've been needing to get back at it.

 ::goodjob:: 

Edit: And congrats on hitting #50!!!

----------


## bemistaken

> I love reading your progress using mediation. I was meditating regularly last month, but I wasn't thinking of it as a way to WILD. A friend pointed out that WILD and meditation are basically the same thing so it sort of changed my way of thinking a bit. I have avoided meditating while laying down because I use it to beat insomnia from time to time. Of course, this isn't true meditation; forcing thoughts away without anything to focus on knocks me right out. I reserve the breathing meditations for when I am not trying to LD and I sit upright. Anyway, I'm rambling now, but this is the inspiration I've been needing to get back at it.



Wow...I am truly humbled that you have visited my workbook page Xanous! You are AWESOME and I am so not worthy  ::bowdown:: .  I have been stalking..._cough cough_, I mean following you the entire year I have been on DV.  Your postings have helped me understand my mind and how to utilize some techniques focusing on mental control.   Please don't be a stranger because I am just a beginner when it comes to meditation and I am only going on what I read here from the moderators, facilitators, and members on DV. 

If there is ever any advise you can give me on improvement or any additional tips let me know...I'm all ears!  Keep following my meditation experiment and I hope that maybe we can do an experiment together in the near future!

Again, I am humbled.  ONE LOVE.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT SESSION #10*
DATE: 3/9/2015 
MEDITATION START TIME: 6:45pm
MEDITATION END TIME: 7:50pm
MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus (acknowledging my breath).

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Emotionally and physically drained from losing just one hour from daylight savings time. I came home like a damn zombie. By the time I got to my spot for meditation I had to really work at relaxing. It may have taken me maybe 15-20 minutes to quiet down. My emotions played a huge part in relaxing so I told myself that the problems will still be there when I finish relaxing. I finally got to the tingling sensations with slight vibes, but they were extremely weak. 

*RESULTS*
I found that when I let my body give in to relaxing, my body actually "loosen," like when you untie a knot.  Loosening from the bottom of my feet working its way up to my hips, my abdomen, my chest and shoulders, my neck, and then to my head. By the time the tension left my head I felt like my entire body was floating and it felt wonderful! By now, I was almost 1 hour into meditation and my session was almost over.

*What did I learn?*
I never really thought about how much work it is for the human body to fight against everything going on in our head. It may not take much to get pissed off these days but it sure does take a lot for your body to recover from getting pissed off.  I have learn that I don't want to work so hard undoing all the stupid stuff that may have happened to me at work when I only have a 30-45 minute meditation window. I lost a lot of time fighting with my emotions and trying to rebound from the tension.  Using precious energy during meditation trying to pacify my body and expel the negative nonsense from work and/or home life.  

_I have learned that there is no way to make SENSE from NONSENSE and FREEDOM is FREE._

One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Ahhh shucks  ::embarrassed::  Thanks, but I'm not nearly at the level as some of the people on DV. I've actually felt like a total newbie lately with my LD length and clarity. It's cool that you find some of my ramblings useful though.  ::D: . I'm not on here as much as I'd like to be, but NyxCC pointed me here so I gave it a look. I'm pretty novice as a meditater but maybe we can share experiences. I actually tried to do a episode with Wurlman on meditation but I don't think we're experienced enough to really talk about it in depth, so I'm scrapping that one — We may try again later.

I don't really have any advice for you, but I find meditation can be done throughout the day during various activities; I try to keep some mindfulness that way. Something I do to while I'm jogging is to meditate on my breathing as a sort of breathing meditation. I find that it helps me to keep a relaxed frame of mind and not worry so much about being tired or how much longer I have to go. I can get myself really worked up and my run becomes less enjoyable. This really makes it easier to run much farther. I don't know if you run or if anyone else does this, but it's just an example of active meditation. I find it's good practice regardless. 

I was able to meditate on breathing at bedtime last night and got a good session in before bed, so that was the start of my trial. Also, I woke at 4am and tried to meditate on my 'third eye', but fell asleep pretty quickly. However, I was rewarded with a short DILD an hour an a half later so maybe meditation had something to do with it. I'll have to post that after we watch our show. The whole dream, especially the NLD part, was a CRAZY one!

Thanks again for the kind words. I'll keep in touch. It helps to have someone to talk to about this stuff.  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

OK so I wont litter your workbook with my exp, but I want to tell you I had a really cool meditation right at bed time. I almost lost consciousness twice, but pulled it back just before I went to deep. Also, I had some really cool, indescribable body sensations (like a shift in the brain) that I just couldn't get through due to excitement and heart rate. Also, during the night I kept a meditative DEILD mind-set and entered vibrations twice, but it only lasted but a few seconds — not that vibes are necessary but I experience it 99% of the time. 

When you meditate and you get in the zone, do you notice how thoughts become random, meaningless background noise and not really anything too distracting? I always wonder how others experience it. It's usually like a TV on low volume in the other room. I can hear it, but it doesn't make any sense because I am not focused on it. I did, however, get some really beautiful thoughts that totally spoke to a situation of mine at the beginning.





> Within 5 minutes my breathing kinda slowed to nothing (???) I was still breathing but my abdomen was not moving anymore...like my breathing was so shallow (trying to explain) like I started out taking deep breaths but ended up only needed to take a few sniffs for breaths. Eyes still closed by now I started to feel my body float but I wasn't lucid or anything like that. I ignored all of this. I recall seeing people that I didn't know or thinking about things I wouldn't think about in waking life. I had a feeling that these were dreamlets, but I did not want to lose my relaxation by focusing on this so I let them pass and I would bring myself back to my breathing...which was damn near absent by now because I couldn't feel my arm on my abdomen anymore. Maybe somebody could help me here but I felt like I couldn't depend on my breaths to keep me focused anymore because I was barely breathing so I just continue to stay anchored with my mantra. I would lose the mantra because of the dreamlets and then I started to focus on my 'third eye' like I usually do in meditation. By doing this I started to get vibes but not intense and I knew if I kept focusing on my third eye



BTW I wanted to comment on this the other day. I think you were in that in-between stage. I often get strange things happening to me during WILD and I'm not quite what my physical body was doing or not doing. I'll think my wife said or did XYZ only to later realize it was all part of the dream. Most likely every sensation during this time is the dream and should be taken with a grain of salt. Anyway, your progress in this is really inspiring. I'm totally going to keep at this. Best of luck!

----------


## bemistaken

> not that vibes are necessary but I experience it 99% of the time.



Hi Xanous!
I appreciate you coming back to my "I Love Lucy"  workbook  :Cheeky:   I get vibrations 99% of the time also.  When I didn't know what it was, I use to tell my husband that I would be waken out of my sleep by electrocution, but it never hurt.  I didn't know what to call it until I joined Dreamviews. Thanks for keeping up with my experiment I really want to have another set of eyes watching this because I know this will help me learn...even if it is just how to quiet my mind.  





> When you meditate and you get in the zone, do you notice how thoughts become random, meaningless background noise and not really anything too distracting? I always wonder how others experience it. It's usually like a TV on low volume in the other room. I can hear it, but it doesn't make any sense because I am not focused on it



Yes! I start seeing things that I know I would never even think about in my right mind (i.e., like me watching someone getting on top of a horse or someone I don't know singing as they climb a latter up to a roof).  Just a whole lot of nothing I wouldn't even bother thinking about in real life. Lots of strange things happen to me during a WILD.  The only unusual thing that has me perplexed during my WILD is sometimes I will be lifted up by some type of tornado  ::tornado::  wind force against my will and for some reason...I'm always going backwards.  Yes, being picked up by some kind of suction or wind and I am always dragged backwards.  You know how a mother lion will carry her baby cubs by the neck in her mouth? That was how it happened to me one time. I was picked up by my neck, lifted into the air and I couldn't turn around to see what it was.  I was in my bedroom and the wind was so loud behind me! I couldn't understand how all that wind was blowing, but nothing in my bedroom was moving but me (i.e., curtains still as can be along with everything else).  I normally freak out too much to go to wherever I am being taken and when I get scared...it always let's me go and I am back in my body. So far, this has been the strangest thing that has happened to me (twice). I promised myself the next time it happens...I'm going!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT*

*SESSION #11* DATE: 3/10/2015  MEDITATION START TIME: 7pm (ish)   MEDITATION END TIME: 8:15 pm

*SESSION #12* DATE: 3/12/2015  MEDITATION START TIME: 8pm   MEDITATION END TIME: 8:55 pm

MEDITATION TECHNIQUE: Breath Focus

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
I have been slightly (ok, majorly) stressed from work and I'm really not trying to make up excuses, I promise I'm not. However this stress is following me home.  I believe I'm meditating far too late in the day. By the time I settle down for meditation and finish the session, it is almost time for bed. I have to try waking up in the middle of the night with my WBTB to try my meditation sessions to see if this will make a difference.  Sensations are the same, but when I'm really stressed it takes a long time for me to relax. When I finally do settle down, I can feel some weak vibes and slight feeling of floating.  I also will hear my thoughts get distant every now and then.  And as always, random short dreamlets.  For this week, never strong enough for me to lift out.

*RESULTS*
I can say no matter how bad I think I did with my meditation, I always feel sooooo much better when I am finished.  It may take me a while to settle my mind, but when I come out of it I feel so good...like I can go on another day. So every session is truly a success.  At one point today during meditation, I was mentally fighting with myself and I had to realize that thoughts will seep through AND LET THEM! Instead of letting myself get all tensed up I need to understand these random thoughts will go away and I can get back to relaxing. My job will still be there tomorrow. 

*What did I learn?*
Tension is a B#TCH!

I will carry on!  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

> I get vibrations 99% of the time also. When I didn't know what it was, I use to tell my husband that I would be waken out of my sleep by electrocution, but it never hurt



Wow. I wish that's all I thought when I didn't understand. I always assumed it was some sort of satanic attack.  ::rolleyes:: 





> Yes! I start seeing things that I know I would never even think about in my right mind (i.e., like me watching someone getting on top of a horse or someone I don't know singing as they climb a latter up to a roof). Just a whole lot of nothing I wouldn't even bother thinking about in real life



I guess we're on the right track then.  ::D: 






> The only unusual thing that has me perplexed during my WILD is sometimes I will be lifted up by some type of tornado  wind force against my will and for some reason...I'm always going backwards. Yes, being picked up by some kind of suction or wind and I am always dragged backwards. You know how a mother lion will carry her baby cubs by the neck in her mouth? That was how it happened to me one time. I was picked up by my neck, lifted into the air and I couldn't turn around to see what it was. I was in my bedroom and the wind was so loud behind me! I couldn't understand how all that wind was blowing, but nothing in my bedroom was moving but me (i.e., curtains still as can be along with everything else). I normally freak out too much to go to wherever I am being taken and when I get scared...it always let's me go and I am back in my body. So far, this has been the strangest thing that has happened to me (twice). I promised myself the next time it happens...I'm going!



I have had a plethora of weightless events happen to me including some sort of demons pestering me, but nothing like what you get. You just have to remain calm and remember it's all a dream. I know it's hard, but fear makes it worse. It seems we're very similar in a lot of this though. 

Keep it up with the meditation! It will help in many ways.

----------


## bemistaken

> It seems we're very similar in a lot of this though.



And that's what is so AWESOME to know! I am not alone  ::content::

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy,

I had to go out of town for work and I couldn't meditate at all because I was sharing a room with two other people (packed in that damn room like sardines)!  I just got back and I'm going to get right back to work tonight with our meditation experiment so don't you fret! Even when I'm out of town I just can't stop thinking about you! Believe me baby, I WILL make this up to you tonight  :Cheeky: !

----------


## Xanous

> Hi Lucy,
> 
> I had to go out of town for work and I couldn't meditate at all because I was sharing a room with two other people (packed in that damn room like sardines)!  I just got back and I'm going to get right back to work tonight with our meditation experiment so don't you fret! Even when I'm out of town I just can't stop thinking about you! Believe me baby, I WILL make this up to you tonight !



Is this you talking to yourself or something.  ::whyme:: 

Also, I had a strange experience. I was on a jog in the woods and got into a meditative like state on the trail. Somehow I got the impression that the trees started speaking to me. They said, "We are here to serve you [humanity]." I got the feeling that we should be grateful for this and not abuse it. Super CRAZY I know, but it's really interesting some of the things that happen to me when I've been running for a while. It's like some sort of altered state that I find immensely interesting. Just thought I would share. 

And... I haven't been doing my meditation much either. I've been super tired with my changes to my work schedule. I hope to normalize soon. I hope your session goes well tonight!

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy, I'm back in town so my sleep/no sleep schedule is back on! Where did we leave off? 

Oh yeah....

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT*

*SESSION #13 DATE:* 3/20/2015 MEDITATION START TIME: 6:51pm MEDITATION END TIME:  8:00 pm

*MEDITATION TECHNIQUE:* Breath Focus

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Been out of town on work related task so it really took some time for me to calm down. I was hearing so much stupid conversation in my head! It was crazy! Like I was talking to myself in third person...weird. Anyway, by the time I told myself to shut up I was finally feeling limp. I did not force anything on myself because I have not had the chance to meditate in a week.  I was just so happy to be in my own bed...alone.

*RESULTS*
RELAXATION! I almost fell asleep.  

*What did I learn?*
Since this experience, I have learn that when I am not able to meditate my life just doesn't seem to go right. All I was thinking on my trip was _"I need to go somewhere to meditate...I should be meditating right now...I need to be left alone...Maybe if I stay in the bathroom a little longer I can get a few minutes of meditation in."  
_
I have learn meditation is now a part of my life...and I love it.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Is this you talking to yourself or something.



LOL! Uh....Yeah.  I have no idea why I do this but it make my journaling 'real' if that makes sense. I feel like I am talking to a friend and I have named this person "Lucy" short for Lucidity. Sometimes I like to add something stupid like what I said about making it up to her tonight, really meaning that I hope I can just get lucid and stabilize.  I know...corny.





> Also, I had a strange experience. I was on a jog in the woods and got into a meditative like state on the trail. Somehow I got the impression that the trees started speaking to me. They said, "We are here to serve you [humanity]." I got the feeling that we should be grateful for this and not abuse it. Super CRAZY I know, but it's really interesting some of the things that happen to me when I've been running for a while. It's like some sort of altered state that I find immensely interesting. Just thought I would share.



Hey, I don't know if I told you but I run also!  You do become one with nature. I live in the country so I see all kinds of animals. I was a city girl so when I moved to the country and took up jogging I was scared to death. You see all kinds of animals (foxes, raccoons, etc.). I thought I moved to Animal Planet or something!





> And... I haven't been doing my meditation much either. I've been super tired with my changes to my work schedule. I hope to normalize soon. I hope your session goes well tonight!



Well, we are going to just have to motivate each other!  I just posted my session. Let me know what you think. I got a lot more work to put into my meditation sessions. My schedule is finally calming down so I'm claiming lucy will spend time with me soon.  :;-):

----------


## Xanous

> I was hearing so much stupid conversation in my head! It was crazy! Like I was talking to myself in third person...weird. Anyway, by the time I told myself to shut up I was finally feeling limp.



My thoughts can be pretty crazy like this but I like to relive a past experience or imagine a future one. It's all nonsense and it does seem to take a few minutes to settle down. Do you do any body relaxation tek or do you just let it happen on it's own?





> Maybe if I stay in the bathroom a little longer I can get a few minutes of meditation in.



I've actually done this. LMAO.





> LOL! Uh....Yeah. I have no idea why I do this but it make my journaling 'real' if that makes sense. I feel like I am talking to a friend and I have named this person "Lucy" short for Lucidity. Sometimes I like to add something stupid like what I said about making it up to her tonight, really meaning that I hope I can just get lucid and stabilize. I know...corny.



Ok gotcha! A lot of people do this sort of thing, I'm pretty sure.





> Hey, I don't know if I told you but I run also! You do become one with nature. I live in the country so I see all kinds of animals. I was a city girl so when I moved to the country and took up jogging I was scared to death. You see all kinds of animals (foxes, raccoons, etc.). I thought I moved to Animal Planet or something!



Awesome! Running has become an addiction for me. Yeah, it's that "oneness" you feel when your out there. It's a very nice feeling. The wild animals don't bother me so much as long as they don't get too close.  ::D:  I'm totes jelly your in the country — that's what my wife and I are striving for!

BTW... I tried a WBTB meditation laying down. I crashed out pretty fast but it spawned a DILD. After I woke from that one I tried a quick meditation and the same thing happened with a 2nd DILD. I wish it could always be this easy!

----------


## bemistaken

> Do you do any body relaxation tek or do you just let it happen on it's own?



When I need to 'quiet the noise' in my head I will do a technique. I will do what Robert Bruce calls stimulating primary energy centers (i.e., stimulating the major Chakras). I will start the stimulation by  focusing on the base chakra and work my way up to the crown chakra.  By focusing on this instead of the conversation in my head, it really helps me get to that 'limp noodle' feeling quicker. 





> BTW... I tried a WBTB meditation laying down. I crashed out pretty fast but it spawned a DILD. After I woke from that one I tried a quick meditation and the same thing happened with a 2nd DILD. I wish it could always be this easy!



Cool! I wish this would happen to me more often. I tried my WBTB this morning and for some reason my husband kept asking me where his golf stuff was because he was going to play golf and couldn't find this or that...yeah, he got cussed out before he left!  ::lol::

----------


## Xanous

> . I will do what Robert Bruce calls stimulating primary energy centers (i.e., stimulating the major Chakras). I will start the stimulation by focusing on the base chakra and work my way up to the crown chakra. By focusing on this instead of the conversation in my head, it really helps me get to that 'limp noodle' feeling quicker.



Wow. I really got to get a physical copy of his book and really study up on it. That energy stuff really does something. Whether its real or imagined, I don't know, but it's effective either way.

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT*

*SESSION #14* DATE: 3/21/2015 MEDITATION START TIME: 4:55pm MEDITATION END TIME:  6:10pm

*SESSION #15* DATE: 3/22/2015 MEDITATION START TIME: 5:45pm MEDITATION END TIME: ???

*MEDITATION TECHNIQUE:* Breath Focus

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
For both days I have been so restless I truly have nothing to report. Coming back from a work related trip seems to have thrown something off and I can't seem to get into my 'mojo.'

*RESULTS*
Taking me way too long to relax...like I'm waiting for something to happen.  I know, shouldn't do this  ::undecided:: 
*
What did I learn?*
Still have a lot to learn. I only have eight day left to finish this experiment but I must say the few lucids I have had, have been an improvement in vividness and stability. 

I will continue on!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Will update tonight Lucy, son has been sick with staph infection over last four days.

----------


## bemistaken

*MEDITATION EXPERIEMENT*

*SESSION #16* DATE: 3/24/2015 MEDITATION START TIME: 6:05pm MEDITATION END TIME:  7:10pm

*MEDITATION TECHNIQUE:* Breath Focus

*SYMPTOMS WHILE MEDITATING:*
Very relaxing meditation session. Had a really rough day today (son has been ill) so I was looking forward to my alone time. My body immediately responded by falling so deep into relaxation...I feel asleep!

*RESULTS*
Deep unconscious nap.

*What did I learn?*
During this session believe it or not, I have learned that even though I may believe I did not have any symptoms during meditation because I went straight to sleep, this is not true.  I was still really trying to pay attention to my body and I noticed that when I am really tired or sleep deprived my body goes into the symptoms of sleep either much quicker or (I know this is not the first time this has been stated) but now I am questioning if my body 'bypasses' certain sensations or I just did not noticed them.  For instance, during this session I don't remember the feeling of floating, falling, getting really big or shrinking, etc. If I did notice a 'floating' feeling...I think I was probably already dreaming and sleep. 

So now I am wondering (if this has anything to do with WILDing) when I am really tired and starting meditation, is there a way to still be able to 'catch' the signs of falling asleep...even you can barely keep your eyes open before your head hits the pillow (hope you can understanding what I am asking)???. 

I do believe this experiment has made a great difference in my life. I have only 4 days left to experiment but I believe some really good information can be retrieved and utilized for the future in my lucid dreaming adventure.

One Love.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

> Will update tonight Lucy, son has been sick with staph infection over last four days.



ACK! Sorry to read this. My daughter had it a while back. No fun. I hope he's feeling better.





> What did I learn?
> During this session believe it or not, I have learned that even though I may believe I did not have any symptoms during meditation because I went straight to sleep, this is not true. I was still really trying to pay attention to my body and I noticed that when I am really tired or sleep deprived my body goes into the symptoms of sleep either much quicker or (I know this is not the first time this has been stated) but now I am questioning if my body 'bypasses' certain sensations or I just did not noticed them. For instance, during this session I don't remember the feeling of floating, falling, getting really big or shrinking, etc. If I did notice a 'floating' feeling...I think I was probably already dreaming and sleep. 
> 
> So now I am wondering (if this has anything to do with WILDing) when I am really tired and starting meditation, is there a way to still be able to 'catch' the signs of falling asleep...even you can barely keep your eyes open before your head hits the pillow (hope you can understanding what I am asking)???.



You know what? I have been trying to analyse this myself for several years and I really don't have a solid answer. When you have no memory of something it's hard to figure it out. I think we either just forget or we slip unconscious so fast that we don't experience any of it. It seems like WILDing or waking into SP is just staying in the halfway state. Keeping the mind conscious while the body goes to sleep is a real balancing act that, in my opinion, isn't always possible. It must take great mental discipline to master. Of course, things like stress, sleep deprivation (even mild), current (n)REM states ect. can really sabotage the whole thing. I wish I had the key to all of it but don't we all? The only good thing about being extra tired (for me) is that I can hit really vivid HI easy and have super early REM, but staying lucid is way more difficult. I was pretty tired last night but the RL got me up within an hour. I notice I was deep in some super vivid dream already. BTW I've got to work on my NLD recall  ::lol:: 

I hope to have some solid meditation time tonight. Good luck with the rest of the experiment! Are you going to stop in 4 days or just stop reporting on it?

----------


## bemistaken

> ACK! Sorry to read this. My daughter had it a while back. No fun. I hope he's feeling better.



Thanks, he is on antibiotics up the ass...





> You know what? I have been trying to analyse this myself for several years and I really don't have a solid answer. When you have no memory of something it's hard to figure it out. I think we either just forget or we slip unconscious so fast that we don't experience any of it. It seems like WILDing or waking into SP is just staying in the halfway state. Keeping the mind conscious while the body goes to sleep is a real balancing act that, in my opinion, isn't always possible. It must take great mental discipline to master.



Difficult to answer AND difficult to master! My goal is to try to come up with some type of analysis with this phenomena...I'm in it for the long run.





> I hope to have some solid meditation time tonight. Good luck with the rest of the experiment! Are you going to stop in 4 days or just stop reporting on it?



I will absolutely continue on with this experiment.  I probably will not be so in depth with my reporting, but I enjoyed every minute of it and I know there is more waiting for me if I continue on.  I have not been one to really understand the world of LDing, but this website has allowed me to really grow in the ability since I joined a year ago.  I really have a passion to understand how people do this, how people control what they are doing in an LD, how often it can be done, and what 'special' activities, abilities, and places can be developed.  I don't have anyone to talk to in RL in order to gain understanding of LDing but I know there is a world of people who have the same passion as I do (if not more) when it comes to this.  Meditation is going to be my direct link to the highway of awareness and consciousness and I hope to continue on for the entire year of 2015.  My goal is to seek enlightenment and I'm not even a fraction of the way there...however I'm enjoying the ride.  ::content::

----------


## Xanous

> My goal is to try to come up with some type of analysis with this phenomena...I'm in it for the long run.
> 
> Meditation is going to be my direct link to the highway of awareness and consciousness and I hope to continue on for the entire year of 2015. My goal is to seek enlightenment and I'm not even a fraction of the way there...however I'm enjoying the ride.



Yes totally this! I'm glad you're in it for more than just lucid dreaming. I'm glad to have someone to learn this with and the more people I can talk to about it the better.  ::goodjob::

----------


## bemistaken

*Meditation WILD*
Looking for my dream buddy:

Just coming out of my meditative state...it was beautiful. Don't know if I got anything right, but this is what I saw.
1. flowers blooming outside in the dirt (red) coming up from the ground
2. Then the red flowers either died or went away and dirt (the earth) was uncovered to reveal a face of a buddha or Egyptian mask or just a plain mask or face???
3. I kept hearing music playing, like there was a band. Do you play in a band?
4. Light beam was around me
5. a light colored house. This all happened in the front yard of a light colored house.

I can't remember anything, but I called out for Xanous and I heard a voice, but the music was so loud. All of this happened during my meditative WILD. I did not see our target, but this is what happened when I asked to see the target...in that order.

----------


## bemistaken

*Meditation Experiment* *from Feb. 21, 2015 - March 31, 2015*

During this experiment, I took the time out to meditate at least 4 times a week (did not always happen like that) for at least 30 minutes each day.  My goal was to see if I had a increase in vividness, stability, clarity, and control.  Method used for this experiment was focusing on my breath.  

*MEDITATION MEDTHOD*
Breath Focus-I started out using a mantra, then I did away with the mantra and just focused on my breath alone. 

*WHEN OR WHAT TIME DID YOU MEDITATE?*
Most meditation session were during the evening usually 1-2 hours after returning home from work (between 6pm-8pm). 

*STATS:*  
These are the following stats for the experiment from Feb. 21, 2015 - March 31, 2015:
I had 16 meditation sessionsOf those 16 sessions, I had 3 WILDS & 3 DEILDS.The WILDS/DEILDS lasted from a couple of seconds to several seconds, but I don't believe any of them lasted longer than 40-60 seconds.Out of the the 3 WILDS & 3 DEILDS one of them I was able to achieve the TOTM Advanced (March Mirror Task).
*MEDITATION BENEFITS FOR DREAMING:*
I would say that my vividness, stability, clarity, and control increased tremendously! I had been in darkness for many weeks during my dreams (whether WILD, DEILD, or anything else) but through meditation, I was able to be in the light and/or surrounded by light. I was able to also have more control and be able to stabilize the dream without feeling rushed or frustrated.

*MEDITATION BENEFITS IN WAKING LIFE:*
During waking life I was more at peace with my work and home life. I paid more attention to the natural elements around me (wind, rain, sunlight, etc.) and felt an inner peace because of this.  Don't get me wrong some days were better than others, but I knew that when I got home I would be able to meditate and become connected with my inner self which always made me feel better.

*CONCLUSIONS:*
I somehow feel I have even more questions than answers.  I feel that the only conclusion that I can make at this time is that I feel meditation is a benefit.  How much of a benefit...well, I believe that I did not have enough  time in this experiment to tell.  I feel like this experiment should continue and be on-going...so that is what I am going to do.  I will continue this experiment for right now until Summer 2015 (July).  I will only make post that meditation was completed that day and anything else that may be of importance.  I believe the time I spent meditating for this experiment does not do enough justice to the art of meditation for me to say if it worked or not.  Personally, I do feel that it was a great benefit for my lucid dreaming. In the mean time I will experiment with different methods of meditation and try to determine which method works best for me.

----------


## NyxCC

> *Meditation WILD*
> Looking for my dream buddy:
> 
> Just coming out of my meditative state...it was beautiful. Don't know if I got anything right, but this is what I saw.
> 1. flowers blooming outside in the dirt (red) coming up from the ground
> 2. Then the red flowers either died or went away and dirt (the earth) was uncovered to reveal a face of a buddha or Egyptian mask or just a plain mask or face???
> 3. I kept hearing music playing, like there was a band. Do you play in a band?
> 4. Light beam was around me
> 5. a light colored house. This all happened in the front yard of a light colored house.
> ...



That sounds like an amazing experience bemistaken! Very nice!  :smiley: 

About your meditation experiment, it was great to follow your updates during this month. Your insights were amazing and your practice very inspiring. I also like a lot what you have written about paying more attention to the natural elements after your meditation experiment has started. It's really pleasant to just observe and even merge with such things so I can relate to your feelings. I have to say that after many dreams, I have a similar urge to pay more attention to the environment, not just doing ADA practice but just for the sake noticing those lovely little things like the raindrops on your window. 

Looking forward to reading how this goes in the long term. Wish you peaceful sessions and many awesome lds to follow.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Looking forward to reading how this goes in the long term. Wish you peaceful sessions and many awesome lds to follow.



Thanks NyxCC,
There is more great things to come, I'm going to continue this experiment until I can understand what my body is at peace with in order for my mentality to be relax and pick up on the signals of lucid dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Back to the basics. Just finished a meditation session and boy did I need it.  Started at 7:18pm and ended at 8:48pm.  I have no idea what happened to the time.  I felt such peace and silence and it was exactly what my body and mentality needed. I am taken my WBTB serious, so I am going to make sure to wake up in the middle of the night and continue focusing on peace and my body sensations. Hopefully, this will do the trick to get me out of my slump.

----------


## Xanous

Cool! I like it when I see folks making themselves feel better without medicating. It gives me hope. Good stuff! Good luck with the WBTB. I really need to try myself maybe my legs will let me sleep well the first half.

----------


## bemistaken

Well Lucy, I am actually having some success (even though it is small). I remembered a dream! I know, I know, how important can that be? Very!  I have been in a rut so I'm counting this dream as a success that I'm on the right track.

Dream:
I was in like a dance hall, but the dance hall was full of spirits/ghosts.  The spirits didn't like what the new owners were doing to their place so they would cause all these problems and scare away customers.  One man (light skin, light eyes, light hair...sounds familiar?) was the one who came up with an idea to make it a recreational center for kids.  The spirits were pleased and satisfied with what was now going on in the building so they left. The End.  ::lol:: 

I'm so proud of myself because my lucid is right around the corner! Until tonight my love. :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

So I'm at my doctor's office for my check up and begging for a refill on my insomnia medication and she ask me if my sleeping habits have improved since the last time.  I have never told my doctor that I have experience with lucid dreaming and OBE's, so just to see what the medical field says about LDing & OBE's I start to pick her brain.

*Me:* "Well, since I was a young, and I never have told a doctor this before, but I have the tendency to be waken up by the feeling of vibrations...kinda like I'm getting electrocuted but it doesn't hurt. Sometimes I can't move and then before I know it...I'm out."

*Her:* (staring me blankly in the face with a slight pause)...then she says to my surprise, "Are you floating?"

*Me:* "Yes, I can even go high into the sky...like to outer space if I try. I have even gone through walls."

*Her:* (still staring me blankly in the face without even blinking) silence...then, "Do you see visions or spirits?"

*Me:* "I have in the past. I don't see anything scary and now I'm never afraid. I use to be when I was younger, but now I'm not because I'm use to it"

*Her*: (still staring...then she takes her glasses off and puts down the iPad she was taking notes on and goes out of 'Doctor' mode) "Do you believe in GOD?"

*Me:* "Yes, I do. I'm just trying to see what the medical field says about this phenomena.  Is this normal?"

*Her:* "*No, it is not normal*. Normally people that has these symptoms are near death. I only know what you are talking about because patients have stated things like this when they were near death. According to the research it's called a near death experience. Have you heard of this?"

*Me*: "Yes, but I'm not near death...I'm just sleep."

*Her*: "I believe that if you can come out of your body and you ARE NOT near death, and you can see visions then you are spiritually gifted." 

*Me:* "Do you believe me? It's not the medication because when I take the medication, I don't remember a thing the next morning."

*Her:* "Yes I do. It's a supernatural phenomena that medical science is just beginning to understand." 

Then she puts her glasses back on and gets her iPad and goes back to 'Doctor' mode and says she is increasing my dosage on my sleeping medicine and tells me not to drink so much caffeine and try to make a habit out of going to bed at a decent time. She says to me, "Do you have any other concerns or questions?"

*Me:* "No."

She walks me to the door and tells me she is going to call in my prescription now and then says to me before we walk out the door staring me blankly in the face and talking very low as if she doesn't want anyone to hear her, "If you believe in GOD, go to your pastor and have them pray for you so no evil spirits can harm you when this is happening." 

*Me:* "Okay."

She opens the door all the way and we walk out and she says (loudly), "Have a great day."

I'm in total shock  ::shock:: .  I never thought that a doctor would even admit that this is possible let alone talk about evil spirits and the supernatural...however I do live in the south (Bible Belt)  :;-): .

_I don't know if this matters but my Doctor is a young female practitioner...probably mid 30's and background is family practice._

----------


## NyxCC

Wow, I read this report with great interest, wondering what your doctor is going to say. Initially, I thought it would be funny to test what they know on the subject but now I am shocked. Imagine all the poor souls in the world that experience something like this and get similar feedback. It also makes me wonder if she increased your medication due to your insomnia or her concerns about those "supernatural" things happening.  ::shakehead2:: 

I'm so grateful places like DV exist so we can dispell some of the myths.

----------


## bemistaken

> Wow, I read this report with great interest, wondering what your doctor is going to say. Initially, I thought it would be funny to test what they know on the subject but now I am shocked. Imagine all the poor souls in the world that experience something like this and get similar feedback. It also makes me wonder if she increased your medication due to your insomnia or her concerns about those other supernatural things happening. 
> 
> I'm so grateful places like DV exist so we can dispell some of the myths.




That is why I posted it NyxCC! I wanted to see if Medical Doctors are aware that this can happen to people who are not near death and what would they do if a patient is talking about these types of symptoms.  I was shocked because she was asking me about the symptoms...almost like she knew exactly what I was talking about (like it happens to her).  I don't think she up my dosage because of what I was saying.  I had previously set the appointment because the medication she has me on is not working and I told her that sometimes I have to take two pills instead of one. She told me I am too small (weight wise) to be taking two pills and she said if up the dosage that would take care of taking only one pill at a time.

----------


## Xanous

NyxCC, I told bemistaken how I felt about this in a PM, but I will say here that while I am glad she's aware of it, believes its legit, and didn't think bemistaken was crazy, I was hoping she was going to be much less superstitious and more scientific about it. Where's LaBerge when you need him? Evil spirits...  ::roll::

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Yep, I agree with you.

----------


## bemistaken

Saddest Dream Ever.

Earthquake in Vatican city.  I felt the strongest vibrations and then I saw an earthquake in Vatican City. I was in the Sistine Chapel as I looked up at the beautiful artwork of Michelangelo crumble to the floor. Forever lost and turning into dust, I cried out to Jesus and wept for the great loss of one of the most greatest accomplishments of irreplaceable art  ::cry:: .

----------


## bemistaken

*DILD*
I just remember waking up to do a proper WBTB (which I never do). I always wake up in the middle of the night for a bathroom break, but usually I just stumble back to bed. Well this time I made a point to walk around a bit so I could wake up. Then after about five minutes I got back in the bed and meditated. This never happens either because I fall asleep to quickly. I made a point to force myself to stay awake saying my mantra until I just couldn't do it anymore. At some point in one of my dreams I remember becoming lucid! I was in a neighborhood and I just said (out of the blue) "I'm flying! I'm dreaming!" 

The sky was as clear as day and I was flying so smoothly...like a Eagle. Normally when I fly I'm a drunk Superman but this time I had control and I was actually able to fly and see the landscapes. I flew so long I even began to see the seasons change! First the sun was shining bright and it was in the heat of Summer, then I felt the coolest of Autumn on my face.  Then I saw frost on the trees below and I looked up high into the sky and it was snowing as the chill of old man Winter came across my face...Wow  ::-P: . Everything was so clear. I didn't know doing a proper WBTB could do all that?! Maybe it was just me getting lucky and setting intent, but I totally forgot about my goals and task but the payoff of just 'being in the moment' was priceless  ::content:: .

----------


## NyxCC

Awww, congrats on the ld, bemistaken! Such a wonderful dream too! Put a smile on my face just from reading it.  :smiley: 

Wbtb really is magical!

----------


## bemistaken

Had several vivid dreams from last night...

#1
A beautiful wedding scene where everyone was dressed in white.  It was so white!  It was like everyone was getting married at once. I could not tell whose wedding it was because every time I focused on someone they were doing things that the bride would do (i.e., dancing, eating cake, kissing and hugging). It was not only women, but men were also doing this.  I started feeling so happy I started dancing right along with them! I didn't want it to end.  ::content:: 

#2
I really don't know how to start this dream after talking about the one above but here goes nothing...  
*Spoiler* for _
_: 



I was invisibly [email protected]  Yes, I know it sounds crazy but it's true.  I felt myself being pulled to the bed and my clothes were removed and I was...err uh...yeah [email protected]  It was so pornographic I can't even get into details here in the spoiler.  I woke up feeling like I was raped and I need to report it...but to who?I even felt EVERYTHING but there was no one there.  I was being tossed around like a rag doll but I was the only thing I would see (like watching myself in a porno film getting [email protected] by air  ::disconcerted::   I don't mean to be anymore graphic than what I already am but I want to make sure you have an uncomfortable visual like I do. There was not one orifice on my body that didn't get violated.  Are you ready for this...I woke up coughing, spitting, and choking.  There, I'm just going to leave it at that  ::wtf2::  

Can someone direct me to a lucid rape counselor?  ::?:

----------


## NyxCC

:Sad:  That sounds terrible.

----------


## bemistaken

Wat's up Lucy! Boy have I missed you! Where have you been? Me...Oh, I've been with someone else named 'Reality' and boy do they suck! The entire time I was with 'Reality' I was secretly wishing I was hookin' up with you!  :Cheeky:  

Anyway...I had a lucid that was so short and stagnant it was ridiculous. However, it is worth mentioning and I don't want to make the lucid gods angry because the dry spell I was having was EPIC!  I am thankful no matter how short and stagnant it was. I was sleeping and had set intent not really stressing about it because I took a sleeping pill. My subconscious somehow broke through the sleep induced stupor I was in and I realized I was floating towards my ceiling fan. I recall trying to move away from the fan like a floppy rag doll and then I woke up. I was just so happy to be lucid that I recall going back to sleep with a smile on my face. 

All I can say is Lucy, you are my Reality!  :;-):

----------


## bemistaken

Lucy, you are amazing! As soon as I hook back up with you, you reward me with one DILD and two DEILDS last night!  :smiley:   Breaking a dry spell really does a lot for your confidence.  I recall getting lucid in a dream and I was trying my best to make the dream scene change to something me and my dream buddy are working on.  Let's just say it changed to everything but that. I woke up. Trying to DEILD my way back out and trying not to pay attention to the vibes (I felt like I was being torn in half!) I came out into the blackness. I tried to visualize my target but the vision started to fall apart and I was back in my body.  DEILD my way back out once more and tried to focus on my personal target (a book I'm trying to 'jump' into) and I saw the book outline began to form but by now I was so mentally drained I couldn't get it to stick. I slipped into a non lucid dream. Boy am I rusty!  I've got to practice on focusing on control and stabilization from the beginning, middle, and end of lucidity.  

Anyway...Lucy, you are the best.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Well Lucy,
You have me on a roll (semi)!  I woke up to vibrations 4 times last night!  I just couldn't get lift off  :armflap:  I tried all kinds of exit methods (which I usually don't have to do because either I'm already out or I just float out). I barely could remember any exit methods because I just not use to doing them.  The only one I could remember is to roll out but my mind kept playing with me and I believed if I rolled out I would roll out onto the floor and it would hurt my bad shoulder..._sigh._  The vibes would come and go and I contemplated this 4 damn times! What the hell was I thinking?!  

Anyway...I realized I should have paid no attention to the vibes in the first place and eventually, I would have either floated out or I would have realized I was already out.  Well Lucy I will chalk this up as a learning experience. 

Always grateful and always humble.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Alright! Now you are back in action! I'm so excited to see what you do next.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

> Alright! Now you are back in action! I'm so excited to see what you do next.



Ikr?!  It seems like when I took the pressure off and stop being depressed about the dry spell Lucy came back with a vengeance.  What I really realized is that I have not been writing in my workbook (in other words, Lucy is a very jealous b!tch)!.  I have to spend time with her or she will get pissed off at me  ::chuckle:: .

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy, I'm back on the meditation grind.  Meditated today for 45 minutes before slipping into a coma.  Since it is the summer I will continue to add more frequent meditation sessions to my mental practice. I always have good results when I incorporate meditation so it's time to get it on! 

See you in lucid city  ::meditate:: .

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy, nothing special to report...well I guess I do have something special because I am still meditating (that's good right?).  I am really trying to maintain peace and tranquility and the meditation helps. I was reading  :sageous:  posts and he said that you should not try to make something happen when WILDing. Many times when I am trying to WILD I find myself focusing way too much on dreamlets, noise, feelings, etc.  I am wasting energy and time focusing on these things and I have no idea why I do it. Even when I give myself the pep talk before meditation, I still find myself thinking, "Oh, there's the first dreamlet, it's happening!" _Sigh, Sigh, Sigh!_  Something will happen on its own and he said we should just let it happen by itself. Let it happen because it has no choice but to happen.  The body will fall asleep if you let it...just stay aware.  Doesn't that sound simple? This is truly the Master Key to WiLDing.  This was just _one_ of the best things that I have read on DV. I know I should have known this already but sometimes you really need to hear the simple stuff to refresh your lucid mentality  :;-): .

*"Fall asleep and stay aware"* or *"Let it happen"*

Either one sounds like a good Mantra to me.  ::lol::

----------


## Xanous

Ah the famous Sageous! Stick with his advice and you can't go wrong. I need to refresh myself with his course soon. I'm glad you keep up with meditation! You're a beast!

I was going to PM you, but I've really nothing to report. I'm making puny attempts to meditate at bed time (The only peace and quiet I get) but I keep passing out into a coma. At least the RLS has calmed down for now. I've skipped way ahead in Astral Dynamics and moved to more interesting exercises because I was getting way too bored. I'm about about to try the energy ball/circuit stuff here in a few minutes. Hope I don't fall a sleep, but maybe it will trigger a DILD if I do. I just need to work on that pesky poor recall I've been having. My extra early work hours are kicking my butt.  :Cheeky:

----------


## bemistaken

Hi Lucy, I had the most beautiful dream yet last night! I have been trying to see my aura for some time now and somehow this desire made its way into my dream. I was rubbing my hands together (probably trying to stabilize) and then I started rubbing my two pointer fingers together trying to see any color/shadow.  Then between my two pointer fingers a small ball of light formed.  The small ball of light was so bright it had no specific color at first because the light was blinding and I couldn't look directly at it. Then the ball of light dimmed a little and changed from a bright yellow to a fluorescent green.  Then I began to see patterns circling and swirling in front of me with words forming almost like a crossword puzzle.  In crossword puzzle format, I saw the words (She) Serve GOD with Enthusiasm (in this color). 

Then the patterns began to swirl again changing from one color to another. As they changed from one color to another words zoomed in and out like a crossword puzzle and shapes continued to form like geometry patterns. My eyes didn't know what to focus on first  :Boggle: .  Then the geometry patterns turned red and started to pulsate like a heartbeat (thump thump, thump thump, thump thump). Words started to form again but I can't remember what they said.  As the patterns pulsated like a heartbeat the patterns and words turned red the heart beat got stronger and stronger.  I felt the heart palpations in my physical body and woke up. I have a feeling that I was about to find out what type of heart I had but I got too excited and wrapped up in the moment. I couldn't help it...it was such a beautiful moment.

Wow. Best. Dream. Ever.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Fantastic dream!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Fantastic dream!



Thanks NyxCC! Yes it was...one I will never forget.

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy! Just getting back from a wonderful vacation on  the beach! I didn't know you like the beach also! Why didn't you tell me you were going to come visit me on vacation??? 

Anyways...I got lucid for a split second (more like an OBE I believe). I was lucid in a room with my nephews joking around and they were just laughing and cutting up. It was three of them. I was confused because we rented a house for the vacation and I thought I was in someone's hotel room and woke up. I told one of my nephews about it the next day and he told me they were in a bedroom (all three of them) laughing at the one who got really drunk and they had to put him to bed like a baby! I was like, "Wow! I thought I was in someone else's hotel room!"  

Lucy, when you show up...you show out!  ::chuckle::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Congratulations on the OBEish lucid, bemistaken!   ::happy::   (And on what sounds like a great vacation!)

How cool that you had that neat sync-up with your nephews' waking life experiences!  Keep up the great work!  Lucy has certainly followed you back home from vacation, and I'm looking forward to hearing about your next adventures.   :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

I DID IT! YES! THANK YOU GOD! I was able to do something that I have been wanting to do forever. I went through a painting! I have been practicing doing well timed wbtb sessions for the last week. I recall meditating during my wbtb and after a few minutes I was able to get lucid. I have my wbtb session narrowed down to only 10 minutes because any longer than that I will not be able to go back to sleep. I was determined to do something important because I have been in an epic dry spell. What a way to break a dry spell! 

*"The Old Streets of Italy"*

I was going to go through a beautiful painting that I have hung in my bedroom. I brought this painting years ago and it displays the lovely streets of old Italy. I was meditating on the couch in the den and I was two rooms away from my bedroom. I became lucid and got excited and found myself back in my body. I was able to DEILD myself back out and I told myself to please try and fly straight to my bedroom because it has been awhile. It took me a couple of times but I made it to my bedroom. I saw the painting on the wall and aimed straight for the center. Instead of going through the painting I slammed into it. I tried again...same thing...slammed straight into it. Took a step (or floated) back and rubbed my hands together because the dream was beginning to deteriorate. I thought to myself I only have one more chance and I really focused on where I wanted to enter the painting and this time I went through the painting! However, this is the tricky part about it. I did not end up on the old streets of Italy. I ended up in some UPS type of warehouse with boxes everywhere. When I went through the painting it was like I 'fell' into the warehouse on the other side. 

I decided that I didn't want to be in that spooky dark warehouse and did a superman pose and shot straight up into the air and pass a beautiful full moon. After I flew past the moon I ended up in a room where me and my sister use to sleep when we were young and she was talking in her sleep. She had said something about Pennsylvania Ave. and then I woke up.

Always humble and always thankful. One Love.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld and cool task completion bemistaken!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Congrats on the ld and cool task completion bemistaken!



Thanks NyxCC, its been a long time coming!

----------


## CanisLucidus

Bemistaken!!  Congratulations on this fantastic lucid dream!   ::happy:: 

I love that you made your way through the painting and then in spite of the dream surprising you by not taking you to Italy, you got to do something even cooler... fly past the moon!   :superman: 

Great job using your willpower to keep trying with the painting until things worked!  You didn't get discouraged and wound up getting great results.  Congratulations!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy!  Not much to report here...it seems like July would never end! I'm glad to see a new month because a new month means a new start! I'm going to really push myself to the limit this month and see what I can accomplish. I want to do something that I have not been able to do! I know I can do it, I just have to be disciplined and stop being so lazy.  I'll let you know how it goes and wish me LUCIDITY!  ::meditate::

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy! Thanks for giving me a visit last night and boy was it awesome! I woke up floating above my body in my bedroom.  I looked down and saw my husband asleep and for some reason, I had the thought that I didn't want to wake him being out of body  ::lol:: . So I slowly floated above his body aiming for the bedroom door.  Then all of a sudden a gust of wind (or force???) threw me back in my body and I DEILD my way back out. This wind or force continued to throw me up high into the sky and then throw me back down. And I mean way down...I began to see like layers of the Earth going down.  The speed of being thrown up and down made my stomach feel like it was going into my throat and then down to my feet.  I kept getting scared and ended up back in my body about three more time but I was still able to DEILD my way back out. This seemed to continue on forever until I got a hold of my lucid self and directed my attention on something else. 

So I decided since I couldn't do much without agitating the wind/force I would practice summoning and teleportation. I didn't know what to summon so I though a cross would be really good about now. I held out my hand (if I had one) and concentrated on the cross appearing...it DIDN'T.  I then tried teleporting to somewhere Ancient so I concentrated on a place with old temples and turned around hoping to be there...I WASN'T.  By now I was so mentally exhausted I glided back over my husband with my heart still racing and went back in my body.  

I stayed up for awhile trying to understand what that wind/force thing was. It is not really scary...well, the only thing scary about it is I don't see anything but the strength of whatever it is blows my mind!  Even thought I never see anything, it sounds like a freight train!  This has happened several times before but I have never been able to understand what it was and why does this always happen.  When it does happen, I have no control over where I'm going (being pulled) and I'm literally being dragged to some place but I always get scared and fight my way back to my body. If anyone understands this phenomena please feel free to enlighten me. Anyway Lucy, always humble and always grateful.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, bemistaken! Your lds are so full of a sort of a mystical power - I love reading them.  :smiley:  Sorry this wind force was making you uncomfortable at times. Apart from that, I think it's a really cool event and definitely exploring more. Try to slow down next time to see if the experience will have a different feel to it. The falling through Earth layers part sounded quite interesting by the way.





> I looked down and saw my husband asleep and for some reason, I had the thought that I didn't want to wake him being out of body



I do this every so often as well. The thought that I might be seen as a transparent figure or who-knows-what by my sleeping bf gets to me and I try to move away from the bed as fast as possible. In one dream, I actually ran into him in the dream corridor and startled him. After waking up checked back with the real person who was up right at that time - he said he didn't see me.  :tongue2:

----------


## bemistaken

Hi NyxCC! It is always good to hear from you and I always appreciate you reading my workbook. You have given me great support and motivation! 





> I do this every so often as well. The thought that I might be seen as a transparent figure or who-knows-what by my sleeping bf gets to me and I try to move away from the bed as fast as possible. In one dream, I actually ran into him in the dream corridor and startled him. After waking up checked back with the real person who was up right at that time - he said he didn't see me.



Ha ha! you too! That is so funny! I don't think this has happened before because I usually can't LD sleeping next to someone (most of my LDs always happen when I am alone in the bed). I really was thinking I was going to wake him up and he was going to be mad at me because he had to go to work early...so funny what the mind can do to you! 

Again, thanks for your support!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Thank you too!  ::hug::

----------


## CanisLucidus

Wow, bemistaken, congratulations on the lucid!  Sounds like a great experience, very powerful!





> I stayed up for awhile trying to understand what that wind/force thing was. It is not really scary...well, the only thing scary about it is I don't see anything but the strength of whatever it is blows my mind! Even thought I never see anything, it sounds like a freight train! This has happened several times before but I have never been able to understand what it was and why does this always happen. When it does happen, I have no control over where I'm going (being pulled) and I'm literally being dragged to some place but I always get scared and fight my way back to my body. If anyone understands this phenomena please feel free to enlighten me. Anyway Lucy, always humble and always grateful.



This part is really interesting!  At first blush it sounds like an extraordinarily powerful dream transition, which I experience on very rare occasions.

My take is that these experiences, where you go, what you encounter, will all tend to be a reflection of your state of mind.  If you can, try to project love, curiosity, and joy.  Let the fear fall away.

All of the energy in the dream begins and ends with you, so you are the source and the master of everything you see!   ::content:: 

As crazy as some of the things we see in dreams might be, we're always perfectly safe!  It can be hard to remember in the moment, but inch by inch (and with practice), I believe we can internalize that truth.

As always, your success (and your great relationship with Lucy) makes me smile!   :smiley:   I'm looking forward to your next lucid dream!

----------


## bemistaken

> My take is that these experiences, where you go, what you encounter, will all tend to be a reflection of your state of mind. If you can, try to project love, curiosity, and joy. Let the fear fall away.
> 
> All of the energy in the dream begins and ends with you, so you are the source and the master of everything you see!  
> 
> As crazy as some of the things we see in dreams might be, we're always perfectly safe! It can be hard to remember in the moment, but inch by inch (and with practice), I believe we can internalize that truth.
> 
> As always, your success (and your great relationship with Lucy) makes me smile!   I'm looking forward to your next lucid dream!



Thanks CanisLucidus! That makes me feel a lot better!  ::hug::

----------


## bemistaken

Welp Lucy, thought I would go 'old school' and start going back to documenting my WBTB sessions...it couldn't hurt  :Good idea: .

*Date:* August 17, 2015
*Method:* MILD, WBTB
*Sleeptime:* 3:00am
*WBTB:* 9:00am, stayed up for 15 minutes, Mantra (I am Lucid)
*Results:* Continued to lose consciousness and fall into several nonlucids.  

Don't think I got enough sleep because usually I have to get at least 7-8 hours of sleep to see any results. So let's see if sleeping longer and paying attention to my WBTB session length will help. 

Night, Night  :Off to Bed:

----------


## bemistaken

*Date:* August 18, 2015
*Method*: MILD, WBTB
*Sleeptime*: 4:00am
*WBTB*: 11:00am, stayed up for 15-20 minutes, Mantra (I am Lucid)
*Results*: Had a slight problem going back to sleep and when I did, it was very fragmented. I kept waking up...I believe I continued to do this because I had some errands to run and I didn't want to be late. I don't even remember having any dreams.  So it really wasn't a good morning to try to WILD. 

My schedule is clear tomorrow and I will try it again and see what happens.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

*Date:* August 27, 2015
*Method:* MILD, WBTB
*Sleeptime:* 12:00am
*WBTB:* 5:45am stayed up around 10 minutes
*Results: DILD (twice)*

Became lucid in the middle of a dream. I remember telling my DC that this is a dream and he did not believe me. I told the DC, "Go ahead and try to levitate."  He just looked at me and walked backwards. I was still lucid thinking I can control this fool and maybe I can show him how to levitate!  Then I said, "No like this" and I levitated.  I looked up for the DC and but he was gone.

In my second dream I became lucid and recall saying to myself that I was in the same dream again but my surroundings fell apart before I could stabilize it.  When I woke up I was extremely pleased with myself! 

You're the best Lucy.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Two DILDs! Well done bemistaken!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 6, 2015
Method: MILD, WBTB (Took Galantamine for the first time)
Sleeptime: 11:00ish
WBTB: 6:00am stayed up around 10 minutes
Results: DILD (twice)

*TOTM Attempt*
Wow, that was fast! Don't know if this count (didn't see my body) but here goes...
Got lucid last night and found myself floating above my bed facing the ceiling and I 'flipped' over to lay down next to my sleeping body but I didn't see it. I did see my husband on his side of the bed and my side of the bed was empty (but really messy, like the sheets and pillow was out of order???). Anyway, I attempted to squeeze in the middle of where I was 'suppose' to be and next to my husband. It worked for a hot second and then I somehow got sucked back into my body that I couldn't see and I woke up. But this was still so cool to attempt!  ::content:: 

Later on that night I realized I was lucid again when I felt some really strong vibes. Had plans to call on my dream buddy *Xanous* since I was taking Galantamine for the first time.  I called on *Xanous* and he appeared (a little blurry, but I knew it was him) with two of his children. He was holding the hands of a little girl and a little boy.  He was smiling that gorgeous *Xanous* smile and talking at the same time, but I couldn't remember was he said (damn it!).  This was the first time that I was sure that my dream buddy actually appeared when I called him!  ::content:: 

I had no idea that Galantamine worked that fast. I will say it was a little different kind of lucid for me. To try and explain I felt like things were really happening a little faster and my mind was really trying to regulate to what was happening. Usually naturally I don't have to keep up like that. So if I had to critique it, for me a lucid dream taking Galanatamine takes some getting use to...but I will also say the lucid was very clear and much more realistic than usual. 

Always humble, always thankful.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Date: October 7, 2015
Method: MILD, WBTB 
Sleeptime: 10:00ish
WBTB: 5:00am stayed up around 10 minutes
Results:Lucid (x2) DEILD and a DILD

*DILD*
Realized I was dreaming and became lucid. I tried to concentrate on an experiment I have been working on, but instead a vision of bodies floating in the sea appeared.  That vision scared me so I made myself wake up.

*DEILD*
Decided to try again since I was still 'tingling' and a vision of women at a beauty parlor appeared and they just looked at me (like I really needed my hair done...which I do  ::lol:: ).  

I concentrated on my experiment mission and instead a little boy appeared. He was adorable. He looked like he was about 5 or 6 years old in a baseball jacket and a baseball cap.  He had no face at all (like if i was drawing him in a picture, I intentionally left out the eyes, nose, mouth, etc).  I asked him what was wrong and he said, "My mommy will die before my daddy."  I said, "What is your name?" He said, "Donnie."  I said, "Donnie, do you want a hug?"  He shook his head yes and ran into my arms.  He held on to me for dear life.  Let me tell you DV family, that hug felt as real as me typing these words on my computer. I immediately felt his sorrow and as I was hugging him the scene changed to this:

His mother told him to hide under the bed and don't make a sound no matter what he hears. The father came in and was beating the mother and said he was going to kill her. The mother's face never looked toward that bedroom and at least to me, she didn't seem like she wanted to make a sound. As if she knew if she yelled, the little body would come out from under that bed.

Yeah....I still have the goosebumps.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the lds, bemistaken!  :smiley:  Does the experiment you're working on involve calling a particular dream scene? Those visions were quite interesting and the second one a bit disturbing. But I think even such scenes are meant to teach us something. I actually sometimes have dreams about other people right at bed time HI. It's like I'm being told stories about others - it's beyond words, really.

----------


## bemistaken

> Congrats on the lds, bemistaken!  Does the experiment you're working on involve calling a particular dream scene? Those visions were quite interesting and the second one a bit disturbing. But I think even such scenes are meant to teach us something. I actually sometimes have dreams about other people right at bed time HI. It's like I'm being told stories about others - it's beyond words, really.



Hi NyxCC and thank you for commenting!  What you are saying kinda make sense...I have no idea why I may see the things I see because I have always been told that what we dream are usually something for us (personally). However, now I wonder if this was for someone else or like you stated...just for me to learn something. I don't like having disturbing or odd lucids or visions during my lucids, but for some reason these are the types of dreams that follows me.  Thanks for commenting!  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Wow, bemistaken, sounds like an incredible couple of lucid experiences!  Congratulations on getting lucid!

When the scene turned nightmarish, did you feel any desire to change the outcome?  Not saying that you should or shouldn't, just curious about what you felt in the moment.  Or did it feel more like just something you were being shown and should see all the way through?

Anyway, congrats again on the success... looking forward to hearing about your next LDs!   ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

Hey Lucy, I thought I post this lucid I had earlier in the month (10/18) that I forgot about posting so here it is...

*SPLIT VISION*

I was really physically tired and thought I would just lay down for a few minutes.  Got lucid during a nap and realized I had split vision...literally. I woke up to vibes and usually I can't see a thing because it is dark.  I was pleasantly surprise to realized I could see however, there was a sight issue I never had before.  Upon opening my eyes I saw a straight line drawn straight across both my eyes, my lower eyes saw my bedroom with my physical eyes (as it would look in waking life) where everything looked normal. The top part of both my eyes were in spiritual view (dream eyes where it looked like I was looking through rose colored glasses. Everything with this vision was extremely significant and dreamy).  This was the first time that I actually got to see and experience first hand the difference of physical sight and spiritual/lucid sight at the same time.  I have read that people can see through their eyelids but I really never knew how that would look.  Usually, if I become lucid during a WILD/DEILD I am vibrating and I'm either in the process of being 'out' or already 'out.'  During this process I do "open" my eyes and I can see but for some reason I just always thought that I was not looking through my eyelids...even if I was trying to stay still and let the vibes pass so I could float out (all with my eyes open) I just thought that they were my spirit eyes already out before my body...or something like that  ::huh:: .

But this time I could actually see through my eyelids. Bottom half physical sight, top half spiritual/lucid sight. So cool.

Always humble...always grateful. Thanks Lucy.  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

That sounds really cool!  :smiley:  Congrats on the ld.

----------


## bemistaken

Hello Lucy! These last couple of months have been crazy!  I spent the beginning of the year with you and I promise I will end this year with you! I will not go out of 2015 without our quality time. Sorry I have been missing but I had so many life issues come at me all at once I had no choice...but I'm here for you now and that is all that matters. See you soon!  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

Well said, bemistaken! Let's have a very lucid finish of the year!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

_Luuuuccccyyyy...I'm Hooooommmee_!  ::tongue::   I must say I am excited to report back to you after my hiatus!  Where do I start???

Well, since the last time I talked with you many things have changed in my life.  All related to work, family, friends, and a partial mental breakdown.  Some good news and some not so good news. I have discovered that no matter how much we try to prepare for changes in life we never can be fully prepared.  I have had changes in my job in which I am working for a new organization. I have had changes in my home life in which I have finally gotten one child to stand on their own as an adult (so much work is involved in assisting a young little bird out of the nest in building their own nest as a young and mature 'bird').  I have had a couple of sudden deaths in the family in which no one is ever prepared for.  

I should be broken, beaten, and bruised from what 2015 has dished out. On New Years Day, I always set myself up for a couple of goals and my main goal this year was to be ENLIGHTENED.  I know Lucy...I really set myself up!  What I have discovered about 'finding myself' is that how I react to life's role changes will determine how successful I am in enlightenment.  If I react in a negative way then that could hinder my understanding of who I am.  I have prayed, meditated, chanted, took all of my meds  ::chuckle:: , and sung every spiritual song that I knew to help me deal with these challenges.  You know what I discovered?  As bad as it can look I AM STILL IN CONTROL.  Even when it looks like my world is ceasing to exist and I am surrounded by darkness there is still a slither of light somewhere buried deep within me.  If I can harness this light from deep within I can harness internal control.  I can accept what is happening and choose to fall apart in a million pieces or I can give you a million reasons why I choose not to fall apart.  

Throughout everything that I have been through I still find my way back to the open arms of *Dreamviews*...my peace and tranquility in the middle of a tumultuous storm. I must give a shoutout to my *Dream Buddy Xanous* who continued to send me words of encouragement. * Xanous*, you may not think those little messages meant nothing but I am hear to tell you...they did  ::hug::   I know how busy you are and you didn't have to take the time out to think of me.  On some of my bad days, your little message of "Hey Buddy!"  was just enough to make me change my mind about doing something I know I would have regretted.  Nothing serious...but serious enough that I know I would have regret doing it.  *Thank you Xanous*.

Lucy, you were there for me also.  I was able to get to you (Lucid) a couple of time throughout all of the chaos.  I recall just getting lucid in a dream for no reason and waking up because I was not sure what was going on.  The other time I got lucid was in the middle of the night...I just found myself floating.  I haven't been able to think during this time so I just kinda floated from one end of the ceiling to the other.  I recall how wonderful it felt.  I felt so light and 'tingly' that I remember I just didn't want the feeling to end.  I remember experiencing the 'tingles' from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet (if I had a head and feet).  I was able to move the tingles from one end to the other...man what a feeling!  Even when you think everyone and everything has abandoned you in your time of need, it is such a great feeling to know that my Lucy is always there.  Even buried deep within the sh#t Lucy is still there waiting on me.  Thank you Lucy.

So, as 2016 comes flying through the air with the greatest of ease what should I contemplate?  I'm still here, still alive, and I ain't going nowhere.  So what am I going for in 2016?  

Me:  "Heard this _Bih_ named Enlightenment lookin' for me.  Well, tell her I'm right here!  I ain't goin' no where! Enlightenment, what's good?!  Where you at?!  Enlightenment Part Deuce! I'M STILL HERE!"

BTW Lucy, I have chosen not to fall apart  ::D: .  

One Love. 

Love Always, 
Bemistaken.

----------


## bemistaken

*Meditation Thoughts This Week*

Slowly surrendering...finding myself this week slowly letting go of things I can't control.  Also, trying not to feel guilty about letting go.  What I'm realizing is that letting go should not bring shame and guilt but peace and understanding.  Stop trying to talk myself out of doing something good for me.  

To be continued...

----------


## MeohMyoh

So glad you made it through. I know exactly what you mean about how much a little hello here and there can do. I would have totally given up on lots of things if it wasn't for my buddy here Milly. 2015 was a struggle but 2016 is meant to be a good year for shaking off the old and all things that do not serve us well. So heres to all of us.
hmm  ok I lost the battle gonna send you a hug  ::hug::  I was trying to act all sensible but failed

----------


## bemistaken

> So glad you made it through. I know exactly what you mean about how much a little hello here and there can do. I would have totally given up on lots of things if it wasn't for my buddy here Milly. 2015 was a struggle but 2016 is meant to be a good year for shaking off the old and all things that do not serve us well. So heres to all of us.
> hmm  ok I lost the battle gonna send you a hug  I was trying to act all sensible but failed



Happy New Year back to you MeohMyoh!  Here is a hug  ::hug::  (and a kiss  ::kiss:: ) right back to you and thank you for your comments!

----------


## bemistaken

*JANUARY 1, 2016
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*
What a wonderful surprise and blessing to be able to get lucid three times on New Years Day (which is also my birthday!). I couldn't have asked for a better birthday present. I was taking one of those "after gorging yourself with food" naps and I recall opening my eyes...but they were my lucid eyes and I was not yet out of body. I was tingling from head to toe.  My mind was playing tricks on my because I saw my husband staring at me and he wasn't even home. I tried to roll out but I kept feeling my physical legs move and the tingling would stop and I would end up totally back in the physical.  I was able to DEILD two more times but every attempt I tried to get out (roll out method, climbing rope method, etc) I was never able to fully get out of my body. At one point, the tingling increased so bad that I wanted to just roll out of the bed and take the chances of hurting my body but my mind kept confusing me and I got scared and decided not too. I gave up and just physically got out of the bed. I did piss myself off by not just going ahead and rolling out (even if I was in physical at least I can say I went ahead with the attempt). I thought my husband could have been in the room destroying my attempt but just like I thought, he was no where to be found.  Why do I always fall for stuff like that?  Anyway, I was too happy to be mad. I haven't gotten lucid in awhile and I was not going to let this spoil it!  Lucy, looking forward to more in 2016.

Always humble. Always grateful. One Love.

----------


## Xanous

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

I'm sorry you've been having a tough time, but I am so happy you've been meeting up with Lucy. Congrats! I've been super distracted with life , but I think about you a lot and I am always rooting for you. I'm glad that my messages are helpful to you and whatever it was I'm glad you didn't do it. 

While reading your post, one thing keeps coming to mind... something I've learned through my own path to enlightenment is that YOU ALWAYS HAVE A CHOICE. You can't always choose your circumstances, but you certainly can choose how you want to handle things. Emotions will change and you've always got a choice in how you react. I don't always remember this, but do strive to maintain this type of mindfulness.

Stay strong. You got this!  ::D: 

Your last LD series is really interesting. I often find it difficult to know what the heck is really going on, but 9 times out of 10 I realize that I should just go for it. I'm often surprised when I realize I haven't move my physical body one bit. Next time, I think you should go ahead and risk falling into the floor.

----------


## MeohMyoh

Congrats! and you seem to have such a sweet friend in Xanous, all good  ::D:

----------


## bemistaken

*January 4, 2016*
*DILD & DEILD*
Thank you for blessing me with another moment to realize I do have a soul.  Got lucid several times last night.  Meditated before I went to bed on just letting go and letting GOD in. Woke up to some intense vibrations and I just let it happen.  Once I was 'out' I decided that I was not going to do anything.  I was not going to try to remember the TOTM, wasn't thinking about accomplishing any goals, wasn't thinking about challenging myself.  The only thing that I wanted in being lucid was to just BE.  I was being moved backwards again, but I didn't fight it...I just let it happen.  I recall being dragged through my walls and through the roof of my house...all while going backwards.  I use to get scared but this time I didn't even think that it was odd.  I have decided to stop trying to figure out this phenomena and just let it happen.  The time will come for me to be ready to see whatever I am suppose to see while going backwards.  That's when understanding and comprehension will come. No hurry. 

*Just Be.*  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Wow our transitions are so similar. Congrats on rocking the lucidity!  :Rock out:  Letting go is really important sometimes

----------


## NyxCC

What an awesome start of the new year! Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

Hello my love!  Thank you so much for sticking with me during my hiatus.  You gave me a visit last night and it felt wonderful. I can't remember how I got lucid, but I do recall when I did get lucid I was blind.  I went back in my body and was able to DEILD my way back out and all I can remember was that my husband was holding my hand and my church Minister was there also. I can't remember what we were doing...after something (???) I woke up.  I didn't even care how awkward the dream was because I was lucid and that was good enough for me.  It feels great to be back in the swing of things. I have been meditating for the month of February and I always feel as limp as a noodle when I'm finished.  Meditation is awesome!  Time to get back to my lucid goals! See you soon Lucy  ::kiss::

----------


## bemistaken

Meditation sessions today and they felt wonderful. Getting back into the swing of 'letting go' and I plan on continuing  :;-): .

----------


## bemistaken

Meditated everyday this week for 1-1.5 hours.  I'm am doing very well with this and I hope to continue improvement.  It is really hard trying to clear the chatter and it may take around 20 minutes for me to clear it all before I can 'feel' at peace.  Gotta keep pushing!

----------


## bemistaken

Wow...I've been gone for awhile that I barely recognize the mobile site! Looks good! Had several life changes take my concentration, but I'm slowly working my way back. As always... Feels good to be home.

----------


## bemistaken

Trying to get back to a routine...

April 25, 2016-Present

*Meditation:* 1 to 1.5 hours a day

*Exercise:* Run 3-4 times a week for at least 1 hour

*Diet:* Meh...

*Dream Journaling:* Pretty good!

*Lucidity:* Nothing...but I will say my dream recall is better then what it use to be.  I recall in one dream that I knew I was dreaming but I didn't do anything about it. I even said in my dream, "I'm dreaming" but I still didn't do anything and I went along with the dream...Damn!

I have had many obstacles/challenges (personal) this year so I know that my stress level is hindering me. Slowly but surely I'm taking control over my sanity and I know things will get better for me. 

Signing off!

----------


## bemistaken

May 8, 2016-May 14, 2016

Meditation: 1 to 1.5 hours a day

Exercise: Run 3-4 times a week for at least 45 minutes

Diet: Pretty good!  I dropped 4 pounds since the last posting and I'm not even dieting. Just trying to refresh my spirit with good healthy food and exercise.

Dream Journaling: 3-4 entries this week.

Daytime Awareness Work:  Yes, with questioning my reality with RRC's. Also doing a lot of Frying Man's Attention, Reflect and Recall this week.  Been somewhat hard because I'm a teacher and my job has me so distracted all the time, but school will be out soon for the summer and I will be able to focus more on this.

Lucidity: Vivid dreams but no lucids...I'm on a new sleep medication and it leaves me feeling like a damn zombie in the morning. I don't like it at all! I feel so nauseated in the morning and I believe I will tell my doctor to take me off of this one. I rather have insomnia than be nauseated.

Signing off!

----------


## NyxCC

Hey Bemistaken! Good job on the regular exercise and meditation. It must be very invigorating.  :smiley:  

Those insomnia pills don't sound very good. Have you tried using melatonin instead? It's a sleep aid but not as powerful as the ones I suppose you're prescribed.

----------


## bemistaken

> Hey Bemistaken! Good job on the regular exercise and meditation. It must be very invigorating.  
> 
> Those insomnia pills don't sound very good. Have you tried using melatonin instead? It's a sleep aid but not as powerful as the ones I suppose you're prescribed.



Hi NyxCC! I'm going to try Melatonin again because this sleep medicine  too powerful. I'm so hung over the next day!

----------


## bemistaken

Redemption.

*May 15, 2016-May 20, 2016*

*Meditation:* 1 hour a day

*Exercise:* Run 3-4 times a week for at least 45 minutes

*Diet*: Pretty good! I dropped 2 pounds this week  :smiley: .

*Dream Journaling:* 3-4 entries this week.

*Daytime Awareness Work:* Same from last week.  "Yes, with questioning my reality with RRC's. Also doing a lot of Frying Man's Attention, Reflect and Recall this week."  School is out so I will try to really concentrate of my awareness and reflection.

*Lucidity:* Yes.  Finally had confirmation that I DO INDEED HAVE A SOUL.  On May 20, 2016, I recall waking up to strong vibrations (I was taking a nap).  I hadn't had a lucid in months (almost three months to be exact).  When I realized I was lucid, I was careful not to get to anxious or upset...I wasn't trying to do a TOTM or practice a certain skill like flying or going through a wall.  I just wanted to be in the moment...be at peace. I recall me smiling and just floating in and out of my physical body.  I lost count of the DEILDS, but it doesn't matter to me...I wasn't trying to keep count.  I believe I have reached a certain level of lucid dreaming that my personal count of lucids doesn't matter to me anymore. I've made the decision to now focus on the quality of the lucid...not the quantity.

During my lucid all I wanted to do was control my emotions. In the past, I realized that when I get excited during a lucid I will be dragged by some type of invisible force, wind, and/or suction and I didn't want that to happen.  Because I hadn't been lucid in so many weeks I just wanted to get back into the feel of being lucid.  I practiced focusing on objects, tried to relax and not be so anxious just because I would end up back in my body, and truly tried to capture the feel of the transition. In essence, I just let things happen from one single moment to the next without analyzing the moment to death...it was refreshing.

Always humble and always grateful. 
Bemistaken.

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! Congrats!  :smiley:  Love how you enjoyed this ld.

----------


## bemistaken

*My beautiful Mother, a Turtle, and Two Doves...*

*Dream #1*: I saw my mother, yet when I was looking at her she looked like a younger version of myself but I knew it was my mother. She was smiling and very happy in a beautiful bright red dress...grinning from ear-to-ear

*Dream #2*: A huge turtle staring me straight in the eye.  The big turtle didn't move or do anything...it just kept staring me straight in the eye.

*Dream #3*: A beautiful white dove being carried in the mouth of a beautiful big white dog (or white horse). I could tell the dove was unable to fly and the dove just laid in the mouth of the dog. The big white dog was very careful to not be too rough with the beautiful delicate white dove.

*Dream #4*: Another white dove flying erratically in a cage. I felt that the bird wanted to leave the cage, so I told the bird to just leave, but the bird would not leave out of the cage.  It continued to fly haphazardly all around the cage...never flying out of the little cage door. It finally got tired of flying nowhere and laid down on the floor of the cage exhausted. I was sad because I knew all the dove had to do was leave the cage and it would be happy.

----------


## bemistaken

*DATE:* June 7, 2016
*METHOD*: WBTB and MILD
*SLEEP:* 6 1/2 to almost 7 hours
*WBTB:* 40-45 minutes
WILD x1 and DEILD x3

Did something I haven't done in a long time...a WBTB.  It worked.  I now realize that I have to have a lot of sleep and stay up for a little longer than I thought.  In the past, I have done WBTBs after about 4-5 hours of sleep and I would stay up around 15-20 minutes.  I suffer from insomnia so I always had a fear that I would not be able to go back to sleep if I stayed up any longer.  

Over the past couple of weeks I have been dabbling with how long I should stay up. Well, this morning I told myself I would push the fear factor of not being able to go back to sleep in the back of my mind and I would stay up longer, so I stayed up for approx. 40-45 minutes.  I usually go to bed around 1 or 2 am, but last night I went to bed around 3 am.  This is not unusual. I woke up around 9:40am and I stayed up for the 40-45 minutes. I did what most of the facilitators and teachers say to do, so I kept my thoughts on being dreamy, calm, and lucid.  Honestly, I kept telling myself to anticipate getting lucid (I believe this made a world of difference).

*This is what happened...*

I stuck with my new mantra, "I am Lucid."  I ignore the noise and dreamlets (all while still kinda noting these are signs I'm almost sleep). I black out a couple of times but get right back to "I am Lucid." I notice a feeling like a heavy blanket landing on top of me and I start to 'tingle' from head to toe.  This is my personal sign vibrations are upon me and I take a dive into the vibes and I roll out.  I couldn't (and could) believe it! I haven't been able to do a good WILD in months, but I truly was able to stay alert and witness the transition.  I felt myself still vibrating like crazy so I just kinda hold on, but then the vibes weakened and went away and I was back in my physical body.  I was able to DEILD back out and I immediately went into stabilization mode.  Once stabilized, I wanted to just practice on the quality of the lucid so I did a few skills I haven't done in a while.  I took off flying and trying to maintain control but I got a little 'drunk superman' and ended back in my physical body.  I DEILD out back and forth around 3 or 4 times until I was too mentally drained to do anything else and I allowed myself to be in physical.  

*Just a side note*: I don't ever recall having this happen to me before but I do remember that every time I DEILD my way back out I would look down at my lucid body and I would have on different clothes.  One time, I was totally a different person...like I had the body of a child...a little boy. Strange (???).

Always humble. Always grateful.

----------


## ThreeRainbows

Just want to say... been reading your workbook, and ... I love you. I just love you. You're doing so awesome.  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Just want to say... been reading your workbook, and ... I love you. I just love you. You're doing so awesome.




Hello ThreeRainbows! You have made my day!  Let's be friends! (friend request sent!) Have a wonderful day and a very LUCID night!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

I just discovered your workbook.  Amazing!  I've had a few WILDS, which were the most bizarre and exhilarating experiences of my life, as well as one OBE years ago that scared the daylights out of me.  But I want more!  I love reading about your experiences!   ::holycrap::

----------


## bemistaken

> I just discovered your workbook.  Amazing!  I've had a few WILDS, which were the most bizarre and exhilarating experiences of my life, as well as one OBE years ago that scared the daylights out of me.  But I want more!  I love reading about your experiences!




Thank you so much for reading my workbook! I appreciate it! Let's be friends (friend request sent)!  Hope to talk with you soon!  :smiley:

----------


## dreamingaze

It's so great to see other people with this same passion!  I feel like such an alien with most people because of my interest in the spiritual implications of lucid dreaming.  The looks I get when I try to explain this stuff...I even have a reality check tattooed right on my arm, and that is especially hard to explain.  LOL.  

I really like how you added your goals to your signature.  What a great idea.  I think I might try that so my goals are right in front of me all the time.

----------


## bemistaken

Just when I thought I had you figured out you throw me a curve ball Lucy!

*WILD X1*

I'm just coming back from vacation on a cruise ship and I thought there is no way I will become lucid on this trip. For those of you who have taken a cruise before you know the music and partying goes _on and on 'til the break of dawn!_ 

On my second to the last night on the ship, I woke up extra early to try to beat the long breakfast lines. I slept around 6 to maybe 6 1/2 hours, so by around 7am I was getting my breakfast on a tray and heading back to my cabin to eat in peace.  I ate a huge breakfast and downed a couple cups of coffee.  By now my husband was waking up and asking me how long the lines were and why didn't I bring him back something to eat (I did, he just didn't like the healthy choices of food that I brought back).  My husband decided that he will head down to get his own breakfast.  Being alone in the room I decided to lay back down for a quick nap since it was still so early.  I laid there thinking that 6 to 6 1/2 hours is a long time for me to sleep.  I also thought that there is no way that I should be able to WILD after going down four flights of stairs, getting a tray full of food, passing so many people and having to say' Good Morning' to them because they said it to me, walking up four flights of stairs again, then eating and drinking two strong cups of coffee.  Note that being LUCID is ALWAYS on my mind, from the time I close my eyes to the time they open...I try my best to stay aware and recall.  Laying in bed with my eyes closed I thought to myself, "Why am I vibrating?"  I thought I was dreaming at first but I knew I wasn't because I just watched my husband leave out the door and I had just closed my eyes.  I was tingling and I decided THIS IS HAPPENING and I concentrated on my 'third eye' and the vibrations shook me straight out of myself.  I needed to do a RC so I levitated and it worked.  I was in shock!  

*So what's the big deal?*

I had a WILD recently in which I discovered that I need a lot of sleep before I attempt to do a WILD (a minimum of 6 hours and no less then that).  I also found out that my timing for a good WBTB is unusually long at around 40-45 minutes.  For me, the big deal is that I never had stayed up so long and did so many things and still be able to WILD!  From the time I woke up to get breakfast to the time I laid back down had to be around 50 minutes (at least).  The facilitators, moderators, and teachers are correct when they say you need to practice with the timing!  Did I already know this...yes, but I was always reluctant to stay up for a long time fearing that I wouldn't be able to go back to sleep.  I would always try to run back to the bed after around 20 or 30 minutes.

I know that everyone is unique in their own way but I want to know what is up with really long WBTBs?  Does anyone else have their WBTBs timed at almost 1 hour??? Also, I didn't know that you could be so active during a WBTB...or is this just a fluke?  

Anyway Lucy...always grateful. Always humble.
Bemistaken

----------


## bemistaken

June 23, 2016
Total Sleep Time: 7 hours
Meditation: 4-5 times a week for at least 45 minutes
Exercise: Running 45-60 minutes 5 times a week
Method: *DILD*

This morning I did something I never have done in my life...in a *DILD*, I was able to interact with a DC.  This may seem very small to some, but it is monumental to me.  You see, interacting with a DC has been one of my goals listed in my signature for almost two years.  I very seldom DILD...usually because I believe everything I see in a dream.  However, something happened in my dream this morning that usually never happens to me.  

Here's my story...

I recall I was on my 2nd or 3rd dream and all of a sudden I just got really focused and I became lucid.  I remember seeing a little black dog.  I'm famous for going back into my body quickly (mostly during a WILD), so I started doing things that I do with WILD so I can stay lucid.  I started rubbing my hands together and told myself to stay focused on the dog.  I recall I was still rubbing my hands together and the dog stopped moving and stayed still right in front of my by my feet.  I wanted to do something extraordinary so I decided to change the dog into a ball. Mind you that I have never change anything into something, but I have always believed I could do it if I tried.  Still rubbing my hands together and never taking my eyes off the dog I said (in my head), "Turn into a ball now!"  Let me tell you DV family, I have absolutely no experience with SUMMONING OR INTERACTION WITH DC's, so I was not ready for what was manifesting right in front of me.  Stay with me as I try to explain what I saw.  As soon as I said 'turn into a ball now' the little black dog broke apart into small little pieces... ::hrm:: , like little black particles floating at my feet where the dog once stood (trying my best to give you a picture here).  As it broke into small particles, the particles turned red and then clumped together and blew up like a balloon into a red ball...are you getting the picture?  OMG! IT WAS AMAZING! I have never been able to do something like that, nor see something like that!  

But guess what? That is not the end of the story!  I turned my head to look over my shoulder and the scene changed to like a swimming pool party.  I felt like I could do anything after what I just witness, so I walked over to a DC standing by the pool and I told him, "Hey you! Go jump into that pool now!"  He didn't say a word, he turned around and on command, he jumped into the pool ('sideways style' like a synchronized swimmer)!  I laughed so hard I believe I woke my damn self up!  :Big laugh: 

I can now put that *Red X* in my goal box as completing the task of interacting with a DC! Don't seem like much, but to me...I just won the lottery! I did it!  :Fame: 

Always humble. Always grateful.
Bemistaken

----------


## Xanous

Holy heck dream buddy!! I'm so happy you got to experience this. That must have been so cool. I'm really proud of you for holding the dream together and having so much control! Congratulations  :smiley:

----------


## bemistaken

> Holy heck dream buddy!! I'm so happy you got to experience this. That must have been so cool. I'm really proud of you for holding the dream together and having so much control! Congratulations



Thanks Buddy,
I'm just trying to be just a little bit like you (my hero and you're still the best  ::hug:: )! Love ya!

----------


## bemistaken

*Week of June 27, 2016*

*Meditation:* 45 minutes
*Exercise:* Running 4 times a week for 45-60 minutes 
*Sleep Time:* Focus on getting no less than 6.5-7 hours of sleep before attempting any method for LDing
*Continue to practice:* ADA, Reflect and Recall

*Affirmation:* _"I am more than this."_

Bemistaken

----------


## bemistaken

July 2, 2016

Unusual dream...a black panther pulled a gun on me and I took him down. I wrestled and fought with the black panther until I was able to disarm the creature and I killed it. I was happy, yet I knew something was wrong with the situation of fighting a black panther (I should have gotten lucid here).  My emotions took over me in the dream and I was just happy that I didn't get shot  ::wtf:: .

----------


## NyxCC

Hey, just dropping by to thank you for the nice words and to say that you are amazing!  :smiley: 

Every single time that I see you post here no matter how my day went, you put a smile on my face.

----------


## bemistaken

*July 19, 2016*
*Total Sleep Time:* none
*Meditation:* 4-5 times a week for at least 45 minutes
*Exercise*: Running 45-60 minutes 5 times a week (down to 135 lbs!)
*Method:* Had no intent in using a method during my nap
*Results:* WILD 

I was so sleepy today and I decided to lay down for a nap.  As soon as my head hit the bed I felt the weakest of a vibration.  Not too unusual because I can feel myself vibrate just about doing anything (watching TV, on the phone, reading).  When I'm doing an activity the vibes are very weak and slightly noticeable.  Anyway, I felt the weak vibe and I thought, _"I wonder..."_  I concentrated on my third-eye and the vibrations became stronger and stronger.  A couple of times I felt myself trying too hard and the vibes would go away.  When this happened, I would release the tension I had on my third-eye and go back to relaxing my physical body and the vibes automatically would return.  

For a moment, I heard children laughing but I wasn't going to fall for this (we have kids next door, but I just treated this as the regular 'noise' we should all ignore). So, I tried to intensify the vibes with my third-eye again and I felt myself trying to wiggle out but I couldn't.  I knew I was close...so I just kept calm, relaxed my body, waited for my vibes, concentrated on third-eye and...I was out. * I came out in a way I never had before...crucifixion style.  My physical body was laying on my left side, but I rose out of my body face up, crucifixion style with both of my arms stretch out on either side and I was standing straight up!  It was so beautiful!* I came out in the dark and was so happy that I just wandered in the dark with my arms still stretched out (I forgot to call out for light).  I wanted to see so right when I was going to ask for sight my cell phone ranged...damn it!  Normally I turn everything off and go to my lucid hide out where I can't hear nothing (no technology allowed and I can't hear any noise from the outside). I only laid down in my bedroom because I 'thought' I was going to just rest my eyes.  Oh well, a lucid is a lucid and how neat this one was to come out positioned like that?!  Thanks Lucy! You always surprise me.

Always grateful...always humble.
Bemistaken.

P.S. I think I found my rhythm for my WILDs

1.  Lay down and go to sleep (for me I must get at least 6.5-7 hours of sleep, but I have slept as long as 8 hours with a WBTB and was still able to get lucid)
2.  WBTB and stay up for at least 55-60 minutes
3.  Lay back down
4.  Place my intent on staying slightly awake (personally, for me this means feeling my body fall back to sleep.  Again, for me, I personally have vibrations as my clue and/or I can feel my body feel like a heavy blanket just laid on top of me and I know I'm close).
5. Concentrate on my third-eye
6.  Use an exit method to come out
7. Stabilize dream and don't forget to ask for light if I'm in the dark

This seems to work for me every time when I WILD and I hope it helps someone else. Remember, everyone of us is different and just because some of these things happen and work for me doesn't necessarily mean that it will work for you.  It has taken me around 2-3 years to truly come up with a good WBTB time and understand that I need a lot of sleep before I even attempt.  So continue to practice, practice, practice, and whatever you do...DON'T GIVE UP! 

One Love.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the awesome WILD!  :smiley: 

Very interesting about your daytime vibes. Are they similar to wild vibes then but just weaker in intensity? When did you start experiencing them /or noticing them?

----------


## bemistaken

> Congrats on the awesome WILD! 
> 
> Very interesting about your daytime vibes. Are they similar to wild vibes then but just weaker in intensity? When did you start experiencing them /or noticing them?



Hello Lovely!
To answer your question...my daytime vibes are weaker in intensity.  I'll try to explain in a short version.  Before I joined DV, I didn't even know what 'vibes' were.  Since I was young, I would be waken out of my sleep with vibes so strong I felt like I was being shook straight out of my body...like electricity and the sound of very loud buzzing.  The vibes and buzzing have always been with me.  So if I'm partially sleep or sleep, the vibrations are very intense and I just hold on for dear life until eventually...I pop (or float) out.  

Since I have been learning so much from being a member here, I have learned to pay attention to everything including my body.  I have noticed that just around last year during the day, I can feel myself 'tingle.'  The tingling can range from ever so slight to pretty noticeable.  When I realize that I'm tingling, I'm never around anyone.  If my husband or sons are home and I'm up by myself with my insomnia watching TV, I can feel myself tingling from head to toe...but again I'm still by myself.  I can never feel my vibes (or tingles) if there are a lot of people around me.

I don't know if this is normal (maybe you can help me) but I can make myself vibrate without me even being nowhere near sleep.  Just like I'm typing right now, I can concentrate on my third-eye and within one blink of my eyes I can feel the vibes.  If I choose to bring on vibes while fully alert, they are soft, but if I continue to concentrate they grow stronger...but I'm still alert and it will take awhile because I have to get to a point where my body is relaxed.  If I try this when I meditate and go into a deep enough trance, I will WILD.

My question to you is...is this normal? Like something natural and normal body stuff that can be explained or is this abnormal?

Any information is helpful and thanks for your questions!

----------


## fogelbise

Hi you two  :smiley:   NyxCC's vibes question showed up in my profile activity and caught my interest. I really don't know the answer to your question, but I can bring on very weak vibrations during the day with some effort and I have noticed vibrations and their connection to dreaming since I started lucid dreaming in adulthood. It seems that the vibrations while in bed are connected to how close I am to dreaming and I can sometimes intensify them to enter a dream but I am not very good at that yet. I don't know if that helps at all.

----------


## bemistaken

> Hi you two   NyxCC's vibes question showed up in my profile activity and caught my interest. I really don't know the answer to your question, but I can bring on very weak vibrations during the day with some effort and I have noticed vibrations and their connection to dreaming since I started lucid dreaming in adulthood. It seems that the vibrations while in bed are connected to how close I am to dreaming and I can sometimes intensify them to enter a dream but I am not very good at that yet. I don't know if that helps at all.



Thank you Fogelbise! Yes, and any additional information I can hear on this topic to research is always a help! Thanks again!

----------


## NyxCC

> My question to you is...is this normal? Like something natural and normal body stuff that can be explained or is this abnormal?
> 
> Any information is helpful and thanks for your questions!



Before any elaborations I would love to answer your question with your own signature quote.  :smiley: 

In addition, I think it's pretty fair to assume that your lucid dreaming practices have strenghtened your ability to feel and induce these sensations - especially since they were accompanying sleep so often already. And now you are able to activate these even in the waking state, but as you mentioned it happens in state of relaxation. I find this really exciting.  :smiley:  

By the way, my own experiences with light tingling during the day come mainly from focusing on the crown chakra. I usually don't get these when falling asleep (plus I am still more of a DILDer) but there's definitely plenty to explore regarding using the crown chakra or third eye chakra as focus points when falling asleep or to induce vibrations and follow with wild.

Fogelbise, thanks for sharing your experiences on this!

----------


## bemistaken

*July 27, 2016*
*Meditation Session:* 45 minutes
*Method*: WILD
*Exercise:* Still running 4-5 times a week...have increase time from 45min to 60 min.

Felt vey tired after doing a lot of work on my computer and needed to lay down to rest my eyes.  I remember the last time I said I was going to 'rest my eyes' I ended up doing a WILD. So I set my intent to do the same thing...


As soon as I laid down I could feel slight tingling from head to toe. I remained calm and tried to make my body go limp.  This was hard because every time I went limp I would almost go to sleep.  I would jolt myself out of it and had to go through the motions all over again.  After around 15 minutes I felt a 'swoosh' of imaginary wind go across my body and the vibes were not far away.  This transition was a little different because I really didn't feel myself come out like I usually do.  I just looked around my bedroom and realized I had already came out.  I believe maybe that imaginary wind may have been my transition instead of the vibes.  That's why I can't rely on vibrations and they really should be ignored like the teachers on DV tell me.  Lately I have been talking a lot about my experience with vibrations, so I believe that I will just look at vibrations as a sign...not necessarily that I'm close to being lucid (because in this situation, I believe I already was), but just as it is...a sign.  Anyway, I thought it would be neat to document this type of transition just for my record book.  

BTW, nothing important or fancy happened while I was out (even though it doesn't have to, just happy to get a lucid), just wanted to document this type of transition for myself.  

Always humble...always grateful.
Bemistaken

----------


## bemistaken

*July 30, 2016*
*Meditation Session:* 55 minutes
*Trying something New:* Focus on third-eye after every other breath 
*Method:* MILD, WBTB
*Time WBTB:* 45 minutes
*Exercise:* Ran 60 minutes that evening
*Results* WILD and DEILDx2
*Total sleep time:* 7.5-8 (ish) hours

I did my WBTB for around 45 minutes after sleeping approximately 7.5 hours.  My husband was in the bed and my 'lucid hangout' (spare bedroom or the couch) was taken because both of my grown ass sons had come home to visit.  I tried to just lay there in the dark and focus on relaxation and good positive energy and I knew this was difficult because my husband snores and moves a lot in his sleep.  I truly didn't have anywhere to go and be by myself so I sucked it up and took the situation for what it was.  Trying to get lucid with my husband in bed is never easy for me, but I thought since I came this far I should be able to teach myself another person should not interfere...but he kept interfering (touching me, stoking my arm...yea, you know where this is going).  I told him "Not now, later." He knows that is code for, "Get the f#ck off of me, I'm trying to go back to sleep and get lucid!  I only have a small window of time where this can work!"  He understood and rolled as far away from me that he could get to while aggressively throwing the covers over him (yea he was mad, but I will make it up to him  :Cheeky: ).  

*Anyway, this is when the magic happened:*

While in my third eye concentration phase, I remember my vibes came on very, very strong.  I popped out feeling like I was peeled from a boiled egg.  Before I could think about what I wanted to do, a strong wind had blown me up into the sky.  Usually when I want to fly there is a process. My process is to think about flying, strike a superman pose, and off I go.  This time I was not thinking about flying...I was just flying in a bright sky all of the sudden.  This is where it gets weird...as I was flying, flowers were flying next to me in an almost geese formation...flapping around and everything.  I stared at the flower thinking how they remind me of Magnolias (after all, I do live in the south).  The flowers even had the thick green leaves still attached to them as they used these leaves as wings.  If I slowed down, they slowed down, if I sped up, they sped up.  I was losing lucid energy and found myself back in my body and I DEILD out again.  The flying flowers were gone (of course) and I guess that disappointment made me go back in my physical body so I DEILD out again.  I knew this was my last shot so I just thought about summoning my spiritual guide from real life.  Anyone that knows me know that I'm not that great with summoning but I didn't let that stop me.  I called his name and I did manage to summon a shadowy figure of someone holding out his arm...then I woke up.  I can't say that is was my waking life spiritual guide, but I felt no fear.  I believe that if I would have had more lucid energy I could have seen who it was.  During the third DEILD, my clarity seems to get worse so instead of everything being clear, it seems to turn grey and not too long after this I will be in a pitch black void.  

I looked around to be sure I was back in my bedroom and there was no need for a reality check...my husband was all up on me.  _Sigh_...I truly wanted to cuss him out.

Always humble and always grateful.  :smiley: 
Bemistaken

----------


## bemistaken

August 14, 2016
Method: MILD, WBTB
Time WBTB: 40 (ish) minutes
Exercise: Walk 45 minutes
Results: WILD and DEILDx2
Total sleep time: 8-9 (ish) hours

Went through the process of setting intent on WILDing this morning.  Had a good nights rest and did a WBTB...I could barely hold my eyes open, but I forced myself to stay up with my unusually long WBTB timeframe of at least 45 minutes.  By the time 45 minutes had past, I was nodding off and moderately vibrating as soon as my head hit the pillow.  I forced myself to stay alert as I concentrated on my third eye...within seconds I was successfully 'out.'  I recalled seeing myself as someone else (same mind but I had a different funny looking body).  I was on a cruise ship getting ready to go up or down some stairs.  I ended up back in my physical body and I was able to DIELD myself back out.  I found myself still on the cruise ship and I passed by a mirror that 'just happened to appear out of no where.'  I wanted to see how I looked in a mirror because I hadn't done this task in a while.  

Three strange things were happening all at once.  I felt like I was in 'first, second, and third person' in unison.  First, I felt myself thinking and being as a third person.  Second, I was looking at my physical self in the mirror and I felt my physical self pose in the mirror.  Not only did I see an image of me in the mirror (the one where I was 'me' in mind but not in body), but then I saw something else.  Third, I saw another image...something was 'floating' above my right shoulder but I couldn't make out what it was.  It gets even stranger...the entity didn't have a face or shape, but I felt that it was in communication with me.  I know this sounds ridiculous but it is the only way I can explain whatever it was that I saw.  There was no shape, face, or even color...but something was moving on top of my right shoulder in the mirror.  I could see it, almost like an outline of something that was alive.  It was friendly and communicating with me on a spiritual level.  The entity's size was about as large as a grapefruit but no smaller than an orange...it was floating just like a feather.

In a flash I was back in my physical body...I DEILD back out but my mental strength was shot and I couldn't hold it together and lost lucidity.  No problem, always grateful and always humble...for the three of me.  :;-):

----------


## bemistaken

I think about life and what happens after this lifetime a lot...always have.  I have always questioned my reality.  Why are we here? Who am I? Are we more than this?  As a child I would allow my mind to wonder to places deep inside my imagination.  As I grew older, it became a little more difficult to use my imagination. Why is that so? I guess because as an adult I allow my waking life to suck up any and all mental space I may have left.  Family, work, school, people, behaviors, responsibilities...so much to do and so little time.  I have no idea how certain thoughts get into my head.  I often say to myself, "Where did that thought come from?" I realize these thoughts that pop out of no where must come from 'somewhere'  and all I know is that I want to go to that 'somewhere.'  

Last night I told myself that I have been working on finding my process for obtaining lucidity for some time now.  I feel like I am now understanding my process, however; I don't understand lucidity.  In other words, I can get lucid but I don't understand the pure essence of lucidity.  Sure I have read DV and other resources about what I can do and sure I have challenge myself with a few tasks...but I'm talking about something totally different here.  There is something that cannot be explained...there is something MORE.

During my MILD last night I told myself that I will continue to follow my process but I will stop setting limits on myself.  Stop wishing to just get lucid and that's it...I just can't do that anymore.  I am not doing my body, mind, and spirit any justice by getting just 'lucid.'  I AM MORE THAN THIS. Instead of trying to get lucid I will set my goal at allowing myself to experience what lucidity means to me.  Not focusing so much on what I can do, but rather on understanding the essence of being in the experience.  

No more wondering, "Why can't I get lucid?"  Now the question is, "Why can I?"



**Side Note*
After doing a MILD with all of the above information still on my mind I woke up to vibrations so strong I thought we were having an earthquake. I was sleep and really don't remember a dream, but I will call this one a DILD.  I remembered what I said to myself before I fell asleep (about experiencing and just being in the lucid) and I just stayed calm and still.  Nothing fascinating to report except I felt peace and freedom...which is fascinating enough for me.  :smiley: 

Always humble and always grateful.
Bemistaken

----------


## Xanous

Those are some nice thoughts. I have often pondered the same questions. I still wonder. Keep seeking, my friend.

----------

